# Kekkaishi



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2007)

Unless the search function just hates me or something, there doesn't appear to be any thread on this yet.  

Anyways, this is a solid manga by an artist who goes by the pen name of Yellow Tanabe and runs in Shonen Sunday.  It's about a boy named Yoshimori is in one of 2 different kekkaishi families who defend the Karasumori site ( a sacred site which holds unsurmountable power and Yoshimori's middle/high school is built on top of it) from demon spirits called ayakashi.  Kekkaishis which are sorcerors, I guess is the best way to say it, who use kekkai (barriers) defense and offense when defending the site.  In time the site is threatened by a group of ayakashi who wish to take it for themselves no matter what.  Yoshimori and Tokine (a girl in the other kekkaishi family) others face this threat.

There are 18 volumes but only 11 of which are scaned.:

*Chapter 373, Page 7*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 14, 2007)

This manga beats out any other manga out there.

Kekkaishi is just pure genius. What a great shonen should be these days.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2007)

tell me about it.  I'm chapter 97 now and dayum 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They killed off Gen


 but that whole fight and Gen's decision leading up to it was awesome.  Also nice to see Masamori and Yoshimori on the same page somewhat.

My two favorite characters are Kakuro and Gen.


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 15, 2007)

This is a really good manga, my friend told me about it, I thought I was going to hate..but I really enjoy it. 

Gen, is one of the best characters. I had a Gen avatar awhile back.


----------



## notme (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah, I am really enjoying this manga too.  I think it started off a little slow, but the recently scanned chapters have been amazing.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 15, 2007)

Love this manga. What happened to Gen sucked though


----------



## adil (Dec 15, 2007)

grr the manga should be completely up to date... cant read japanese !! ..  how far ahead is the raw?


----------



## chewman3 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm up to the current chapter. I was really about to start one of these myself. And Masamori is the best character ever.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2007)

adil said:


> grr the manga should be completely up to date... cant read japanese !! ..  how far ahead is the raw?



volume 11 out of 18


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 29, 2007)

Byako vs. Housuke was kind of dissapointing, Byako didn't do anythin really "groundbreaking", only the bugs and crap.

Hopfully Yoshimori vs. Kaguro will be better with all the hype its had.


----------



## itashi-sama (Dec 29, 2007)

I've read up till chapter 190 in Mandarin. Things are getting more interesting. Yoshimori's mother appeared once too.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 29, 2007)

I liked the Byakko fight.  It had a lot more emotional attachemnt than I thought when I read the raw.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 29, 2007)

He's a shounen main character.  Read; 2 ton hammer used to screw a nail in.


----------



## mab (Dec 29, 2007)

we release until 112 come here and get 

yeah we pick this seris up so whatever chapter our tranlator do will release it right away  everything for the fans


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2007)

The last few chapters were epic. If the anime does a decent job with these chapters then we'll be in for a treat. The structure is essentially the same as the manga except for the 2nd invasion having the filler villain rather than the original one and a few other minor details 

I hope Yoshimori doesn't heed that Kagemiya's warning and goes off to fight Kaguro


----------



## Sin (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Franky House =D

I wasn't sure whether this thread existed, so I just posted whatever I found in the anime thread  But this is a nice and easy place.

With FH's help we might even be able to catch up


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2007)

I now have a new found respect for the elderly.

Also Kaguro is just awesome, his fight with Aihi really pumped for the inevitable fight with Yoshimori.


*Spoiler*: __ 



also on wikipedia, it says that Kaguro is killed by Yoshimori, is this true or did someone just edit it to say what he wished would happen?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It probably is true, he is the main villain of the current ac and will probably die, I've also looked at recent raws and it seems he's no longer present


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2007)

Damn...right where it got to the good part. I'm assuming that he finishes off Aihi or if he doesn't she dies somehow.
If Gen couldn't revive after getting such wounds I can't see how she could...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2007)

Kekkaishi was voted AoTM

 KakaNaru FC is now open.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> Kekkaishi was voted AoTM
> 
> KakaNaru FC is now open.



Like there'd ever be any competition


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2008)

Shouten no Jutsu

Kekkaishi 113 is out.  Aihi vs Kaguro concludes this chapter, we also learn more about Aihi's backstory about the man she knew.

Also apparently ayakashi are sorted into various classes, with Kaguro being S class.  

Kaguro = badass 


Also Yoshimori vs Kaguro might be happening soon.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 1, 2008)

I wonder if Kaguro and Hime are the only S-Class in Kokuborou.


----------



## Sin (Jan 2, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> I wonder if Kaguro and Hime are the only S-Class in Kokuborou.


There's probably at least 1 more, considering...


*Spoiler*: _RAW Spoilers_ 



Kaguro dies




So yeh, probably one more, but I have no idea who.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably the entire Urakai 12 can be considered S-Rank too.


----------



## Sin (Jan 2, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Probably the entire Urakai 12 can be considered S-Rank too.


True.

I'm sure there's also some S-Ranks out there that aren't part of any organization.

The strongest villains are usually kept out of range, without gathering together too much, for the sake of plot. Like how all the S-Ranks in Fairy Tail are kept apart and such.

Edit: Chp 114 is out: Link removed


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yoshi activates his aura to break Kaguro's sword. Damn, what a cliffhanger. >.> Now Kaguro will have to fight serious.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _115_ 



Great chapter but I wonder if that aura around Yoshi was the same as the one he's shown in the past or something different? In any case the fight is starting to get really interesting.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 3, 2008)

hey im still a little confused about this but is kaguro, kinda  like the bug guy originally human, i remeber one chapter long ago the two were having the conversation and i kinda got the feeling he was maybe like gen, an ayashi half breed, but the recent chapters make it look like hes all demon, im kinda sad about aihi i like her and she was praticularly evil


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 3, 2008)

Chapter 116-118 are out(link goes to 116)
"Neither human nor youkai – an energy force that possesses an independent soul of its own – the legendary spirit 'Seiten Taisei, Son Goku."


----------



## rhino25 (Jan 3, 2008)

It makes me happy that this manga is gathering more and more attention of late.  Wonder how many chaps the Yoshi/Kaguro fight will last. The author doesn't appear to like long, drawn out fights - but still has a way of making them memorable all the same.

And something that has been bothering me...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know that bug guy used to be human, but did he sell his soul like Heisuke (sp?) or do experiments on himself or what? I don't remember if they even said.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2008)

just finished 115, very interesting how Yoshimori used his aura, I can now see how it's conceivably possible for Yoshimori to win.

I'll read the chapters Zabuza's Sword posted tomorrow, gotta do at least _some_ studying before I turn for the night.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaguro is one of my favorites but damn he got pwned by Yoshirmori. I wonder who the Zekkai user is, I thought it was Masamori at first, but I don't think so.

Now Yoshi is in a trance, wonder what's up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2008)

I care not for FH's reason for taking on this series. As long as I get my fill of Kekkaishi here and now then nothing else matters. Once you fall behind 50+ chapters behind then there shouldn't be any problem with another group doing speedy releases. If another group gets somehow offended because it's readers don't have to wait for what feels like forever then that sounds like a serious case of sour grapes.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2008)

meh I don't mind the quality as long it's not remedial in its translation.

KAGURO  He died as fodder for the zekkai.  Though Zekkai is so awesome a technique so I'll accept this as a technique worthy of killing Kaguro ... in time

I wonder what's going to happen next, Yoshimori seemed in a transe with that bubble around him. Also it's good to know that even though Kaguro is out, it's not the end of Kokuboru.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 4, 2008)

I never thought of F-H as a Bandwaggon fan. lol

But Kekkaishi is real behind, and it needed more scans.

The only thing I can blame FH for is scanning Mx0 I guess. Mahou-X was doing a great job on it already.


----------



## Sin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm with Kira, I really don't mind, as long as there's no scanners-war, and we get out Kekkaishi, let all of them scan it


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 What?Kaguro just got killed like that....Oh man..I am bit disappointed with Yoshimori....I thought it going to be an epic battle...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 7, 2008)

Can't wait to see how the story goes now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Hime doesn't die


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 7, 2008)

Wanna bet their going to regret letting the fox chick live later?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2008)

a bit late, but did anyone else LOL like crazy wen Kaguro was all "Are you emo like other shonen heroes" and Yoshimori was all "WTF?"

anyways from what I figure, this arc is now over.  I wonder where it'll go from here, since Hime and Byaku and a sizeable ammount of their lesser members are still alive... honestly how is this a victory?  all they did was kill one strong ass guy and a ****load of fodder and destroyed the castle which was collapsing on its own...


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 8, 2008)

Zabuza's Sword said:


> Wanna bet their going to regret letting the fox chick live later?



That fox girl look pretty nice girl to me...LOL


----------



## penguin13 (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is the  for chapter 120


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2008)

thanksPenguin13

nicewrapuparcchapter
IkindalikedtheByaku/Hime
Flashbacks,and
DoISenseaTouchofJelousyinthefinalpage?

(fyi:
myspacebarisn'tworking)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2008)

It was great to see them escape that collapsing dimension. But I wonder what will happen to Byaku and that fox?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 9, 2008)

It actually looked like the fox died at the end, which I hope not since it would be pretty anticlimactic.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 9, 2008)

chapter 120 is out. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 did any1 notice that hime transferred to a real fox? i didnt get it at first, after rerereading it i noticed it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2008)

121 was a nice chapter.  Moar foreshadowing of Tokine X Yoshimori 

CANDY CASTLE


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 10, 2008)

what did the five fingers say to the face, go ask yoshimori after ch 121
-question, the person with yoshimori in kokurobo was a girl right
-and i wonder if that seed spreading means aihi is still alive, when the spider girl grabs one of them


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 10, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> 121 was a nice chapter. Moar foreshadowing of Tokine X Yoshimori
> 
> CANDY CASTLE


lol you act like it isnt an obvious pairing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Thanks for your information.
> 
> So, Yoshimori know to use something that more powerful than Zekkai?



I can tell you what was the most powerful attack I've seen in the last 5 chapters and it didn't come from Yoshimori. 

Tokine's slap was one heard all across the world


----------



## Thorn (Jan 10, 2008)

Chapter 368

122's out!


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 10, 2008)

new arc, it's goin to be quiet for some time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2008)

That weird ghost girl intrigues me. I wonder if this is going to lead to a larger arc or something more stand alone before the start of a new arc?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2008)

what;s the most recent chapter number to run in Weekly Shonen Sunday?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 11, 2008)

Aww man, now the manga feels like Mx0 or some Daily Life from KHR!

I hope the plot gets back soon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

the daily life chapters in khr were not that bad, that aside, it seems the kasumura is not a unique place according to what the ghost girl said, and it looks like some major storyline is coming up, i hope we get to see yoshimori using that zekkashi like power


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 11, 2008)

Pretty funny chapter .

Although I prefer more Zekkai burst...and lack of Tokine is kinda disturbing..


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 11, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> That weird ghost girl intrigues me. I wonder if this is going to lead to a larger arc or something more stand alone before the start of a new arc?


 
this arc is over. i guess it's purpose was the girl giving the important message. next chapter brand new arc with brand new character with the brand new back story. it's gonna be interesting.


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm glad all that magic girl-spirit nonsense in ending 

I didn't like those 2 chapters


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2008)

New character named Virgo 

This should get pretty interesting. I wonder whose the enemy he's pursuing?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 11, 2008)

this new guy is after a certan spirit as he mentioned. some good action to be expected.
btw, 124 was nice.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 11, 2008)

His name is Kongou Takeshi. xD He just says he's a Virgo.

I hope this guy stays with Yoshi and Tokine at Karasumori, but he probably won't.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2008)

I would have preferred they introduce a female member to the group. Gen was cool and most of the other influential characters we're male (i.e. Sen), so why not introduce someone around Yoshi or Tokine's age who's female? It might make things a bit more interesting.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 11, 2008)

A love triangle?

Masamori's Vice Chief is pretty hawt, I wouldn't mind her being shown more.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

wait a minute, the person with yoshi in the last arc, im pretty sure it was a girl, they hinted at it several times, i think she was just trying to hide that fact to act tough, apparently if you look on wiki, later on in the manga a guy and girl from yagyuu around the age of yoshi are assigned as students to the school


----------



## penguin13 (Jan 12, 2008)

Franky House is amazing with releasing these chapters so fast.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow....FH released those chapter way too fast...


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 12, 2008)

FH is nonestop. they're awesome.
125 was awesome too. interesting flashback..


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 12, 2008)

Translations within the day? Jeebus\\

EDIT: Damnit its missing pages


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2008)

^more likely mislabeled. Each chapter is around 17-18 pages long. And this one is also 18 pages. I think the person probably mislabeled them.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 12, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ^more likely mislabeled. Each chapter is around 17-18 pages long. And this one is also 18 pages. I think the person probably mislabeled them.


No its definitly missing pages. Last page in chapter 125 had Kongou about to say something about his masters relation with Jarin.

First page in 126 has them running to find some mystery demon.

Doesnt flow right


----------



## Sin (Jan 12, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about <33 1-2 chapters a day and we might have a shot at catching up to the RAWs.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2008)

Zabuza's Sword said:


> No its definitly missing pages. Last page in chapter 125 had Kongou about to say something about his masters relation with Jarin.
> 
> First page in 126 has them running to find some mystery demon.
> 
> Doesnt flow right



No, it's not, read the raws. I have the raws for Volumes 11-14 (ch.96-ch.134) and it's correct. Blame the mangaka for the story not flowing smoothly


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 12, 2008)

these guys are amazing. entertaining us while there's no jump series.
anyway, this spirit looks badass.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 12, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> No, it's not, read the raws. I have the raws for Volumes 11-14 (ch.96-ch.134) and it's correct. Blame the mangaka for the story not flowing smoothly


Oh

Well I blame the mangaka


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 13, 2008)

Yay new chapter!

Little backhistory on how Jarin got loose. Kaguro is mentioned, though Jarin's "eating hearts" is a little unsettling.


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2008)

Minna has released 126, for those who only read Minna, or prefer to re-read Minna.

this


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 13, 2008)

this i expected, weekend, they have more time. awesome. goes to read


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2008)

I want to see more Zekkai.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 14, 2008)

I dont really get it about Episode 127..Someone care to explain it to me?

Is it the main reason why Jaren got free because of Kurogane? I mean, what does he do?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 14, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> I dont really get it about Episode 127..Someone care to explain it to me?
> 
> Is it the main reason why Jaren got free because of Kurogane? I mean, what does he do?


He pulled the main nail out and Jarin got free. So yes, it was Kurogane's fault.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 14, 2008)

Zabuza's Sword said:


> He pulled the main nail out and Jarin got free. So yes, it was Kurogane's fault.



So basically he did that unconscious because he jealous of his friends huh?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 14, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> So basically he did that unconscious because he jealous of his friends huh?


Pretty much, though i think it has to do something with jarin "eating hearts"


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2008)

finally read 122-127.

I kinda like this new arc, though I wonder if Kongou will become a recurring character or an arc contained one


----------



## penguin13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yet another chapter from Franky House
Kekkaishi chapter


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> what;s the most recent chapter number to run in Weekly Shonen Sunday?



can someone answer this?


----------



## rhino25 (Jan 15, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> can someone answer this?



I believe 192 is the most recent. Urakai scans released this one on Dec 20th. They seemed to be releasing raws regularly at least. No idea if this is the most recent. *shrug*


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh man...Now Yoshimori have a trouble against Jaren when he can stand against Koguro?

By the way, Does Tokine ever find out Toshimori's Zekkai ability in the raw?


----------



## itashi-sama (Jan 16, 2008)

the latest chapter i've read is 195.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 16, 2008)

itashi-sama said:


> the latest chapter i've read is 195.



So Does Tokine ever find out Toshimori's Zekkai ability in the raw?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2008)

Jyaren: Don't be arrogant
Yoshimori: I want to be arrogant, what about it?

best. line. ever.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 16, 2008)

Right now it's at 129 Chapters.
Bleachexile also have Chapter 170. O-o.

Weird I was like   129 then 170.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol it seems Sen is now becoming Gen, he's watching over Karasumori with the Tokine and Yoshi, is he gonna die also the same ROFL? If so they're just rehashing plots then. .


----------



## Sin (Jan 16, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Right now it's at 129 Chapters.
> Bleachexile also have Chapter 170. O-o.
> 
> Weird I was like   129 then 170.
> ...


Just 170, or 129-170??


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 16, 2008)

Yoshimori failed at Zekkai?

Wtf?

But then, dont you think the Yoshimori's Zekkai at Kokoborou look like Lord-Uro's bed?


----------



## itashi-sama (Jan 17, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> So Does Tokine ever find out Toshimori's Zekkai ability in the raw?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually he only used it one other time in the raws. Tokine wasn't around either.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2008)

Sin said:


> Just 170, or 129-170??



I think only 170, this scans group translated the most recent raws (at least it was at the time) and planned to scan both the new chapters and the chapters that lead up to the new ones, people didn't like this so they stopped scanning new chapters.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 17, 2008)

Sin said:


> Just 170, or 129-170??



Ya at bleachexilel they have all the chapters leading to 129 then somehow it jumps to 170.


*Spoiler*: __ 



170 is when Sen takes Gen's position and stays with Tokine and Yoshimori. Lol Sen might go the way of Gen soon.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Oh man...Now Yoshimori have a trouble against Jaren when he can stand against Koguro?
> 
> By the way, Does Tokine ever find out Toshimori's Zekkai ability in the raw?



She apparently always knew about it


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 17, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> She apparently always knew about it



Yeah..but that not what I mean..

I really want to see Yoshimori burst out a full powerful/perfect Zekkai just like he did at Kokoborou to impress Tokine more...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> She apparently always knew about it



I'm a little suspicious concerning the translations since the person's earlier translations were a bit off, but I agree with Tokine having some understanding of Yoshi's abilities. 

The thing is even Yoshimori isn't exactly sure what that ability was....

A real Zekkai wouldn't have done what Yoshimori's ability did when he was in Kokoburo.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 17, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm a little suspicious concerning the translations since the person's earlier translations were a bit off, but I agree with Tokine having some understanding of Yoshi's abilities.
> 
> The thing is even Yoshimori isn't exactly sure what that ability was....
> 
> A real Zekkai wouldn't have done what Yoshimori's ability did when he was in Kokoburo.



In fact, The Kekkai that Yoshimori used at Kokoboru look like Lord Uro bed...isnt it?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 20, 2008)

131 is out

Looks like the plot is moving again.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 20, 2008)

Where's the link?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> In fact, The Kekkai that Yoshimori used at Kokoboru look like Lord Uro bed...isnt it?



Hmmh..well, that bed does screw with a person's mind (anyone who isn't a god), but the way in which they might be similar is in regard to how it's powerful but at the same time can protect whatever's in it (that belongs...anyways)


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2008)

Lol at Yoshi's attidtude at the beginning of the chapter.  Shindo looks very similar to how Yellow Tanabe draws him/herself in the tankobon bonuses.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 20, 2008)

Franky-House should do RSS for their forums. 

But subscribing to their forums is also fine.


----------



## notme (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish I could rep you again Kira.  Thank you!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sandy Brackman eh?  I kinda hope she becomes a reoccurring character, I really like her design.

Am I the only one who thought of the Seinfeld man-hands episode after seeing her holding the daikon though?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2008)

I quite liked this scan


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 27, 2008)

That good..

Thanks, Kira


----------



## Thorn (Jan 27, 2008)

Franky House is down, so I can't d/l!


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 27, 2008)

"He....Hello" Then dashes of when she replies. Boys will be boys. :rofl



Totally, ending was random.


----------



## kunaitoe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hahahaha oh man that was brilliant! Wassup brudder!


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 28, 2008)

So what is point of this entire arc?

I mean, the Tengu King gave up without Yoshimori's help.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jan 28, 2008)

maybe a filler arc


----------



## notme (Jan 28, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> So what is point of this entire arc?
> 
> I mean, the Tengu King gave up without Yoshimori's help.


Well, he got the feather and not only can he talk to crows now but he is also considered their "Brudder."  This could come in handy in the future.

Also, we got to see the Demon God Yoshimori, and that could be important too.  We now know that Yoshimori can handle a lot more power than he can generate at the moment.


----------



## itashi-sama (Jan 29, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> So what is point of this entire arc?
> 
> I mean, the Tengu King gave up without Yoshimori's help.



Err.. At least he got an experience in another God's land, which would come in handy in the future.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 29, 2008)

kekkaishi is awesome
I'm on voluem 11 just after the old dude frees Yoshimori in the enmy castle


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jan 29, 2008)

yes! finally back on track.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2008)

yay more masamori and the council

WHAT IS IN THE BOX?!?! I MUST KNOW!


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 30, 2008)

What..They killed that girl.. How could they does this to such an innocent girl....


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 30, 2008)

I doubt shes dead.

That box is intersting though. Bucket head seems to not be a real nice guy.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 31, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> So what is point of this entire arc?
> 
> I mean, the Tengu King gave up without Yoshimori's help.


 
it looks like a random arc, but the story comes back to this arc later. and hopefully yoshimaru is gonna have some business with this demon god in the future, who knows.


also, new arc is awesome. we're gonna see some interesting action and development in the original story


----------



## Wesley (Feb 5, 2008)

Either there's a little girl to be saved or a little girl to be avenged.  One way or another, it's ripping time.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 9, 2008)

134 is the begnning of the new arc, which is going to be a kickass. 
additionally the previous arc is not over, we'll be back on to that arc again, but it's gonna be very short.

any1 knows if raw 193 or up is out. i got till 192.


----------



## itashi-sama (Feb 9, 2008)

Chinese raws is up till 198 the last time i checked.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 9, 2008)

itashi-sama said:


> Chinese raws is up till 198 the last time i checked.


 
link please


----------



## itashi-sama (Feb 9, 2008)

Chinese raws- The Washington Post


*Spoiler*: __ 



something big is gonna happen..


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 9, 2008)

itashi-sama said:


> Chinese raws- The Washington Post
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
andif u tell me how to save them would be teh best. i can read online btw.

thanx zilliooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## itashi-sama (Feb 9, 2008)

Aye, no prob. Can't u right click n save? Page by page though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 12, 2008)

Kekkaishi Gaiden 

I cant download that format type, so any summaries on what it is?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2008)

^Chibi Yoshimori's first night as a Kekkaishi


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2008)

for people who can't/don't want to download

135 - Kankurou disproves both of these. We see him, after being scratched once, being barely ably to lift a finger.

Gaiden - Kankurou disproves both of these. We see him, after being scratched once, being barely ably to lift a finger.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 14, 2008)

I am gonna pick this one up today X3 ....

saw the first 26 episodes of the anime and was completely hooked to the anime .... I just love the intro song X3

Tokine is so cute ... and the dynamics between the two are really awesome .....


*Spoiler*: __ 



I also saw the episode that had Gen killed .... man he should have lived somehow . Why isnt this like One piece  ?
Those two swords slashing through his lungs and liver was pretty brutal though ..


----------



## Wesley (Feb 14, 2008)

I love that little girl.  Who knew she would turn out to be so cool?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 14, 2008)

Misao is awesome. SHe can make objects to life and stuff, but only if they want to be "friends" apparently.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2008)

here


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 12, 2008)

137 been around for a couple of weeks now. why FH taking so long???


----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2008)

Link removed

oh and I set up a kekkaishi pimp thread, and no one has visited


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 14, 2008)

finally it's out. story is getting interesting. i wish they involve more of yagyou in fights.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2008)

Pages 14-15


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 16, 2008)

i wonder how will the anime explain what tokine did in chapter 140 if they ever get that far into the story. anyways things now are starting to heat up again. i want to see yoshimori join the yagyou now and bag that chick with the flying tatoo


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 16, 2008)

Kekkashi 140

Link removed


----------



## rhino25 (Mar 16, 2008)

Sweet! Almost time for Yoshimori to open up another can of whoopass.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 20, 2008)

yay, new capter


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2008)

Sin said:


> Kira, half your posts are like fucking christmas



It would be more but this thread remains dead most of the time xD

And this chapter was very entertaining. Yoshi "once again" acts very recklessly, but I like the fact he focused his attacks within the monster. Now, he must hurry up and take out that creature so he can find Tokine


----------



## rhino25 (Mar 20, 2008)

Aww, no Tokine this chapter. At least Hatori-san is there though. 

I love Yoshi's reaction after looking at the town from above and realizing just what's at stake.

Go kick his ass!


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Mar 23, 2008)

Crazy chapter.

Yoshi's gone bonkers.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2008)

That's one way of putting it  
143 Is out [Franky-House]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 23, 2008)

Karukabuto is complete.

Time for Yoshimori to own with Zekkai.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like Tokine's abilities are starting to get noticed as well.


----------



## rhino25 (Mar 23, 2008)

Great chapter!

Yoshimori owns all 

I wonder if that 'swirly stuff' is Karasumori answering Yoshi's request for power or he figured out another technique on instinct like Zekkai.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 23, 2008)

rhino25 said:


> I wonder if that 'swirly stuff' is Karasumori answering Yoshi's request for power or he figured out another technique on instinct like Zekkai.


 

i think yeah, and also i think it responded to kurokabuto too, as a result he got completed.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 25, 2008)

Is it a good things or not?

Yoshimori got power-up..same goes to Kabuto.....

I guess Karasumori want to see a big fight huh?


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Mar 25, 2008)

WTF. Karasumori's human?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty annoying that the power-up got taken away from Yoshi, though. He pwned with that one Metsu.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Mar 26, 2008)

chapter 144 pwned, needs 145 nao.
lol, @ Kurokabuto trying to pwn Karasimori.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2008)

Picking a fight with Karsumori? Hmmh...aren't we a bit ambitious 

I have to see how this develops for ch.145


----------



## Death (Mar 26, 2008)

Just started this on Saturday and have caught up to the latest chapter.  What i want to know is, how far are we from the raws and how often does a new chapter come out?  

Besides that, I love this manga.  Very fun to read and easy to follow.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 26, 2008)

Death said:


> Just started this on Saturday and have caught up to the latest chapter. What i want to know is, how far are we from the raws and how often does a new chapter come out?
> 
> Besides that, I love this manga. Very fun to read and easy to follow.


 
i believe it's a weekly manga.
latest raw i know of (chinese) is 206.
here u go.

HD version of eps 1-21 by Conclave-mendoi.


----------



## Death (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Mar 26, 2008)

i just finished the anime, can someone tell me which chapter leads off from the anime?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2008)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> i just finished the anime, can someone tell me which chapter leads off from the anime?



There are a few differences between the anime and manga storylines, but I guess if you want to know where the anime left off in terms of the end of the battle with Kokoburo then that would be chapter 122 (although I'd probably read 121 to be on the safe-side)


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 1, 2008)

it feels like it's been forever since i read new chapter. hope FH releases whole volume


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 1, 2008)

after the anime finished i got involved in the manga and i have to say: NEW CHAPTERZZZ!!1!
damn, i want to learn more about the urakai and their goal (if they got one^^)


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 2, 2008)

nice chapter, what do we learn?: "don't fuck with karasumori"


----------



## rhino25 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cool, another group started scanning at volume 16. Get 145-147 here.

More Kekkaishi is a good thing. Good job guys. 

Looks like they plan to release all of vol 16 this week! Can I get a 'hell yeah'?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2008)

Awesome...a three new chapters out


----------



## Sin (Apr 2, 2008)

@145-147: Dear holy god 

The little Urakai thingy-woman is awesome


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 2, 2008)

How awesome is the art style of this series? So easy to read.

Also, Tokine's super cute. I laughed at "It appeared!", haha.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 3, 2008)

haha nice! thank you, sir! kekkaishi is incredible, i should have read it earlier


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 3, 2008)

okuni was there to watch, he wanted the kekkaishis to solve the problem themselves 
what wasn't understandable for you? nevermind, i think ougi is planning to control karasumori's power or something like that. first he was using the ayakashi as his puppets, now the twin brothers! masamori should kill him, but i think that okuni will do the job


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 3, 2008)

insi_tv said:


> masamori should kill him, but i think that okuni will do the job


 
have u peeped at raw chapters??
 anyway, i think masamori would pawn ougi


----------



## rhino25 (Apr 4, 2008)

:amazed

I think I'll give this thread a much deserved bump with the latest release by Lazy Scans. Get it here.

(it's chap 148 btw)

Edit: LOL! Just read it several times. That chick is a nutcase. Great chapter though!


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 4, 2008)

loooooooooooool yoshimaru's expressions were priceless though it's gonna be very short, i think arcs like this are necessary.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 4, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> have u peeped at raw chapters??
> anyway, i think masamori would pawn ougi



no, i didn't read any raws! were my expectations correct? hehe


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 4, 2008)

insi_tv said:


> no, i didn't read any raws! were my expectations correct? hehe


 
i dunno


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 4, 2008)

haha, i read chapter 148 a few moments ago and WOW 
extremly funny ^^


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 4, 2008)

insi_tv said:


> no, i didn't read any raws! were my expectations correct? hehe



*Click this if You want to know who pwn Ougi*


*Spoiler*: __ 



 It is Masamori


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2008)

lawl...Julia "the man killer" 

And Yoshimori just but more fuel into the fire by using that Shikigami in the form of Tokine to return her bento xDD


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 4, 2008)

LOL! What a chapter.

I loved those three panels at the top when Yoshi shut his locker. The last one had Julia peeping with a glint in her eye, and Yoshi realised the lurking danger, haha.

Awesome stuff.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 4, 2008)

julia the man killer, i hope karasumori is female or we'll get the end of the manga this year


----------



## xpto (Apr 4, 2008)

^ LOL.

Well, Lazy's on a roll. I really like this mindless fun arcs. Yoshi, you did a real bad mistake there.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 5, 2008)

Haha, 149 was GOLD.

Tokine's slowly going to grow out of that phase. Can't wait to see this unfold. Yoshi's shikigami was awesome too. LOL at that glint in the eye after the hug.

But damn, it's just like Yoshi to get everything wrong in his head.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Apr 5, 2008)

whats the latest raw chapter at?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 5, 2008)

tenten-2-20 said:


> whats the latest raw chapter at?



Somewhere in the 180s I believe.


----------



## Death (Apr 5, 2008)

latest raw is 208

HD version of eps 1-21 by Conclave-mendoi.


----------



## rhino25 (Apr 6, 2008)

Lazy Scanslations continuing this insane pace with the release of chapters 150-152! Get them here.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 6, 2008)

Ohhh....Is that person is :


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yoshimori mother?


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 6, 2008)

i finished reading chapter 153 by now, these chapters were really entertaining 
i just love the impressions on yoshimoris face when he's shocked ^^


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 6, 2008)

yep, yoshi x tokine is becoming true


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn 4 episode in one day. Kekkaishi releases are weird, some times it takes forever for one chapter to get release, then other times multiple chapters get released.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 6, 2008)

153 is out too. they are really fast.
another short arc, but nice way to introduce yoshimaru's mother. so we know there're quiet powerfull kekkaishis that we still havnt seen, not to mention tokine's parents. and yoshimaru's grandma too.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 6, 2008)

i always thought tokine's parents are dead? somebody remember? i could be that my memory is fucking with me here^^
yoshimoris mother is freaking awesome for toying with the dragon.. and she knows about karasumori and its stress, hmmm


----------



## xpto (Apr 6, 2008)

FUCK YEAH SUMIKO! We really need to see her face sometime. Awesome roll there with Lazy.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow....Yoshimori's mother is totally different level than Masamori and Dr.Wily...


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 6, 2008)

I thought it was alright, it wasn't horrendous but it was good enough to read and understand it.


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 6, 2008)

I thought it was all over the place still, not as totally sucky as the first chapter they did but still. The typesetting was any place it felt like staying in the bubbles (though thank god they changed fonts) the whole chapter looked grey just totally grey no blacks and no whites all just varying shades of grey. It takes like 1 minute to level a page....

It's maybe okay if you don't really care so much about a series but if you do it's kind of depressing. There are so many shonen series currently serialised that will never be done in HQ. This is one of them which means that I shall never reread it as who wants to go through pages and pages of poor quality scans? It's okay for a couple of chapters at a time but anymore than that in a row and it drains your will to live.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 6, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> I thought it was all over the place still, not as totally sucky as the first chapter they did but still. The typesetting was any place it felt like staying in the bubbles (though thank god they changed fonts) the whole chapter looked grey just totally grey no blacks and no whites all just varying shades of grey. It takes like 1 minute to level a page....
> 
> It's maybe okay if you don't really care so much about a series but if you do it's kind of depressing. There are so many shonen series currently serialised that will never be done in HQ. This is one of them which means that I shall never reread it as who wants to go through pages and pages of poor quality scans? It's okay for a couple of chapters at a time but anymore than that in a row and it drains your will to live.




True, but as long as I can understand the story, I don't mind.

I wouldn't mind Kekkaishi in HQ though, maybe its just not popular enough, even though to me it looks like its tons above most of the current shonen manga's.


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 6, 2008)

It is miles better than most shounen series out there miles better! but I think too many HQ groups have been put off shonen full stop due to the flighty speed is all that matters nature of the fanbase. I can only pray that minna-scan or urakai haven't given up on the series although sad to say I have my suspicions (it's always my favourite shonen this happens to!).


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, true, but at least someone is translating and scanning them.


----------



## xpto (Apr 6, 2008)

Just saw 154, seems like a good foreshadowing to a good arc. Man, Masamori is so much darker in here than in the anime.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 6, 2008)

wow thanks, so much chapters this week^^
@xpto: yeah, masamori can be very creepy! i wonder why he's taking yoshi with him.. i'm sure it's not because he needs help from him^^


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 6, 2008)

I can never able to tell that Masamori is either evil or ambitious...

What do you guys think about him?


----------



## kunaitoe (Apr 6, 2008)

Its hard to say, he seems to resemble his mother (what we've seen of her anyways) quite a bit.......and she's freakin scary.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 6, 2008)

awesome beginning. i cant wait for vol 17 scan. we're about to witness fights to death and sumimura brothers true strength.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 6, 2008)

That was quick.


----------



## Sin (Apr 6, 2008)

If Binktopia would pick this up  

But still, I loved 150-154. Yoshimori's Mom is INSANE. It seems like she's way above even Masamori. If she wanted to, I bet she could teach a couple of those Urakai guys a lesson 

That leads to me think, if Grandpa/Grandma went all out... No restrictions... They would be insane.

It seems like experience = strength as far as being a Kekkaishi goes, so if the grandparents can pull out some stamina, they'd be insane.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 6, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> I can never able to tell that Masamori is either evil or ambitious...
> 
> What do you guys think about him?



i can't tell whether he's "good" or "bad". i think that he has a grudge or something against karasumori and his lineage, because he wasn't chosen to be the legitimate successor! 
he wants to settle things once and for all! he has taken the "dark" path, but i think that he'll die for good in the end. maybe for yoshimori or his families sake


----------



## Chaotic Flare (Apr 6, 2008)

I hope this time Yoshimori's going to actually get into a real fight since he's being hyped more than usual lately.



Sriram said:


> We'd struggle to understand anything if this were D-Gray Man. Actually, I've actually kinda given up on that series after the Ark arc because it's so frickin' hard to understand the shit that's going down, especially during fights.



Same with me and air gear, i havn't understood what was going on for a while, but thats probably more to do with the pacing not being what im used to.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 6, 2008)

Yoshimori is powerful once he focuses or gets emotionally heated. 

Hopefully they'll do a Kekkaishi Season 2 in the Anime, they have to.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Yoshimori is powerful once he focuses or gets emotionally heated.
> 
> Hopefully they'll do a Kekkaishi Season 2 in the Anime, they have to.



Yeah, because obsessive girls like Julia must be animated 

right...right and the series is really heating up as well xDD

They have to show Yoshimori's mom's face at some point


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 6, 2008)

i wonder if sumiko is able to teleport. from what she said it seems that she is capable of it if she takes some time to charge up


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 6, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, because obsessive girls like Julia must be animated
> 
> right...right and the series is really heating up as well xDD
> 
> They have to show Yoshimori's mom's face at some point



Lol yeah, although she fell for his Shikigami in the end. 
Well at least the TokinexYoshi think is nearly canon, they kept at it for too long.



blazingshadow said:


> i wonder if sumiko is able to teleport. from what she said it seems that she is capable of it if she takes some time to charge up



They change the space around them, I'm pretty sure thats damn powerful.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 6, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i wonder if sumiko is able to teleport. from what she said it seems that she is capable of it if she takes some time to charge up



geez, they can twist space like they want  i'm sure they COULD do things like that, but that would be too powerful


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 6, 2008)

it's not really a hax if it takes a while to concentrate and charge before the teleportation. either way that might set the bar on how strong yoshi's mom really is and how strong he needs to be to seal karasumori forever.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 6, 2008)

I think Karasumori is too powerful ATM.


----------



## rhino25 (Apr 6, 2008)

:rofl mother complex :rofl

I wonder if Yoshi's mom is the most powerful kekkaishi we've seen. She seemed to enjoy kicking a land god's ass, and she even said she would hold back the second time so it wouldn't get too injured... that's just scary.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 6, 2008)

Forget the mom, Masamori action coming up soon.


----------



## Sin (Apr 6, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Forget the mom, Masamori action coming up soon.


Yoshi's Mom > Masamori.


----------



## xpto (Apr 7, 2008)

Women > Men any day. 

Well, i wonder what's this mission Masamori has for Yoshi.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2008)

I just want to know what Yoshi's brother has in store for him. The mystery of Yoshi's mom will just have to wait for the time being


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> Yoshi's Mom > Masamori.



yep, playing with land god > getting injured from ougi attack

i wonder why yoshi's mother is traveling around the world and not defending karasumori oO


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 7, 2008)

> i wonder why yoshi's mother is traveling around the world and not defending karasumori


for one she is not a legitimate succesor and she is the one who really pays the bills with her work unlike writer dad who usually doesn't get paid until his book or novel is done. i do wonder how she ended up with yoshimori's dad, that would be an interesting story.


----------



## Chaotic Flare (Apr 7, 2008)

^does she get paid



Tehmk said:


> I think Karasumori is too powerful ATM.



It's probably going to get alot stronger before the end, Kasamori's the final villian. :WOW



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I just want to know what Yoshi's brother has in store for him.



154 spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



Me too, he clearly want's him to go through the gate


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 7, 2008)

> does she pay them?


she better get money for all the work she does and i do know that being a writer doesn't pay that much unless your work is famous.


----------



## camus (Apr 7, 2008)

just cought up to the manga after having finished watching the anime and I must say I want more Tokine and Yoshi development we haven't had much and the bit we had was very enjoyable. I think a little more would make this manga even better.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't think Masamori really has any ill-feelings for Yoshi.  You can't blame Yoshi for being born the successor.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 8, 2008)

i can't imagine masamori killing yoshimori, i don't think that he hates him so much..
in the end masamori will sacrifice himself or something like that (i hope so^^)


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 8, 2008)

they are not gonna kill each other, and none of them are gonna die. instead they are gonna kill some1 powerfull. there is your spoiler


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 10, 2008)

Yoshimori's mother definitely is a bomb..

Her Kekkai actually can withstand from the Dragon God attack for some many hit....while Yoshimori's Kekkai got smashed like nothing by Kaguro...

Indeed, Yoshimori still have long way to go....

Do you think that Sumiko can use Zekkai?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 10, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Do you think that Sumiko can use Zekkai?



I don't think she can.  Probably doesn't have the right emotion.  I think she's more in line with Tokine, just with a bit of power.


----------



## Dr. Insano (Apr 15, 2008)

This manga is awsome.  One of the best mixes of plot, action and comedy in any manga (lil romance thrown in for good measure too) I've read.  Yoshi's expressions and lines are just hilarious at times.  I bust out laughing from something as simple as when the stalker girl calls out Yoshi's name and the next panel you see him hauling ass away arms pumping in the air.  Same thing with that american girl, says hello in english and he fuckin hauls ass the hell out of there.  Or when hes all happy thinking he made Tokini jealous and you have the arrow pointing saying "thinking more positively then he ever has before" lol.

Idk why I find simple stuff like that with yoshi so funny but it gets me everytime.  Yoshi is just hilarious and almost everything he does is golden, I think hes one of my favorite characters in any manga.  He can be funny 90% of the time but when its time to get serious he also knows how to put his game face on and kick some serious ass.  The way the author draws his expressions and reactions is just perfect.

Wow, I think I might have a man-crush here or something... I'm straight .. I swear it..  Ahhh Yoshimori-kun!!!


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 15, 2008)

couldnt agree more with u Dr.Insano. i completely feel the same. gosh, yoshi's face expression are more than enough to make me laugh to death. 
when i feel down a bit, i go back and read some funny moments from kekkaishi. helps a lot.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 15, 2008)

one of the best fucking manga panels i've ever seen 
(bottom right)


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 15, 2008)

insi_tv said:


> one of the best fucking manga panels i've ever seen
> (bottom right)


 

hell yeah


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 15, 2008)

Its quite rare seeing manga gone anime done brilliantly nowadays, I really wish this was on Bleach and CG popularity scales.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Apr 16, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Its quite rare seeing manga gone anime done brilliantly nowadays, I really wish this was on Bleach and CG popularity scales.


It should be on TTGL popularity scale


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 16, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Its quite rare seeing manga gone anime done brilliantly nowadays, I really wish this was on Bleach and CG popularity scales.



and not to mention that their filler actually good and superb compare to some studio...you know, Studio Pierrot..


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 16, 2008)

there was filler? 
damn i need new chapters, FAST


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 17, 2008)

ah ok! last time i checked it was ~191 or something like that 
would rock if i could read japanese


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 17, 2008)

210 chinese scan is out


*Spoiler*: __ 



 from what i understand, yoshi's mom is one twisted bitch, screwing with people. i wish english scan catch up to raws soon


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Apr 22, 2008)

i feel like a little kid who is waiting in line for the bathroom, its like you know the chapter could come at any time, and you just have to sit there and squirm just to hold out as long as you can waiting for it.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 22, 2008)

maybe they are going to release 10 chapter at once *dreaming* ^^


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 22, 2008)

nope, they announced their translator was gonna be busy for awhile, so no translation no scan.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 23, 2008)

Sigh..the waiting for the new chapter is killing me every seconds..


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Apr 23, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> nope, they announced their translator was gonna be busy for awhile, so no translation no scan.


translator for which group?
franky house or  Lazy?


----------



## rhino25 (Apr 23, 2008)

I think Lazy said they were taking a couple o weeks off for school (finals?) or something.


----------



## kunaitoe (Apr 23, 2008)

Ahhhh not fair!


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Apr 23, 2008)

Sasuke_fanboy said:


> translator for which group?
> franky house or  Lazy?


for the last ten chap, both groups got their translation from Carlos Net anyways


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 27, 2008)

zoomg, duble post.

chinese scan 211 is out. i dont understand a thing, like who the enemies are, but it's awesome.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 29, 2008)

156 is out


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 29, 2008)

Heh, interesting. Looks like we will see an awesome fight soon.

Landlord is funny.



EDIT: huh, I don't want to double post so I'll just edit this post:

Kekkaishi c157 [mab]: mediafire link


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 29, 2008)

thanx man


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 29, 2008)

i cant remember how many times i read this volume (raw), this fight is simply amazing. midou is one fossil beast, he's got interesting powers. i cant wait to read their explanations.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 30, 2008)

it's like Xmas, few chapters a day

i'm glad masamori made it in time. real fight starts from now on


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 30, 2008)

some crazy chapters!
mudou is extremly strong it seems, hope yoshimori will kill him


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 30, 2008)

Man another 2 chapters... (160 and 161).

Franky House, Lazy, mab, Flying-Kite Scans... Do they use same translator or something? I mean, they all started to release Kekkaishi on exact same day at super speed.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes! Can't wait to see some Sumimura pwnage, though I'm very interested in seeing what Masamori chooses. His calm self was shattered, in front of Yoshi, no less.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Apr 30, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> Man another 2 chapters... (160 and 161).
> 
> Franky House, Lazy, mab, Flying-Kite Scans... Do they use same translator or something? I mean, they all started to release Kekkaishi on exact same day at super speed.


ive already stated it before, they all get their translation from Cnet of mangahelpers


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 30, 2008)

mudou still pushing sumimura bros we're about to see some nice flashbacks, that shud be interesting.
i feel like birthday today, 7 chapters in 1 day

my endless gratitude to all who had put their time into making scans.


edit:  chapter 162


----------



## notme (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, up to 162 already?  These releases are crazy!

Man, Kekkaishi gets better and better with every chapter.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 30, 2008)

Absolutely loved 162. Yoshimori and Masamori are polar opposites, and their Zekkai reflects this.

Rather than Masamori's prediction of Yoshi's Zekkai being fueled by negative feelings, it manifests itself whenever there is something he wants to protect. Yellow's a genius.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 1, 2008)

I am catching up to this manga .... X3. I think I am at Ch. 130.


----------



## insi_tv (May 1, 2008)

i just love kekkaishi! with every chapter it gets better and better


----------



## xpto (May 1, 2008)

OMFG, YES, YOU ARE THE BEST ARC EVER! Mudou was fucking badass. Too bad he died like a pussy.

Also, Zekkai is now officially common lol.


----------



## Lord Jure (May 1, 2008)

Uh, I don't think he is dead... yet.

Masamori maybe failed to fool Mudou, but he definitely fooled me. For a moment I thought he betrayed Yoshimori.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 1, 2008)

xpto said:


> OMFG, YES, YOU ARE THE BEST ARC EVER! Mudou was fucking badass. Too bad he died like a pussy.
> 
> Also, Zekkai is now officially common lol.


 
i think it's too early to say that. 
masamori's kekkaishi is awesome. being around 5 m in diameter, that's truly awesome. yoshi was shocked when he saw it for the first time.


----------



## Wesley (May 1, 2008)

Mudou isn't dead.  Well, he is, but not dead dead.  Not yet.  The Master still has to get in his jabs, and I think it'll be some "youth illusion".  Basically Mudou's been tricked into burning himself out, leaving only Masamori and Yoshi as potentional souls he can consume to continue living.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 1, 2008)

You know, I've sorta come up with something here.

We all saw how Kitsune-Hime gave Yoshi some of her powers. After his return from Kokuborou, Karasumori started lending some of its powers to Yoshi. Now, if Ten'yuu, another Shinyuuchi master, does something to Yoshi as well, will Karasumori start giving him even more power?

I mean, what if Yoshimori actually became the master of Kurosusuki? What if he becomes the master of this domain, and others along the line, too? Maybe Karasumori's ackowledgment will grow and grow, until one day, Tokimori summons Yoshi, and in line with the tradition of the masters of shinyuuchi, gives him control over the powers of Karasumori?

I have a feeling that's the way this manga will end. Yoshi will continue to gain the approval of every Shinyuuchi master, until finally he meets Tokimori and seals Karasumori off.


----------



## Wesley (May 1, 2008)

Was there a set number of Gods?


----------



## Lord Jure (May 1, 2008)

New chapter by Franky House:


----------



## Mat?icha (May 1, 2008)

thanx man. this scan is missing 4 pages, first 4 pages. it's about yoshi-masamori flashback.


----------



## Lord Jure (May 1, 2008)

Really? In that case I hope they fix that.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (May 1, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i think it's too early to say that.
> *masamori's kekkaishi is awesome.* being around 5 m in diameter, that's truly awesome. yoshi was shocked when he saw it for the first time.


wut?


----------



## Wesley (May 1, 2008)

If the Master is reincarnated, I wonder if Hime was revived with her land as well?


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 2, 2008)

I don't know whether to laugh at Masamori's shocked expression at learning that it was Yoshi's own zekkai, or to feel sorry for him.


----------



## blazingshadow (May 5, 2008)

> I mean, what if Yoshimori actually became the master of Kurosusuki? What if he becomes the master of this domain, and others along the line, too? Maybe Karasumori's ackowledgment will grow and grow, until one day, Tokimori summons Yoshi, and in line with the tradition of the masters of shinyuuchi, gives him control over the powers of Karasumori?


yoshimori is half master of karasumori since he is a successor. the founder didn't just made the previous master move from the place he bargained with him to become the new master

what yoshimori needs to do is read the family scrolls and train with his mother to get strong enough before attempting to seal karasumori


----------



## Mat?icha (May 5, 2008)

ahhh, it's really getting interesting. i like how things are a bit twisted inside yagyou. masamori sure scared the hell out of the traitor guy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2008)

Now things are starting to heat up. I was wondering when the traitor in that group would be brought to light. And it's nice seeing Sen back


----------



## insi_tv (May 6, 2008)

Sen's power is very interesting. 
it's advantageous to read other's minds.. with a distance of 50 metres it should come in very handy 
masamori pwning the 3rd seat was great too


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2008)

Now, I wonder what's Masamori's angle for having Sen investigate Yoshimori and Tokine?


----------



## Lord Jure (May 6, 2008)

Man I love Masamori dominating Sazanami. That was badass.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 6, 2008)

Agree with the above. 

Kekkaishi really isn't interesting without Yoshimori being the focus of the story, and Yoshi's being sidelined majorly here. I do not care for Sen's development, he's just a regurgiated character.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 6, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> Man I love Masamori dominating Sazanami. That was badass.


 

tell me about it 

i stared at this page for a long long minutes


----------



## insi_tv (May 6, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> tell me about it
> 
> i stared at this page for a long long minutes



dito, i just love pages like this


----------



## Rokudaime (May 6, 2008)

I pretty much like the Sen's arc because it kinda fun to see those Sen's random reaction. His job was to spy Yoshimori yet he feel guilty every seconds while Yoshimori treat him even friendly every seconds as well.

The best part is where those girls actually have some kind of weird impression about Yoshimori for being a macho man and those information drove Sen to mad...LOL

and another best part is that Sen's and his mentor spying the housewife..She actually felt depressing about her cooking although her outlook look more like she going to commit suicide...Really caught me off-guard at that scene.

I wonder what will happen in the nexrt chapter...I want more Kekkaishi chapter !!


----------



## blazingshadow (May 8, 2008)

the arc is getting a bit interesting now don't you think? i wonder if yoshimori will try that huge kekkai again despite what grandma has to say


----------



## Mat?icha (May 8, 2008)

172 is up on omemanga.com

i guess 2-3 more chapters before this arc ends. kagemiya's impressionon huge kekkai was fun, he starts recognize yoshi's strength.


----------



## xpto (May 8, 2008)

HOLY SHIT, THAT'S A FUCKING SWARM!

I've been liking these last chapters. However, these two arcs are in dire need of Tokine.


----------



## insi_tv (May 8, 2008)

wow, incredible!
it's sad that grandma stopped yoshimori


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2008)

Something tells me if Yoshimori actually went through with his plan we could have seen some serious casualties  

But, I don't blame him for trying...with all the entire school falling victim to those butterflies.


----------



## Wesley (May 8, 2008)

^I wonder if he could have pulled it off.

They seriously just need to start a big fire and lure them all into one place.


----------



## insi_tv (May 8, 2008)

i'm sure he would have saved them 
his power is to protect


----------



## Tehmk (May 8, 2008)

The releases are quite fast ATM. 

172 Already, good thing, I haven't read any since 155, just leaves more Kekkaishi.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 8, 2008)

insi_tv said:


> i'm sure he would have saved them
> his power is to protect


 
yeah, but we're talkin about clumsy yoshi here.


----------



## abakuskulram (May 8, 2008)

173 and 174 are out at franky house.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 8, 2008)

Chinese scan 212 is out


----------



## Majeh (May 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ 174 spoiler_ 



 i thought this was a great chapter, but it doesnt look they r gonna be able to hold it. Im hoping yoshimori creates another huge kekkai around it and metsu's the whole thing and impresses every1 along as tokiko.


----------



## insi_tv (May 8, 2008)

WOW! just amazing chapters!
i need 175   
yep, i hope i will break and yoshimori pwns every butterfly with a giant ketsu


----------



## abakuskulram (May 9, 2008)

I'm a bit disapointed that yoshi didn't try to metsu tokine, I think the story would have been a bit better if he had tried and then tokiko would have stopped him. We need some action.


----------



## Wesley (May 9, 2008)

He can practice "not" metsuing those goddamn crows.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 9, 2008)

I wonder what's going through Tokine's mind right now. I mean, someone she cares for, very deeply, almost "tried" a technique that put her life in danger. And she just shrugs it off like nothing, even though her facial expressions in 173 really said a lot.

Yoshi's got to come clean with her sometime or the other, and I'm thinking Dark Tokine's probably the best trigger for it.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 9, 2008)

Is it just me or Tokiko always underestimate Yoshimori?

Oh man, I wish he actually show his White Zekkai in front of Tokiko...I wonder what her reaction if she see that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2008)

If only Yoshimori had actually went through with it. For some inexplicable reasons, I didn't care how it went either ways 

Now, we have to wait to see whether that four corner formation succeeded. It looked kinda wobbly, but I have to admit the actual technique itself is pretty cool.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 13, 2008)

no new chapter, just checkin'. sorry to disappoint.

i had a look at raw volumes again, and vol20 is gonna have the greatest fight of all time (so far).


----------



## insi_tv (May 14, 2008)

damn! i thought there was a new chapter 
how many chapter until this fight?


----------



## EdgeoO (May 14, 2008)

Kekkaishi has one good as manga thats for sure. Anyone know roughly how long it'll take? This is my second time waiting on a release so the first one had no actual timeframe


----------



## Tehmk (May 14, 2008)

To be honest, I don't mind the 2-3 week wait then BANG 2-5 chapters at once.  Sometimes you get tired of the one a week cycle.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 16, 2008)

Chinese scan 213


----------



## Majeh (May 16, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> Chinese scan 213



very tempted to look at it even though ill know nothing of what it says. But imma patient person.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 17, 2008)

i wasnt strong enough, so i fell for it. i dont understand much myself either, but it's nice to have general idea.


----------



## mina04 (May 23, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> Chinese scan 213



Thank you very much! I can't wait till the next chapter of Kekkaishi comes out (even though I still have a lot to read)! Do you know where I can find 193 and up? Thanks.


----------



## EdgeoO (May 23, 2008)

Damn you false hope


----------



## Mat?icha (May 24, 2008)

mina04 said:


> Thank you very much! I can't wait till the next chapter of Kekkaishi comes out (even though I still have a lot to read)! Do you know where I can find 193 and up? Thanks.


 

here you go


----------



## abakuskulram (May 26, 2008)

I think kekkaishi would be much better if the tha manga became a bit more seinen-like.


----------



## Lord Jure (May 27, 2008)

Kekkaishi seinen? No way, it's doing pretty nice and shounen.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (May 27, 2008)

abakuskulram said:


> I think kekkaishi would be much better if the tha manga became a bit more seinen-like.


I hope not. I don't want to see Tokine getting raped by an ayakashi.


----------



## Lord Jure (May 27, 2008)

Sasuke_fanboy said:


> I hope not. I don't want to see Tokine getting raped by an ayakashi.



There is a doujinshi that starts like that I think...


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (May 27, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> There is a doujinshi that starts like that I think...


links pleeze


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 7, 2008)

hoooooooooooooooooooooly shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit 
yoshi just got more awesome

Chinese scan 215-216
guys u gotta check this out.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Jun 8, 2008)

this chapter was awesome. Tokiko pwns


*Spoiler*: __ 



what happened to Karasumori at the end. was that a vision or did it happen in real time. can't wait for chapter 176


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 8, 2008)

i think that was kids vision, prolly one of her power.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 8, 2008)

i think it was a vision!
man, yoshimoris power is incredible  someday tokine and yoshi will be the perfect team to surpress the powers of karasumori


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 8, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> hoooooooooooooooooooooly shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit
> yoshi just got more awesome
> 
> Chinese scan 215-216
> guys u gotta check this out.



Who are those guys that Yoshimori fighting against ? and it seem Tokine really got shafted in the manga..so does she even won any battle so far?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow, the four corner formation was truly impressive. 4 different powers complimenting one another in a way that kept the structure stabilized just enough for it to be controlled. The ending had me confused a bit though O_O


----------



## Sin (Jun 8, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Wow, the four corner formation was truly impressive. 4 different powers complimenting one another in a way that kept the structure stabilized just enough for it to be controlled. The ending had me confused a bit though O_O


Essentially, the little girl has a vision that Karasumori would be destroyed, and Tokine would be left injured while Yoshi looked in horror. Then she collapses because the vision overwhelms her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2008)

^That sounds about right. Something tells me the story from here on out will only get more interesting.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 8, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> hoooooooooooooooooooooly shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit
> yoshi just got more awesome
> 
> Chinese scan 215-216
> guys u gotta check this out.



about time he showed that he can really do it. he said before that he could do it once every 20 times yet he has never prooved it in a real battle until now.



> Wow, the four corner formation was truly impressive. 4 different powers complimenting one another in a way that kept the structure stabilized just enough for it to be controlled.


 it just shows that what grandma said about the 4 corner formation was pure crap. all that breathing at the same time and whatnot doesn't matter jack when you have someone who can syncronize the kekkai by force and someone to provide the power for all 4.
i bet that in the future we will see tokine and yoshimori do it again all by themselves when tokine manages to improve her skills and yoshi makes his power more manageable


----------



## Sin (Jun 8, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> about time he showed that he can really do it. he said before that he could do it once every 20 times yet he has never prooved it in a real battle until now.
> 
> it just shows that what grandma said about the 4 corner formation was pure crap. all that breathing at the same time and whatnot doesn't matter jack when you have someone who can syncronize the kekkai by force and someone to provide the power for all 4.
> i bet that in the future we will see tokine and yoshimori do it again all by themselves when tokine manages to improve her skills and yoshi makes his power more manageable


That was epic though, specially the fact that Yoshimori had so much power flowing out of him that it took the strongest of the last generation just to correctly channel it all.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 8, 2008)

> the fact that Yoshimori had so much power flowing out of him that it took the strongest of the last generation just to correctly channel it all.


she is way pas her prime so maybe if she was young she could have kept yoshi's power in check for a longer time


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 8, 2008)

i'm kind of disappointed in old man. he shud be pawning all instead. now yoshi looks stronger than him, i know he is/supposed to be strong but tanabe wouldnt show us some old school awesomeness. he's useless most of the time.
meanwhile some urakai talks are coming up at the end of this volume, cant wait to read the translations.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 8, 2008)

the old man is the previous generation's tokine. useful but only in a support role


----------



## Majeh (Jun 8, 2008)

i was really hopin yoshimori surrounded that four corner kekkai with 1 of his own and metsu'd it. But he still showed tokiko that he has tremendous power and she was impressed. 



Mat®icha said:


> hoooooooooooooooooooooly shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit
> yoshi just got more awesome
> 
> Chinese scan 215-216
> guys u gotta check this out.



i just cant do it.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 8, 2008)

> i just cant do it.


yoshimori has already said that he can do a nearly complete zekkai once every 20 times he tries. 216 shows him getting lucky in the middle of a battle with some ppl


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 9, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> yoshimori has already said that he can do a nearly complete zekkai once *every 20 times *he tries. 216 shows him getting lucky in the middle of a battle with some ppl


 
i believe that statement was about yoshi using zekkai; he was explaining it to tokine, this technique is different. 
or did i miss something?


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 9, 2008)

> i believe that statement was about yoshi using zekkai; he was explaining it to tokine, this technique is different.
> or did i miss something?


i don't know, to me it looks like a near complete zekkai except that there is power leaking out of the sphere


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 9, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i don't know, to me it looks like a near complete zekkai except that there is power leaking out of the sphere


 
nope, first one was zekkai, second bigger one was different. it's like same as when he fought kaguro in kokuborou. and seems that he can now control it normally. that's amazing stuff


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 10, 2008)

now that i check it again it does kind of look pale for being a run of the mill zekkai which is supposed to be darker yet i still believe it's incomplete because the edges of the sphere are kind of not defined and power looks like is leaking out.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 10, 2008)

yepp, it think so too, it's not complete yet. but it's defnitely stronger than zekkai technique.


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 11, 2008)

I like the way the sory is moving with Yoshi and the "vision".

Hopefully we'll see him go out of control.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 12, 2008)

Mudou was so bad ass, if only he lasted longer...


----------



## EdgeoO (Jun 13, 2008)

HMMMM I feel some bad blood forming around Tokiko for some reason. It feels like shes starting to see Yoshimori as a threat to everyone. Can't wait for more ==


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 13, 2008)

It would be interesting if Tokiko and Yoshi became real enemies, but I doubt it will ever happen.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm thinking she knows what he's going through better than anyone else, except for possibly Yoshi's mom.


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 14, 2008)

Wesley said:


> I'm thinking she knows what he's going through better than anyone else, except for possibly Yoshi's mom.



I'm wondering what the hell she's doing. It's seems like she doens't care what happens to the world.


----------



## EdgeoO (Jun 14, 2008)

Yoshi's mom is a huge BAMF. She's def. ultra important in a secret way. Her powerlevel is too high to be in the story still! She'll come in later. Now that Yoshi > his brother there isn't really anyone besides Tokiko to come. Right?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 14, 2008)

to think bout it, this manga could be extended like probably up to 500-600, or even further. cause this story is sooo vast and there're so many characters that it would take too long to cover them all. 
e.g., yoshi's mom hasnt been introduced properly so far (ch. 216), then comes yoshi's grandma, then tokine's parents, then yagyou's unintroduced members,.... i mean it could be extended as far as mangaka desires. usually i prefer to  medium long stories, but this one is so interesting that it being long doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 14, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> to think bout it, this manga could be extended like probably up to 500-600, or even further. cause this story is sooo vast and there're so many characters that it would take too long to cover them all.
> e.g., yoshi's mom hasnt been introduced properly so far (ch. 216), then comes yoshi's grandma, then tokine's parents, then yagyou's unintroduced members,.... i mean it could be extended as far as mangaka desires. usually i prefer to  medium long stories, but this one is so interesting that it being long doesnt bother me at all.



I think atleast Yoshi's mother should take a active role, since she's powerful and a kekkaishi. Does anybody know if she also is a legitimate successor? (I don't think that it has been stated, but I'm not to sure)


----------



## Wesley (Jun 14, 2008)

abakuskulram said:


> I think atleast Yoshi's mother should take a active role, since she's powerful and a kekkaishi. Does anybody know if she also is a legitimate successor? (I don't think that it has been stated, but I'm not to sure)



I'd assume so.  If not, that'd mean she has siblings.


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 14, 2008)

Wesley said:


> I'd assume so.  If not, that'd mean she has siblings.



It doesn't have to. I think they did say that in some generations there aren't any legitimate successor while othertimes there are several. I think one of Sen's mission is to find out how a legitimate successor is chosen by karasumori.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 14, 2008)

i don't think she is a legitimate succesor since grandpa is the 21st and yoshimori is the 22nd
grandpa
The Beginning and the End: One's Faith in Pain

yoshimori
The Beginning and the End: One's Faith in Pain


----------



## Wesley (Jun 14, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i don't think she is a legitimate succesor since grandpa is the 21st and yoshimori is the 22nd
> grandpa
> Roka's post
> 
> ...



Tokine's dad was a legitimate successor though.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 14, 2008)

abakuskulram said:


> I think atleast Yoshi's mother should take a active role, since she's powerful and a kekkaishi. Does anybody know if she also is a legitimate successor? (I don't think that it has been stated, but I'm not to sure)


 
another logic would be, successors stay in karasumori to protect it. so in a way, she's not.


----------



## EdgeoO (Jun 14, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Tokine's dad was a legitimate successor though.



Hmm really? Wasn't he just a newb who died? I had the impression that the Summimura legitmate successors would be boys and Yukimura's girls. ?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i'm sure tokine's dad wasn't a succesor but i will go check...
> 
> 
> 
> nope he wasn't



Well, gee, no wonder he died.  Kasamori must have killed him for it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 15, 2008)

the day has finally come

Chinese scan 217==> [DLMURL="http://pic.sky-fire.com/AllComic/Browser.html?c=74&v=217&p=1"][/DLMURL]<==


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 15, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> the day has finally come
> 
> Chinese scan 217 [DLMURL="http://pic.sky-fire.com/AllComic/Browser.html?c=74&v=217&p=1"][/DLMURL]



Summary please?


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 15, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Summary please?



yoshimori pwns a technique user with his zekkai aura and kagemiya is sexing hatori while she uses her tattoo wing things to fly


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 15, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Summary please?


 
click on Kruemel


*Spoiler*: __ 



from what i understand that mask dude had confronted yoshi before; flashback pic says so. he must be very strong to control someone with such technique. good news is that his ki sword is useless against yoshis new technique. and i strongly believe he's someone's minion, whoever they are, they are pulling some nice strings. i wonder what's gonna happen to that crazy bitch and mor importantly who the hell she is.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 16, 2008)

i love these tengu haha^^


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 16, 2008)

i liked the idea of general crow and fulfilling human's request. i wonder what was it that yoshi gave to the general crow. bb?


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 17, 2008)

[DLMURL]http://www.mangatraders.com/manga/series/412/page/2/[/DLMURL] 180's out, too.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 17, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> [DLMURL]http://www.mangatraders.com/manga/series/412/page/2/[/DLMURL] 180's out, too.


 
thanx man. right on time, i was feeling down a li bit.
cheered me up


----------



## maxsteele77 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Kekkaishi manga/anime question?*

I just finished watching the Kekkaishi anime series which is currently only 52 eps and i have a couple of questions.

1. Does the Kekkaishi anime follow the manga or is it like FMA in that it starts out following the manga then changes?

2. If the anime did follow the manga what chapter does the anime end at?

3. Are there any plans to make more anime episodes?

Thanks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2008)

maxsteele77 said:


> I just finished watching the Kekkaishi anime series which is currently only 52 eps and i have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Does the Kekkaishi anime follow the manga or is it like FMA in that it starts out following the manga then changes?
> 
> ...



1. Anime has fillers and changes a few key elements to the storyline involving certain characters (i.e. Tokine getting more screen time and importance in the anime version) and deaths (i.e. who defeats who), but overall the basic storyline stays the same. 

2. I'd recommend reading the series from the start but if you really want to start off where the anime left off, start on chapter *122*. 
The ending of the Kokuboro battle ends on ch.120.

3. I hope so, because the manga has 200+ chapters out and still going strong.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh man, this tengu arc really amuse me to no end.I just love it the conversation between Yoshimri and Shidou....It is just funny...


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 19, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Oh man, this tengu arc really amuse me to no end.I just love it the conversation between Yoshimri and Shidou....It is just funny...


 
same here. i laughed my ass off. tokine being called fatass, and lil master was really funny. not to mention carnival girls


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 19, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> same here. i laughed my ass off. tokine being called fatass, and lil master was really funny. not to mention carnival girls



so is there any major for Yoshimori for the coming arc?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 19, 2008)

i remember masamori fighting with one of the yagyou rest i dont remember. 
this is gonna be soooo awesome.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 24, 2008)

[DLMURL="http://pic.sky-fire.com/AllComic/Browser.html?c=74&v=218&p=1"]Chinese scan 218 is here[/DLMURL]


*Spoiler*: __ 



from what i understand, this chapter is fucking ACE. great ending to the great arc (i suppose so). kagemiya looks left out and he's pissed off bout it. yoshi seems worried too much bout tokine and feeds her 
that crazy bitch seems calmed down, and everyone is happy. they look headed for home.
mannn, comeon translators, get to work already. man, i hope we catch up with the raw.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 24, 2008)

i agree it worth waiting, but sometimes it pisses me off that really really shitty mangas have like few scan groups with multiple translators but great manga like this is in need of translators. i wish i knew japanese so i could solely devote myself to this manga's translation.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 28, 2008)

yet another duble post

[DLMURL="http://pic.sky-fire.com/AllComic/Browser.html?c=74&v=219&p=1"]Chinese scan 219[/DLMURL]


*Spoiler*: __ 



 finally mangaka concentrates on yoshi and tokine. seems like they both have fallen for each other. plus, yoshi just saw tokine naked


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 28, 2008)

It's a *Chinese* Scan. AKA a raw.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 28, 2008)

Argh so i understand the Scans are behind the raw


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 28, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Argh so i understand the Scans are behind the raw


 
waaaaaaaaaaaaay behind


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 29, 2008)

Is the anime close to manga? I've only seen the anime...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2008)

The anime covers roughly the first 121-122 chapters of the manga. The anime has the occassional filler and does change a few things concerning certain battles (who defeated who and how) as well as give more screen time to characters like Tokine while the manga neglected such things.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 7, 2008)

again, diggin this thread up. 
[DLMURL="http://pic.sky-fire.com/AllComic/Browser.html?c=74&v=220&p=1"]Chinese scab 220 is out[/DLMURL]
pages open up a lil bit late, so be patieant and wait for them to open.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 continuation of current love arc. seems yoshi is seriously in love with tokine, he cant stop thinking about her. i think kagemiya have found about her (if i could understand chinese)
a lil ayakashi appears and immidiately captured by old hag.
tokine happen to hold yoshi in her arms and he freaks out obviously. i thiiiiiiiiink tokine might have felt same towards yoshi as well, guessing from her face expression and lil bit of flashbacks.
daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn, i want translation soo bad




love arcs are great in kekkaishi, tanabe handles them reaaaaaly well.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 7, 2008)

i hate trying to watch the manga in chinese. i can never get to see the whole chapter in one go, i have to go there and watch a few pages then do something else then watch some more pages a few hours later...


----------



## Thorn (Jul 8, 2008)

I wish I could speak Chinese.  That or I wish a new chapter would come outttt.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 8, 2008)

sitting and waiting (praying) for new release


----------



## Majeh (Jul 9, 2008)

181 by Spudcadet.
ZOMG FOUND IT


----------



## Wesley (Jul 10, 2008)

I liked how Masamori was playing/training with the kids.


----------



## darthpsykoz (Jul 10, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i agree it worth waiting, but sometimes it pisses me off that really really shitty mangas have like few scan groups with multiple translators but great manga like this is in need of translators. i wish i knew japanese so i could solely devote myself to this manga's translation.



i agree 100%


----------



## Wesley (Jul 10, 2008)

So is their mother looking for a way to beat Karasumori and is practicing her technique on other lands?


----------



## Majeh (Jul 10, 2008)

another release by spudcadet!!
Link


----------



## -Maya- (Jul 10, 2008)

This is so good


----------



## Majeh (Jul 11, 2008)

another quick release. 184 by spudcadet
Link removed


----------



## Lord Jure (Jul 11, 2008)

Things are starting to get nasty. Looks like Ougi will beat up those poor Urukai guys just to lure Masamori out.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 11, 2008)

finally the vol 19 is over, i think.
ougi family is gonna get raped, i cant believe masamori hated them this much. 
damm it, yoshi's mom is a real monster, i'm having hard time to measure her strength. i cant wait to see her in real battle. 
vol20 shud be very intresting.


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 11, 2008)

last chapters were excellent!
i got the feeling that yoshis mom is a bit crazy ^^
if she is the culprit it would be very interesting, it would test the families loyality...


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 11, 2008)

i have feeling that actually she's helping to those shinyuuichis which are in need of help.  hard part is that that's her last appearance in manga (i think) up to 219. 
i think it's all ougi families hand work.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Jul 11, 2008)

neeeeed MOAR!


----------



## darthpsykoz (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah baby!!
if i knew jap, i wud have translated it all. (pbly y i didnt learn it)


----------



## Majeh (Jul 12, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> finally the vol 19 is over, i think.
> ougi family is gonna get raped, i cant believe masamori hated them this much.
> damm it, yoshi's mom is a real monster, i'm having hard time to measure her strength. i cant wait to see her in real battle.
> vol20 shud be very intresting.



She's not even a legitmate Successor right? As its looking from what she's done, she is by far the strongest member of the sumimuras. But this is only going off what ive seen of her. She man handle a god-level dragon and also killed a god on her 1st urakai mission. Definitely a beast.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 13, 2008)

[DLMURL="http://pic.sky-fire.com/AllComic/Browser.html?c=74&v=221&p=1"]Chinese scan 221 is out[/DLMURL]


----------



## darthpsykoz (Jul 13, 2008)

cant ne1 translate ? ne1 knows jap here?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 13, 2008)

darthpsykoz said:


> cant ne1 translate ? ne1 knows jap here?


 
we're around 40 chapter behind the raw, gonna be long before we catch up with raws. seems a translater from franky house desided to help out with translation. i really hope they will help till the end.


*Spoiler*: _221_ 



 new arc started on 221, new villian is introduced, seems very tough. karasumori is in trouble, there pretty huge earth cracks in school yard. cant wait to see what's gonna happen


----------



## -Maya- (Jul 14, 2008)

Right With the appearance of this new Summirea a a question has returned to my mind 


Q) What are the powers of the Kekkaishi? i (Don't say ,manipulate space i don't know what the hell that does in Heroes it means time travel)

What are the theoretical ways to use their powers i mean what could strong ones like the mother do aside from the stuff we have already seen 

so far i've seen

The cubes that crunch
the Neshi
The cube Spears
The triple cubes that crunch
The Protection Orb thing
The fixy thing that repairs


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 15, 2008)

their powers are basically making pocket dimensions. a theoretical way of using it might be teleportation. the nenshi could be used to attack and slice demons i think (i always wanted to see tokine doing that) the protection orb as you call it is more like an orb that vaporizes and destroys everything that it touches besides the user (with the exception of yoshimori's white version)

they could very well make a whole new world to live in or rather make another "instance" (if we were to use online game terms) of a place and they might be able to make a forcefield around a place and ban/separate it from the rest of the universe but those  abilities would be too advanced for yoshimori and tokine right now. 

tokine might be able to become a "slider" and travel between alternate realities with her penetration power

that is all i can think of right now without breaking anymore laws of physics that might or might not apply


----------



## -Maya- (Jul 15, 2008)

you know when they create those cubes can thery move them around ?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 15, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> you know when they create those cubes can thery move them around ?


 
no they cant, since it's in other words another dimention, but when created it's expandible. they are breakable though, if opponent is strong enough.

btw, black aura which dissolves everything is called zekkai, the one used by yoshi (white zekkai) has no name for now. but it's difference is that latter one is for protection, feeds on desire of protection. normal zekkai is born from hatred (or something similar) and it's for destruction only.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 15, 2008)

you can move the cube if you make it that way but after you make a cube you can't modify it to move or do anything else. that said you could also theoretically make a kekkai that can prevent aging and/or make one that can make you jump forward through time from the perspective of the one inside the kekkai


----------



## darthpsykoz (Jul 15, 2008)

and u can't teleport, they can create spaces, not leap through it, maybe slide from one dimension to another but not teleport. thats just in heroes.

also maybe if they goto some hyperspace and comeback it'll be like teleporting but so far hyperspace isn't there in kekkaishi 
-if it were there , tokine wud be super fast


----------



## -Maya- (Jul 15, 2008)

So basically what they do is Highlight and delete stuff

But if they destroy space why don't the accidently create Black holes 

These powers don't seem very impressive how can that woman beat GODS???

I can Understand the OUgi maybe they should have been the good guys


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 15, 2008)

> and u can't teleport, they can create spaces, not leap through it, maybe slide from one dimension to another but not teleport. thats just in heroes.


it is possible if your power is to manipulate space. all you have to do is make a barrier in 2 places so they unite the space inside them then cancel the kekkai after you arrive at the destination. yoshi's mom seemed to be able to do it



> But if they destroy space why don't the accidently create Black holes


they destroy the space they create and it's just a manga.



> These powers don't seem very impressive how can that woman beat GODS???


gods are underpowered in oriental countries?


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 16, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the only way a kekkai can be moved is if it is set on top (aligned) to another object. So, if you make it in empty space, it'll just sit there, but if you make it _on_ a person's shoulder, for example, it will follow that person.

I LOVE the Kekkai system, it's the first time I've seen a Shounen make a supernatural power so realistic and explainable. It's also a really cool idea just by itself. Original, too.


----------



## -Maya- (Jul 16, 2008)

OH yea chapter 185

MY question about Kekkaishi abilities seems to be answered by the author himself


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 16, 2008)

ok, finally 185 is out on Couldn't avoid it

masamori is pissed off, i cant wait to see this upcoming fight.


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 16, 2008)

awesome chapter 
ougi vs. kekkaishi will be badass..


----------



## SaiST (Jul 17, 2008)

Anybody have the raw scans, or chinese scanslations of chapters 193-204?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 17, 2008)

I suppose not all Gods are created equal.


----------



## Sin (Jul 17, 2008)

It's a lot better than before though, back when I started reading, we were 80+ chapters behind.

Now we've closed it to ~30.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 17, 2008)

maybe we should start a campaign or something to get translators attraction. this manga is a weekly shounen, it shoud be released on a regular weekly basis like other shounen mangas. 
i think on mangahelpers.com we could raise this issue. there're plenty translators in there.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 19, 2008)

[DLMURL="http://pic.sky-fire.com/AllComic/Browser.html?c=74&v=222&p=1"]Chinese scan 222[/DLMURL]


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 19, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> [DLMURL="http://pic.sky-fire.com/AllComic/Browser.html?c=74&v=222&p=1"]Chinese scan 222[/DLMURL]



Summary please.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 19, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Summary please.


sir, yes sir

*Spoiler*: _222_ 



 starts with yoshi sleeping at the class. than some talk with kagemiya and a few flashbaks. kagemiya talks to his master bout batterfly arc. then 3 guys come to karasumori from yagyou. at night eight leg huge ayakashi is shown above karasumori school but then it falls down in pieces (cut by dude from previous arc who was controlling a human with lil snake-bug thing if you remember). yoshi recognize him immidiately. last page - the guy approaches to yoshi and bows down to him. my intuition says he recognize yoshi's strength




nasil oldu? gonlunce oldumu?


----------



## Sin (Jul 19, 2008)

Mat, can you read the Chinese Scans, or do you just look at the pictars?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> Mat, can you read the Chinese Scans, or do you just look at the pictars?


 
i wish i could, but no i cant. it's just i've been following it the whole time, that's why it's easy to understand what's going on.


----------



## -Maya- (Jul 21, 2008)

oo I just got a look at the Raw for Kekkaihi 220 

You were so right From the panels and the blushing between Tokine and Yoshi

aww I'm so excited


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 21, 2008)

but the tension has gone now, they dont even think bout it. they talked to each other at that chapter and i guess that was clarification of this affair's future. also i think tokike also had something to do with it. anyway, we'll see once scans are out.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 26, 2008)

Chinese scan 223


*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 



 chapter starts with the boy (who could extend a "spiritual" sword from his arm) bowing to yoshi. tokine reacts friendly (since she never knew him) but yoshi treats him coldly (obviously doesnt trust him). later on the boy i guess tries to apologize to yoshi again. seems it doesnt work on yoshi. after some tal yoshi gets mad, he grabs from boy's  cloth and smashes him to the ground (btw yoshi looks almighty there). the boys creats his hand blade and puts it to his throat ( i assume still trying to apologize) but yoshi stops him. all this time kagemiya was spying them. next day yoshi gets surprised as he sees the boy sleeping in his house. yoshi leaves for school, he gets some flashbacks 0f huge cracks in karasumori ( i mentioned it in previous chapters), of kagemiya saying something and the umbrella weirdo (who was shown in previous arc). i didnt get last 2 pages, it's whether the boy attacks or it's aflashback/feeling.
that's it for this chapter. i hope i didnt sound crappy by trying to understand from pictures only


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

Wonder when we'll see an english scan again D:


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 26, 2008)

i even posted on MangaHelpers/Translator section to request translators attention on kekkaishi, it's been few days now and still no answer.


----------



## EdgeoO (Jul 31, 2008)

Damn this manga is really good too ;(. SHame!


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 2, 2008)

Chinese scan 224


*Spoiler*: _summary (does any1 actually read it??)_ 



 chapter starts with yoshi rushing back home, from school. thinking of the boy might do something dangerous. next page yoshi trips over a backetful of water and spills it. the boy was doing cleaning in yoshis house btw. then they do some eat and talk. later at night the boy joins yoshi and tokine in karasumori. naturally yoshi starts wining, and tokine is happy as usual. three boys from yagyou are in there too (if u remember from last chapter). new people are shown on a flying carpet. look for yourself there're 2 big spheres on a carpet. next page they are shown falling down to karasumori. all in panic, naturally. big explosion happens as they fall down. big weird thing appears out of the smoke with 2 tails (i think). the boy brings out his hand spirit/thing sword, also trying to stop tokine to battle. last panel shows yoshi having serious look on his face as he sees the boy getting ready for battle.

end of the chapter.


----------



## EdgeoO (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not gonna spoil Kekkaishi for myself by looking at chinese scans. Must wait for trans ;( however long that is.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

EdgeoO said:


> I'm not gonna spoil Kekkaishi for myself by looking at chinese scans. Must wait for trans ;( however long that is.



Wait 2 months and when we only have two more chapters translated and still behind by 40 chapters you'll cave we all do in the end


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't see what gratification you achieve by looking at pictures.

I've been following Kekkaishi for quite a while now, and I've never even had the temptation to look at the Chinese scans.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 5, 2008)

chapter 186 is out on Link removed

it is a weekly manga.


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 5, 2008)

nice, new chapter 
everytime i see kekkaishi in my control panel i get very happy^^


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

insi_tv said:


> nice, new chapter
> everytime i see kekkaishi in my control panel i get very happy^^



I have the same feelings


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 6, 2008)

so, masamori sets off for a fight few more chapters before real fight starts

i cant wait 



edit:


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 6, 2008)

great chapter! sumimura will take quite some damage and yoshi will help him again, thats my prediction


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Typical just when i stop distrusting Masa' and thinking he means to harm Yoshi he goes off on a Suicide mission to protect him,,makes you feel bad


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 6, 2008)

o man, this fight is soooo gonna be awesome. i rally hope FH releases full fight instead of chapters one by one. masamori's awesome looks, cloaks are just mind blowing.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 9, 2008)

188 is out on White Snake plox.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 9, 2008)

Been a while since a great big fight Soo excited 

But what are His chances of beating Ougi the last time they clashed although he defended against it it wounded him and now he's slouched over after only 1 hit, Things don't look good


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> What can you do?


Some kind of bomb perhaps


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 9, 2008)

I think it's the translations that're the problem here. The scans come out pretty quickly.


----------



## bravin_time (Aug 9, 2008)

Man, I hate how addicted I am to this series, because when combined with the slow releases it only ever hurts me.


........ I wish I could read chinese


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 10, 2008)

damn, i will stop reading now! i have to read the whole fight


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 10, 2008)

it's been a while since masamori kicked a real ass. with this it's gonna be a second urakai member he fights.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 10, 2008)

so did Yoshimori sex'ed Tokine in chinese raw yet?


----------



## Cheese Ninja (Aug 10, 2008)

I finally spoiled myself on the raws.  Yesterday I checked out 189-223.  I can't read Japanese or chinese, but I'll try summarizing stuff a little.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Was that fight with Ougi ever truly resolved?  Seemed like Masamori still has to defeat him.  

195-199
Some god that looks a lot like a jizo statue with an umbrella tries to enter and destroy(?) Karasumori. It causes a bloody rain that makes everything it touches extremely heavy and creates holes in the ground for things to sink into.  When all their attempts to handle it peacefully failed and they were about to get sucked into the ground, Tokine just destroyed it outright.  The Urakai was upset about this, and she's due to be punished.

200-206
Yoshimori is accompanied by swamp god's assistant (Mamezou) to return the umbrella to the jizo god's old home, which Sumimura old lady is in the process of sealing up. She lets them go in.  Yoshi uses his weak zekkai to protect himself from the debilitating effects of being in a shinyuuichi that's falling apart, since Mamezou is a god's assistant, he seems to be fine.  He drops off the umbrella, and finds a psuedo-tenketsu, which strangely enough, has the scent of humans on it, so he picks that up, he gets attacked by a (manmade?) ayakashi that is pretty much immune to kekkaishi techniques, but he and Mamezou still manage to stab it to death with a zekkai enhanced stick.

They escape from the decaying land with the psuedo-tenketsu, then as soon as they get out, they run into the shinyuuichi hunter who wants the psuedo-tenketsu.  The zekkai is only moderately effective at protecting against this guy and his glowy armblade, but it seems if Yoshimori rotates the zekkai energy around a central point it becomes pretty strong.  The shinyuuichi hunter gets away with the psuedo-tenketsu.  Sumimura old lady has Yoshi do the sealing up of the shinyuuichi, which is somehow made possible with rotating again.

Yuugami (who can manipulate his own blood) and Yashiro come from the Urakai to pick up Tokine and bring her in for her questioning and punishment for her earlier god-killing.
end of 206

The next 14 or so chapters are about "The Headquarters for Committee for the Inquest of Prosecution", aka Guillotine. I might write about them later.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 10, 2008)

Tokine!


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 10, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Tokine!



Never knew she had it in her


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 10, 2008)

Indeed, since she seems to be very kind. ?

She probably had to do it. Can't blame her really.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 11, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Indeed, since she seems to be very kind. ?
> 
> She probably had to do it. Can't blame her really.



I still don't understand she is supposed to be the weakest

But anyway I ain't complaining girls kicking arse


----------



## Shade (Aug 11, 2008)

Nooo, must avoid spoilersssssss.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 11, 2008)

Why's it take so long for releases if there are that many chapters out?  Kekkaishi's good, so it's not like it doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 11, 2008)

that's what we all have been wining about.

nice summary up there, it's now very clear to me, though CN skipped some awesome fight scenes. that's even better, i wanna scan read those fights.

feeling well right naww, so rape time


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 11, 2008)

Could guys please tag the Chinese scan discussions? Not everyone wants to know.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 12, 2008)

Chinese scan 225 is out

no summaries this time.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 12, 2008)

Sriram said:


> Could guys please tag the Chinese scan discussions? Not everyone wants to know.



I was being very vague, didn't give out anything.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 13, 2008)

chinese or japanese raws?


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 13, 2008)

screw duble post.
translation of 189 is done by kaya of MH. scan shant be too late

edit:


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 14, 2008)

Watching Ougi use Wind I wish Naruto would weild Wind like That

And masa ain't that powerfull i used to think he was super but his stamina ain't much better than Tokine's


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 14, 2008)

just be patient and see how it goes. it should be awesome in the next 2 chapters 
masamori awesomness


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Watching Ougi use Wind I wish Naruto would weild Wind like That
> 
> And masa ain't that powerfull i used to think he was super but his stamina ain't much better than Tokine's


Power scaling.

You're not thinking about Masamori's opponent. Tokine would have gotten demolished in a second against Ougi, and so would have Yoshi (considering he lacks the ability to control his super ball thing).

Masamori is doing great considering who he's fighting. The guy just destroyed a cliff and then chucked it at Masamori.

He's the strongest villain so far.


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

Hot diggity


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

go me, didn't think to actually check urakai's website lol

time to catch up :3


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

Maya, Masamori strong enough for ya? 

Though I have a bad feeling from now on. Looks like Ougi is going to get his groove on.


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 14, 2008)

wtf, ougi is/are multiple persons? O_O
great strategy by masamori, i hope he'll survive this! maybe yoshi will finally help him now


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 14, 2008)

yepp, seems so. so i assume that's why how he was strong. next chapter gonna show how many of them were there. although some of them shant be able to flee, since ketsu is holding something there.

masamori


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 14, 2008)

yes, blood were spilled, so atleast one of them is down


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

Great success.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 14, 2008)

Releases be quick.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 14, 2008)

wow, so there were 6 of 'em after all. that's how ougi was that strong, in fact just another piece of trash. i respect immortal mudou more than this trash. 
so masamori proved himself one of the strongest of kekkaishi world.


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> wow, so there were 6 of 'em after all. that's how ougi was that strong, in fact just another piece of trash. i respect immortal mudou more than this trash.
> so masamori proved himself one of the strongest of kekkaishi world.


I'm not entirely sure why the Ougis fled though.

The five of them, even if they were hurt, could have taken Masamori.

His zekkai was gone and he used all his strength for his last attack.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 14, 2008)

hmm, i guess there would have been some sort of risk for them. i think there's gonna be nice masa-okuni discussion in the next chapter and hope they reveal something additional. masamoru looked pissed off when he saw yoshi in there.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 15, 2008)

well it was about time they showed why ougi is in the branch family even though he was so powerful. i'm guessing that the succesor of the main branch is just as strong as the combined 6 brothers.



> wow, so there were 6 of 'em after all. that's how ougi was that strong, in fact just another piece of trash. i respect immortal mudou more than this trash.
> so masamori proved himself one of the strongest of kekkaishi world.


i think yoshi's granpa did say that the org was composed by outcasts and losers who werent the chosen succesors from their families with superpowers. you can't expect them to be super strong without some sort of trick (even mudou had a trick to his inmortality) or be super talented like yoshimori is.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 15, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i think yoshi's granpa did say that the org was composed by outcasts and losers who werent the chosen succesors from their families with superpowers. you can't expect them to be super strong without some sort of trick (even mudou had a trick to his inmortality) or be super talented like yoshimori is.


 

u know what i find most exciting? this. to think that there're that strong people around.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2008)

Ougi discarding one of it's parts to survive wasn't that bad of an idea if it involved placing all of it's weaknesses unto one being. 

And since Yoshimori wants his brother to start shouldering all the burden unto himself, I'm pretty sure he feels even more guilty since running into him and knowing that something really foul just went down.


----------



## ansoncarter (Aug 15, 2008)

this ougi guy is gross

he reminds me of the kaiser brothers from Yakitate Japan. The three guys who contorted themselves into a single hideous being

guessing these ones do it magically somehow and aren't just smushed all together under that robe but, who knows. Pretty weird

plus he/they kind of fails as a toughguy by using 5 person cheat. I like the villain that a poster earlier linked to. Forgot his name. That guy was awesome


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 15, 2008)

> he reminds me of the kaiser brothers from Yakitate Japan. The three guys who contorted themselves into a single hideous being


he reminds me of the head of the tao's from shaman king



> u know what i find most exciting? this. to think that there're that strong people around.


that guy is hopefully the first one of many to come in the future


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 15, 2008)

192 is out by FH, grab it from their forums.


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2008)

Man, even in transitory chapters Kekkaishi kicks ass


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 15, 2008)

Sin said:


> Maya, Masamori strong enough for ya?
> 
> Though I have a bad feeling from now on. Looks like Ougi is going to get his groove on.



Haven't got the chance to read em yet but i'll take that to mean its great?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2008)

finally caught back up after gods knows how long of not reading it xD

some absolutely brilliant stuff, loving the recent developments ^^


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 16, 2008)

Everything is great about the recent development.

I wonder..will one of the almost-dead rokudou change heart and help Yagyou?


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 16, 2008)

please leave your thanks in their thread.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

FH is awesome.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 16, 2008)

they have been absolutely fantastic. thank god there's a break in japan this week, so translators started to work on kekkaishi. 
31 chapters to go to catch up to with raw. hopefully we will get there by next week.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 16, 2008)

That was quick. And I was just catching up on 188-192. Lol.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> they have been absolutely fantastic. thank god there's a break in japan this week, so translators started to work on kekkaishi.
> 31 chapters to go to catch up to with raw. hopefully we will get there by next week.


Nah, it should slow down considerably now.

This happened last time, we got like 10-15 quick chapters, then nothing for a while.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> Nah, it should slow down considerably now.
> 
> This happened last time, we got like 10-15 quick chapters, then nothing for a while.


 
dont be a pessimist. last time one of the translators translated a whole volume at once and that's why we had 10 scans coming out quickly. this time thay are being translated one by one and there're multiple translators involved. i hope thay will keep translating.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> dont be a pessimist. last time one of the translators translated a whole volume at once and that's why we had 10 scans coming out quickly. this time thay are being translated one by one and there're multiple translators involved. i hope thay will keep translating.



It's not being pessimistic, it's not getting my hopes up.

I'm being realistic.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 16, 2008)

i expect 194 coming out soon, it's last chapter of volume 20. if 195 comes out than i guess they will finish vol21 too.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i expect 194 coming out soon, it's last chapter of volume 20. if 195 comes out than i guess they will finish vol21 too.


Hopefully.

I'd LOVE if this series could catch up.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2008)

ahhh awesome more Kekkaishi goodness, download tiem :3


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 16, 2008)

in the new volume new characters and new develepments in yoshi's powers are awaiting us

sooo excited.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2008)

that was a nice little chapter :3 interested to see how that all ends up affecting Yoshimori and co when Ougi tries his(their) next move.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 16, 2008)

the current arc is gonna be wrapped up in chapter 194, hopefully they are gonna save rokurou and add him to yagyou.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 17, 2008)

He'd be a good addition, not only does he have a good skillset but he also knows about Ougi and the family which I think will be pretty invaluable for Masamori.


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 17, 2008)

wow, i never expected so much chapters to be published 
i like the current story! so the successor of the ougi is not involved with urakai ?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 17, 2008)

*kekkaishi 194*


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 17, 2008)

pretty nice chapter, as i predicted tanabe just wrapepd up the current arc. everyone is happy. seems rokurou is gonna survive.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay Just read the fight! I shouldn't have doubted Masa pretty cunning strategy but atleast that Okuni guy doubted him too

Just read Chapter 192 oo Masa Being tough to protect Yosi or trying Yosi is so stubborn brotherly luv makes me 

The Ougi thing i don't get though There are 7 introduced Ougi brothers, six of which are/where Combined in One escence...and none of them are the legitamate succesor?

Damn i want to meet him!!

Watching Masa fighting i can't help imagine what Yoshi will be like when he gains the skill level of the other Kekkishi's and combine's it with his Raw power can't wait for his next fight


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 17, 2008)

the time yoshi masters his power is when he finally seals karasumori ^_^


----------



## Mori` (Aug 17, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> pretty nice chapter, as i predicted tanabe just wrapepd up the current arc. everyone is happy. seems rokurou is gonna survive.



agreed, thought it was a good little chapter to conclude things and patch things up as usual between yoshimori and tokine xD


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 17, 2008)

Tokine's smile near the end! pek


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 17, 2008)

the brothers that formed ougi ichirou are all from the branch family like how neji is from the hyuuga's branch family in naruto. the main family most certainly has a succesor and is much stronger than him (or them if you want to be technical) as much of ougi's hatred is because he couldn't beat him.

Link removed


----------



## Sin (Aug 17, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> the brothers that formed ougi ichirou are all from the branch family like how neji is from the hyuuga's branch family in naruto. the main family most certainly has a succesor and is much stronger than him (or them if you want to be technical) as much of ougi's hatred is because he couldn't beat him.
> 
> Link removed


Do you have any scans of Ougi saying he couldn't beat him?

The scan you linked says Ougi couldn't become the legitimate successor, which doesn't trump Masamori saying there isn't one. Or the whole main family thing having a successor. Either way.

I just want to make sure.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 18, 2008)

> The scan you linked says Ougi couldn't become the legitimate successor, which doesn't trump Masamori saying there isn't one.


masamori was talking about the branch family's succesor (ougi ichirou's succesor). after all ougi is the leader of the branch family not the main family.


----------



## Sin (Aug 18, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> masamori was talking about the branch family's succesor (ougi ichirou's succesor). after all ougi is the leader of the branch family not the main family.


Masamori says "clan" though =/

Hopefully Mat will be able to clear my doubts on this, since he's read ahead.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> the brothers that formed ougi ichirou are all from the branch family like how neji is from the hyuuga's branch family in naruto. the main family most certainly has a succesor and is much stronger than him (or them if you want to be technical) as much of ougi's hatred is because he couldn't beat him.
> 
> *My Anime Collections*



I'm not sure he has to necessarily be much stronger than him but it seems likely he'd be at or above his level whilst only being one person ^^


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 18, 2008)

hm ok, i think there is no successor too now 
if there should be one he would most likely be stronger than ougi ichirou!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

hrm I'm wondering if now that arc is finished up FH will slow down their releases or if we'll be lucky and get a few more xD


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 18, 2008)

The Legitmate succesor must be considerably stronger why else unite multiple brothers powers to contest with him


Still something i don't get  was Bag head the combination of all seven brothers including the one that messed up Yoshi's house or just the first six?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

The Legitimate succesor must be considerably stronger than one brother which was why the 6 united, that doesn't mean the legitimate succesor is considerably stronger than the united brothers though (though it's quite possible he still is)


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 18, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> The Legitimate succesor must be considerably stronger than one brother which was why the 6 united, that doesn't mean the legitimate succesor is considerably stronger than the united brothers though (though it's quite possible he still is)



Didn't Okuni say that even despite the Procedure he was no closer to his goal? I took that to meaning he was still weaker than the legitimate succesor

So the Bag head was the first Six brothers combined Then How did Masa end up hurting the 7th that Yoshi Knew?


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 18, 2008)

The brothers put ALL their wounds on him, so basically Ichirou, took the brunt of the damage caused by Masa.

It's pretty much explained after the fight.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 18, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> The brothers put ALL their wounds on him, so basically Ichirou, took the brunt of the damage caused by Masa.
> 
> It's pretty much explained after the fight.



I'm confused because the Two were sperate entities talking to each other a few Chapters ago how could they have done that if they were combined


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 19, 2008)

do not forget to say thanx in their thread.
still xmas


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

oooh awesome, let me get on the DL :3


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 19, 2008)

new arc, new story, new character
thsi one should be awesome, i cant wait to see them fighting.
yoshi is as jealous as ever, gosh it's really hilarious. i laughed my ass of when he demanded his cake back


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2008)

Yoshi's right. Sen and the other definitely deserve left-over batches of his works. He saves the finished products for Tokine 

oh...and new arc GET!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

new arc get indeed :3

this should be entertaining for sure.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 19, 2008)

kaya of MH has been doing really great work. trans for 196 is out, scan should be out soon too (hopefully).


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

the trueborn god looks awesome, can't wait to see where this is all going to go, a rain of blood hehe.

some nice comedic moments as well :3


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 19, 2008)

So you who have seen the future Raws Who's Yoshi next big fight gonna be against, he hasn't had one for ages


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 19, 2008)

i dont wanna spoil you, so try be patient. it's worth waiting.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

haha damn >__<

tease tease, I hadn't even considered his next big fight lol


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 19, 2008)

i just dont wanna ruin peoples expectation


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

no it's good =p

I just meant the broaching of the question made me suddenly wonder lol


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 19, 2008)

Atleast tell me if the oponent has been introduced yet?


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 19, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Atleast tell me if the oponent has been introduced yet?


 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 ok, but dont blame me. this is going to be delt easily, but things get started after this. another new character is going to be introduced (another gaki). he's strong one. yoshi is gonna amaze us one more time with his awesomeness. not much of masamori though.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

oh gosh it's so incredibly tempting to click that tag xDD


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 19, 2008)

dont do it. i caved for it, u shall be strong enough to hold yourself.


----------



## Sin (Aug 19, 2008)

Mat®icha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ok, but dont blame me. this is going to be delt easily, but things get started after this. another new character is going to be introduced (another gaki). he's strong one. yoshi is gonna amaze us one more time with his awesomeness. not much of masamori though.


*WHAT? YOSHI BECOMES A BAD GUY?*


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

damn it Sin with your terrible history for a minute I did consider you were being serious ><

and I shall stand strong


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 19, 2008)

Well either way I can hope that no good guy gets Killed this arc, I had a real bad feeling when Masa was covering his mouth against Ougi and when the Guys were Discuising Gen, I would feel so bad if Paper Bag head died


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Well either way I can hope that no good guy gets Killed this arc, I had a real bad feeling when Masa was covering his mouth against Ougi and when the Guys were Discuising Gen, *I would feel so bad if Paper Bag head died*



Not as bad as his mom :S


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 19, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Not as bad as his mom :S



Now that i renember Her did anybody else think what was Tokine's mom doing there they look soo similar


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 20, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Now that i renember Her did anybody else think what was Tokine's mom doing there they look soo similar


 
i thought so too, but i think their hair style look different.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah I also got that feeling, I'm not sure if it was done because it was or just to lead us into thinking that. Especially with all the stuff about her being sort of a loose canon.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 20, 2008)

197 trans just got out by kaya of MH. seems she's gonna keep doing it for a while at least. i dont worry about scans lagging behind as long as there're available translations, 196 and 197 shall be out soon.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

oh that's good news, thanks for the updates :3


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 20, 2008)

Really good New this New god has me buzzing Rain shower Of Blood Wins


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 22, 2008)

197 scan is out by FH. 196 is missing for now, they say they will do it later.

*Link*


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks for the heads up, guess I'll hang on till it's actually out heh


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow Yoshi got a tough decision to make


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 23, 2008)

Wewt, time to read.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome chapter !


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

ack just read 196 and 197 and I see 198 heh, guess I'll hold off on thoughts till after that ><


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> she really did. it's gonna get hott from here on.



For once it was Tokine who went off and did something impulsive.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 23, 2008)

stupid kagemiya hold yoshi off, otherwise yoshi was gonna hold the glory as usual


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

oh damn tokine 

wonder if that will really kill the god though, I'd imagined him perhaps more durable than that


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Tokine has always had that crazy side.

I wasn't surprised.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 23, 2008)

i think the god is really dead. tokine is gonna be fine though, i think.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> But would that be enough to take down a supposed god?


Considering how one single kekkai was enough to destroy his umbrella and stop his rain (though temporarily), sure.

Gods aren't as supremely powerful as the manga makes them out to be, IMO.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> oh damn tokine
> 
> wonder if that will really kill the god though, I'd imagined him perhaps more durable than that



Yeah, I could imagine Yoshi possibly having enough power to destroy him, but Tokine using one of her normal attacks doesn't quite have the same punch.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

That wasn't a normal kekkai.

It was one of those multiple ones Masamori showed Tokine.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> That wasn't a normal kekkai.
> 
> It was one of those multiple ones Masamori showed Tokine.



But would that be enough to take down a supposed god?


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 23, 2008)

this one was pretty weak, hopefully we will get to know what actually happened to his shinyuuichi. if he was strong he could have defended his own land. 
all the gods we've seen so far look dull and stupid.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 24, 2008)

Why would they have to explain for their Actions it happened on Kasmouri the Kekkashi are the bosses of that place not Urakai ?


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 25, 2008)

199 was kinda chitty-chatty chapter, to me "killing a god is a crime" thing is not clear. i mean being a god dosnt give u a right to kill people and take control of any land. totally unreasonable. maybe future chapters will give reasonable explanations.


btw, kaya of MH just released trans of chapter 200. hopefully scan will be out soon.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 25, 2008)

Last time i checked Tokine had trouble creating one of those triploe barriers big enougth to encase a hand now she's able to creating one big enougth to capture a child

She's gotten stronger


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 25, 2008)

> Last time i checked Tokine had trouble creating one of those triploe barriers big enougth to encase a hand now she's able to creating one big enougth to capture a child
> 
> She's gotten stronger


 she used one to do fine before. she just runs out of juice much faster if she does them more than once.



> i mean being a god dosnt give u a right to kill people and take control of any land. totally unreasonable. maybe future chapters will give reasonable explanations.


actually it does. there is no bigger licence to do whatever you want than being a god after all.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 25, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> she used one to do fine before. she just runs out of juice much faster if she does them more than once.



She had trouble creating one as big as a sheet of paper and her Grandmother told her that wasn't the right method for her?


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 25, 2008)

> She had trouble creating one as big as a sheet of paper and her Grandmother told her that wasn't the right method for her?


is that a question or a statement? anyways she has done bigger triple kekkai before

simplistics08

that one is bigger than her

simplistics08

she made that one soon after the one above and she had enough to spare for her arrow kekkai


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 25, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> is that a question or a statement? anyways she has done bigger triple kekkai before
> 
> Hellsing Alucard vs. Bleachverse
> 
> ...



It was a question renembering stuff ain't my stronge suit,

Anyway those scans remind me Yoshi did that training with the Crows shouldn't he be able to create those triple Barriers yet?


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 25, 2008)

Kekkaishi raw/chinese scan (got no idea) is out

enjoy


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 26, 2008)

> Anyway those scans remind me Yoshi did that training with the Crows shouldn't he be able to create those triple Barriers yet?


 he has zekkai and his normal kekkai are strong enough so he doesn't need it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 27, 2008)

i wish i wasnt at work i cant read them now


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 27, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i wish i wasnt at work i cant read them now



i pity you 

i read from 195-200 now, because i was on vacation!
wooooow 
nice chapters, i hope tokine will come out well! i wonder what being is still connected to the world


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 27, 2008)

my boss was away for a while, and i didnt let the chance slip away, i read 'em

silvermask released chapter 199, which got better scan quality.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 27, 2008)

Chapter 200 Proves that Yoshi could create one of those Spear kekkai if he wanted so pleased


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 27, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Chapter 200 Proves that Yoshi could create one of those Spear kekkai if he wanted so pleased


 
definitely right, and it's strong enough to hold on that big black sphere.

trans of 201 is out, by kaya of MH. quality scan shouldnt be too long hopefully.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 31, 2008)

o Yoshi Yoshi Yoshi 

He has the skill to make spears And he uses Wooden planks


----------



## neostar8710 (Aug 31, 2008)

I am currently on chapter 109 and I am addicted. haha

I love the interactions between the characters, esp between gen and yoshi, and the comedy is top notch, and the main character's side dream is making cake, which is great

But I was extremly angry when the author killed off gen, but I am glad he had the balls to do it.  Very emotionally moving


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 31, 2008)

neostar8710 said:


> I am currently on chapter 109 and I am addicted. haha
> 
> I love the interactions between the characters, esp between gen and yoshi, and the comedy is top notch, and the main character's side dream is making cake, which is great
> 
> But I was extremly angry when the author killed off gen, but I am glad he had the balls to do it.  Very emotionally moving



I know i cried so much when i read that chapter


----------



## yo586 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok so maybe its just me but the manga hooked me in quick, I'm on pace with its most recently translated chapters and I'm starting to get bored.

I'd like to see more training and attention paid to the zen mindset references needed for different kekkai forms.  Also, and I know this is asking too much, PLEASE speed up the whole romance thing between our two little lovebirds.  These things tend to build up so much that eventually I just end up hoping it doesn't work out out of spite.
Also, I miss the amount of attention they used to pay to Yoshimori's geeky and cake-loving side.  Thats what made me really enjoy this manga, not his archetypical bravado.
Anyways, I hold out hope having peeked at some of the untranslated Raws.  And I can never give up hope for this manga until I see more of Yoshi's mom, who's quazi-good guy nonconforming badassness is worth reading 200 chapters for a mere 10 speechbubbles.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 1, 2008)

yo586 said:


> Ok so maybe its just me but the manga hooked me in quick, I'm on pace with its most recently translated chapters and I'm starting to get bored.
> 
> I'd like to see more training and attention paid to the zen mindset references needed for different kekkai forms.  Also, and I know this is asking too much, PLEASE speed up the whole romance thing between our two little lovebirds.  These things tend to build up so much that eventually I just end up hoping it doesn't work out out of spite.
> Also, I miss the amount of attention they used to pay to Yoshimori's geeky and cake-loving side.  Thats what made me really enjoy this manga, not his archetypical bravado.
> Anyways, I hold out hope having peeked at some of the untranslated Raws.  And I can never give up hope for this manga until I see more of Yoshi's mom, who's quazi-good guy nonconforming badassness is worth reading 200 chapters for a mere 10 speechbubbles.




I'm with you on the Yoshi training thing I've been wanting him to use the spears and the triple Layered Kekkai and maybe a complete Zekkai but i will probably have to wait intill this new Friend is killed

As for the YoshixTokine


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mat Says that there is some Pairing business in the near future 




I want Yoshi'd mum too (That came out wrong) a Badass Women Power


----------



## Wesley (Sep 1, 2008)

yo586 said:


> Ok so maybe its just me but the manga hooked me in quick, I'm on pace with its most recently translated chapters and I'm starting to get bored.
> 
> I'd like to see more training and attention paid to the zen mindset references needed for different kekkai forms.  Also, and I know this is asking too much, PLEASE speed up the whole romance thing between our two little lovebirds.  These things tend to build up so much that eventually I just end up hoping it doesn't work out out of spite.
> Also, I miss the amount of attention they used to pay to Yoshimori's geeky and cake-loving side.  Thats what made me really enjoy this manga, not his archetypical bravado.
> Anyways, I hold out hope having peeked at some of the untranslated Raws.  And I can never give up hope for this manga until I see more of Yoshi's mom, who's quazi-good guy nonconforming badassness is worth reading 200 chapters for a mere 10 speechbubbles.



Yoshimori's bravado is being downplayed in favor of getting people to actually take him seriously.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 1, 2008)

yo586 said:


> Ok so maybe its just me but the manga hooked me in quick, I'm on pace with its most recently translated chapters and I'm starting to get bored.
> 
> I'd like to see more training and attention paid to the zen mindset references needed for different kekkai forms. Also, and I know this is asking too much, PLEASE speed up the whole romance thing between our two little lovebirds. These things tend to build up so much that eventually I just end up hoping it doesn't work out out of spite.
> Also, I miss the amount of attention they used to pay to Yoshimori's geeky and cake-loving side. Thats what made me really enjoy this manga, not his archetypical bravado.
> Anyways, I hold out hope having peeked at some of the untranslated Raws. And I can never give up hope for this manga until I see more of Yoshi's mom, who's quazi-good guy nonconforming badassness is worth reading 200 chapters for a mere 10 speechbubbles.


 
 just be patient, it's all coming up.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 1, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Yoshimori's bravado is being downplayed in favor of getting people to actually take him seriously.



when didn't people take him seriously?



Mat?icha said:


> just be patient, it's all coming up.



Welcome Back were did you go off to ?


----------



## Wesley (Sep 1, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> when didn't people take him seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Back were did you go off to ?



His brother, Grandmother Tokine.  Pretty much any time no one tells him anything, or believes he's not dependable, is them not taking him seriously.  Yoshimori isn't all that bravado though when you think about it.  His real strong suit is sincerity.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm on chapter 178

and I am kinda disappointed, I mean, the manga is still good, but compared to the last arc, the story has gotten kind of murky.  I'm not completely sure where the plot is going..just with karasumori or w/e...but its still good


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 2, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Welcome Back were did you go off to ?


 
i went to brussel and paris. had an amazing weekend.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 2, 2008)

I take back what i said.

the plot is def moving again and it's becoming very very good again =D


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Awesome, only 21 chapters behind.

That's really pretty good.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Awesome, only 21 chapters behind.
> 
> That's really pretty good.



Thats about 20 to many for my tastes!!!


----------



## Majeh (Sep 9, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Thats about 20 to many for my tastes!!!



QFT!!!!!


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 10, 2008)

we had even worse times, like 40-50 chaps behind. i am very gratefull as of this moment.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 10, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> we had even worse times, like 40-50 chaps behind. i am very gratefull as of this moment.



That bad wowza


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> we had even worse times, like 40-50 chaps behind. i am very gratefull as of this moment.


I remember that D:


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> I remember that D:



i remember waiting several weeks for the anime AND the manga!
it's a shame that kekkaishi is underrated by many people


----------



## mythfate (Sep 20, 2008)

Kekkaishi 204 and 205 by Franky House and silvermask are out.


----------



## Sin (Sep 20, 2008)

I loved Yoshi's power stabilizing, but he seems to be too afraid to use it.

In all the other instances, he's always been far away from the people his power "disintegrated" but this guy would have lost his arms right in front of him, so he stopped it.

I'm guessing that he'll try to stabilize it to the point where he can selectively choose what gets destroyed.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 20, 2008)

Waits pattiently for One manga to Host it


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 20, 2008)

Sin said:


> I loved Yoshi's power stabilizing, but he seems to be too afraid to use it.
> 
> In all the other instances, he's always been far away from the people his power "disintegrated" but this guy would have lost his arms right in front of him, so he stopped it.
> 
> I'm guessing that he'll try to stabilize it to the point where he can selectively choose what gets destroyed.


 
i'm glad yoshi now can control it, even just lil bit of it. we'll see more performance from yoshi in the upcoming chapters. this technique makes zekkai look like a trash technique. it's definitely far stronger than kekkai, but it surprises me how come previous generation warriors have never used it, for instance masamori. i hope tanabe gives more info on this new technique.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 20, 2008)

to me it is just zekkai not another new technique


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 20, 2008)

didnt u noticed the shape of the technique? it was spherical and didnt cover yoshi's body. hmm, i wont argue for now, let's just wait few more chapters where yoshi is gonna use this power again. maybe we'll get more explanation on this.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 20, 2008)

> didnt u noticed the shape of the technique? it was spherical and didnt cover yoshi's body.


zekkai is a sphere too and about not completely covering yoshi's body can be atributed to the fact that it was the first time yoshi has done it correctly. i assume that yoshi can still make a spherical zekkai look alike by pumping more power and shaping it by force (like he kinda implied before) but this is how masamori does his zekkai in principle

that is how i saw it


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 23, 2008)

Kekkaisho 230 raw/chinese scan website is very slow.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh wow, every time I come to this part of NF I get reminded that I need to catch up with yet another manga.

Should start reading from 150 onwards now


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 24, 2008)

CX said:


> Oh wow, every time I come to this part of NF I get reminded that I need to catch up with yet another manga.
> 
> Should start reading from 150 onwards now


 
your missing alot my friend. 


*Spoiler*: _230_ 



i couldnt keep it to myself. i could read up to page 8,and u wont believe who we see in this chapter. it's masamoriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
there's a meeting in urakai HQ, every1 is in there, including big head wind guy (ougi). masa tries to talk to ougi after meeting ends and thet's where page 8 ends. 
i'll share more once i finish reading chapter

edit: as soon as masa touches ougi, he flies away. then there's some talk in the urakai HQ. my guess is that they talk about masa and ougi.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool Trivia when i first started Reading this manga it was Ranked as Number 50 on OM now it's Ranked 16.....argh how time flies


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 3, 2008)

231 is out (chinese), same place.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 not much happens in this chapter, chit-chat among yougsters. at the end yosho goes to his gramps in determined posture ask something. i'm guessing he ask to teach him something. that's all


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2008)

I caught up finally yay

Epic shit, the god was a bitch, Yoshimori is awesome and Tokine is gonna be someones bitch in jail


----------



## sicaf (Oct 5, 2008)

Lust or Love? Page 7

232 is out . but i understand nothing ;(


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 13, 2008)

yello fuckers. Chinese scan 233 is out (same place)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 new kids (including a shy chick) is in town. doing stuff on karasumori ground. yoshi and the rest are watching them, seems new kids are friendly (at first sight). the chick cant talk in front of yoshi (she gets blushed) and speaks into his fellows ear. new kid draws weird circle on the ground, chick controls that circle. anyway, in the end yoshi looks like in trouble, kneeled/knelt on the ground.
gosh, could i suck more at giving brief summary??


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 13, 2008)

need scans


----------



## Shade (Oct 13, 2008)

Where's mah scans? D:


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 13, 2008)

Shade said:


> Where's mah scans? D:



translators are busy translating shitty stuff 
how come they don't realize how fucking epic kekkaishi is


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 14, 2008)

ahhhhhh, ok thanks for this information 
that's very honourable


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought new chapters were out


----------



## Majeh (Oct 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I thought new chapters were out



206 is up at mangashare.
mature


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 14, 2008)

So they Have the Translations but they haven't stuck the English trans on the Scans

Thats like the easiest part of the Job (probably not)


----------



## Sin (Oct 14, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> So they Have the Translations but they haven't stuck the English trans on the Scans
> 
> Thats like the easiest part of the Job (probably not)


Raws also have to be cleaned and typesetting is a lot more work than you'd think.

Download a RAW and then download an HQ scan of that RAW, you'll see all the work that goes into it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 14, 2008)

Majeh said:


> 206 is up at mangashare.
> mature


 

man, this is getting heated up. new characters, new development, awesome


----------



## Majeh (Oct 14, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> man, this is getting heated up. new characters, new development, awesome




*Spoiler*: __ 



If yorishimori didnt go after tokine, I was gonna be all like WTF where did his character thats has been built up this whole time go???But alas he is going.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 16, 2008)

happy to have another fan on our side


----------



## Sin (Oct 16, 2008)

Kekkaishi should win MoTM in December 

(November is for SE  )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2008)

Ch.207-209 are now out 

*trans by shrimpy*


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks KY. 

wow, i started to like this yuugami dude. he's soo cool, i hope we see more of him in the future arcs. some awesome fights await us ahead.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow...just realized that 210-212 were added not that long ago


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 18, 2008)

ahhh very niiice


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, It seem that Mangashare DDL link dont work for chapter 206.

Any other link for DDL for 206?


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 20, 2008)

Aw awesame I really hope Mad sycthe women Fights Yoshi that would be fuuny those two


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 20, 2008)

theres plenty of translations up from chap 213 to 217 i believe meaning more chaps very soon


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 20, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> theres plenty of translations up from chap 213 to 217 i believe meaning more chaps very soon



Great News


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2008)

No scans tho


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 21, 2008)

yello guyz. 
chinese scan 234 been out for a while now
*Spoiler*: __ 



 continuing from last week-> karasumari starts to leak power (like it did last time when kuro-something appeared there) and i got the feeling that karasumori started to talk with yoshimori by telepathy. whole chapter is about talk (if i remember correctly).
that's all


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Does it mention  who it's master is bound to be epic


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 21, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Does it mention who it's master is bound to be epic


 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 i dont understand chinese, but text looks like karasumori is the one talking


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok..so most of the villain are from Urakai itself instead of the demon huh?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 21, 2008)

yay, new chaps ... hopefully more will follow soon.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 21, 2008)

sounds amazing yippee


----------



## Sin (Oct 21, 2008)

*still at 205*

D:

I gotta catch up.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 21, 2008)

good news. chapter 213-214 are out on infinite Enjoy

finally yoshi is gonna show how powerful he can be when he's protecting some1 precious to him (meh, tipical shounen moment).
i expect to see more of yashiro dude since he could conseal his true powers up to now.


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, 214 already eh, I was at 180 if I remember last time, but I'm glad, I won't have to wait a week OR MORE if any cliffhangers occur between 180 and 214.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2008)

Read the new chapters, Yuugami san is awesome

Can't wait for the next chapters, lol the "sickle and chain bitch" is awesome too, can't wait to have her psychotic ass kicked tho.


----------



## Sin (Oct 21, 2008)

Casshern said:


> Wow, 214 already eh, I was at 180 if I remember last time, but I'm glad, I won't have to wait a week OR MORE if any cliffhangers occur between 180 and 214.


Read them asap, pretty epic stuffs.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 21, 2008)

Sin said:


> Read them asap, pretty epic stuffs.



You've read nine Chapters in 1 hour or so?


----------



## Sin (Oct 21, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> You've read nine Chapters in 1 hour or so?


No, but I read 180-206, which are pretty epic 

And it's shounen, reading 9 chapters would take 25 minutes at most.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 21, 2008)

Sin said:


> No, but I read 180-206, which are pretty epic
> 
> And it's shounen, reading 9 chapters would take 25 minutes at most.



I don't know how you can read that fast and retain the subject

I've been Reading SE for 3 full days and i'm only on 25


----------



## Sin (Oct 22, 2008)

Read up to 212, downloading 213 and 214 right now. Epic stuff indeed 

Someone should really take over the first post in this thread (Mat would be a good choice) so that it can be updated.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 22, 2008)

So the sickle lady is a psycho.  Still can't help but like her.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2008)

> I've been Reading SE for 3 full days and i'm only on 25



I read 300 chapters of OP in less time....


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 22, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I read 300 chapters of OP in less time....



And you took all the details in?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2008)

Well yeah, its not that complicated


----------



## xpto (Oct 23, 2008)

C-C-C-C-COMBO RELEASE!

With my shitty net, it's going to take a while.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 23, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Well yeah, its not that complicated



I'm such a failure


----------



## Sin (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah I read all of OP in like 4-5 days.

Tho it was more like 3 days of reading, 3 weeks break, one day to finish up.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2008)

> I'm such a failure



I didn't mean it like that

I guess everyone moves at their pace.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2008)

Ch.217 is out 



[shonen]Kekkaishi Chapter 217 By Monz by Monz


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

What happened to 215 and 216?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2008)

^You're guess is as good as mines xDD


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 25, 2008)

it seems that 218 is already translated as well


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 25, 2008)

Wher are all these Chapter M only has up to 212


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 25, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Ch.217 is out
> 
> 
> 
> [shonen]Kekkaishi Chapter 217 By Monz by Monz


 

this chapter is fuckin' ACE. yoshi's determination is so well demonstrated.


----------



## Majeh (Oct 25, 2008)

Mat®icha said:


> this chapter is fuckin' ACE. yoshi's determination is so well demonstrated.



I so want to read but 215 and 216 arent out yet are they?

Edit: My mistake 215 is out here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0L7DWOB4
 but 216 is not out.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 25, 2008)

When will OM have these chapter or should i go to Manga fox


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2008)

OM put up 213-215.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 26, 2008)

Yoshi and his heroic Save is beautifull


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2008)

Awesome, chapter. I'm glad I didn't give into the temptation to read 217. Now, that Yoshi has turned up I can't wait to read 216


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 26, 2008)

I like this manga. Sort of. And have read every chapter. But still don't have a clue whats going on

No idea who half these groups are, or what the point of them is

who is the guy helping tokihine or whatever her name? or the guy with the mask trying to brainwash her? 

why is he trying to brainwash/kill her anyways?

only thing I sort of know is that main guy and girl are supposed to protect the land near the school. Since monsters show up. For some reason. From somewhere. And it makes them stronger. Not sure why they want to get stronger but they do.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 26, 2008)

> I like this manga. Sort of. And have read every chapter. But still don't have a clue whats going on
> 
> No idea who half these groups are, or what the point of them is
> 
> ...



first of all read it again so you can remember everything

these groups you talk about (i assume the urakai) are like the UN of ppl with special powers, they are charged to keep everything in control and secret from normal ppl. they are formed from losers and outcasts from all over with special powers.

karasumori (the school that needs protecting) is one of the few magical lands that need to be protected not only because of it's demon enhancing powers but it could also be used to give unimaginable power to special power users if they consume the magic of the land (which would also have an adverse effect on local nature and stuff)

each land has a god that rules over it and personifies it's wishes.

the guy with the mask wants to brainwash tokine because he was brainwashed into doing it. the one behind the scenes is probably recruiting ppl in that way so they can eat up places like karasumori and get stronger than everybody else.

the guy with the glasses is just someone whos family was charged into protecting a land like karasumori but the land was eaten and his sister was killed. now his only purpose in the story is to make yoshimori jealous whatever it takes. (at least that is what i think why the author put him in there)

the lady with the scythe is a jailer from a subdivision of urakai that police the ppl with special powers.

the guy behind the scenes seems to be the white guy from kokuborou


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2008)

[shonen]Kekkaishi Chapter 218 By Monz by Monz

*waits for 216*


----------



## Wesley (Oct 27, 2008)

Where are the latest chapters?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2008)

So 217 and 18 are out yet no 216? What the hells going on? I wanna see Yoshi own their asses.

Yuugami san is awesome.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 27, 2008)

read 217 and 218 since i saw 216 in chinese a long time ago. 

it was about time they elaborated on that subject for at least one bit


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 27, 2008)

This series is great, read through 215 chapters in two days.
In fact, among the current weekly shounens - only OP and Gintama (and maybe HSDK) better for me.

I wonder, where is Heisuke. I enjoyed his character since I like strong old people by default. Though, he wasn't reallty strong but had a powerful servant and was very intelligent. I hope he didn't die off panel. I liked his demoness as well, and I wonder, if there would be some high class demons in future or not.

Also, I don't remember clearly, but Byaku didn't die at the end of Kokubourou arc?..


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 27, 2008)

> Also, I don't remember clearly, but Byaku didn't die at the end of Kokubourou arc?..


he didn't and i believe he is behind the latest evil doings

heisuke is the old guy with glasses right? he's alive but he might be in the bahamas sexing his demon


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 27, 2008)

> heisuke is the old guy with glasses right? he's alive but he might be in the bahamas sexing his demon


Yeah, that's him. I bet he'll return with his pimp cane to join good forces when there would be a very big fight. Or he would be killed by Byaku before that. At the very least, I hope I'll see him again.

Also, I remember that he told Yoshimori about himself... but why Yoshimori didn't tell about him to his grandfather who probably still thinks that Heisuke remains dead?


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 27, 2008)

> Also, I remember that he told Yoshimori about himself... but why Yoshimori didn't tell about him to his grandfather who probably still thinks that Heisuke remains dead?


because he didn't want anybody to know that he was alive. he only told yoshimori because he had no choice


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 27, 2008)

Chapter 216 LQ


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 27, 2008)

> because he didn't want anybody to know that he was alive. he only told yoshimori because he had no choice


I don't remember that Heisuke told Yoshimori something about keeping it (him being alive) in secret. Not that it's somewhat important...

Also, some FH scans says that Okuni is "he", but in reailty it's "she"? At least "she" was referred as such in early chapters.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 27, 2008)

i just read 218. has any1 cracked what "headstrong" means? strong minded?

next chapter, next chapter is fuckin' ACE. i cant wait


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 27, 2008)

> I don't remember that Heisuke told Yoshimori something about keeping it (him being alive) in secret. Not that it's somewhat important...


not in panel but they had a long talk offpanel abou what they were doing in kokuborou



> Also, some FH scans says that Okuni is "he", but in reailty it's "she"? At least "she" was referred as such in early chapters.


okuni is too well dressed to know his/her gender and unlike english you can't tell gender by the way ppl refer to that person.



> i just read 218. has any1 cracked what "headstrong" means?


1. Determined to have one's own way; stubbornly and often recklessly willful. 2. Resulting from willfulness and obstinacy.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2008)

Well the chapters were good, shame that woman was too weak. And whats with the guy "with the dead eyes", doesn't seem final villain material to me....

And lol at everyone giving Yoshi tips on how to tap Tokine


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 27, 2008)

this might be the time for tokine to learn pseudo zekkai


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 27, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> this might be the time for tokine to learn pseudo zekkai



She hasn't the power does she ??

Chapter 217 awesame


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 27, 2008)

power is not needed for that i think. you need to have the "sense"


----------



## Wesley (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd tap the sickle lady.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 28, 2008)

So are current scans all caught up now?


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 28, 2008)

i think it's time for tokine get a power-up, to me she's been flat for a while. tanabe sensei should consider it.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 28, 2008)

Tokine dont need Pseudo Zekkai

She just need to strengten her Kekkai Spear into a monster level... (IMO, Coolest Attack ever)..you know, like create 1000000 spear from everywhere and hit all target.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 28, 2008)

Hell no if anyone needs to use the spear it's Yoshi 

Tokine doesn't need any power up it's just she was up against the worst possible oponent


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 28, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Tokine dont need Pseudo Zekkai
> 
> She just need to strengten her Kekkai Spear into a monster level... (IMO, Coolest Attack ever)..you know, like create 1000000 spear from everywhere and hit all target.


 
totally agree, i never thought of her having similar powers to yoshis, raw power wise. this new technique should be like kekkai-spear-net-cube like thing.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 28, 2008)

tokine needs some zekkai spears or something if she wants to be useful in ways other than distract the enemy while yoshimori does all the work.

she was talking about how zekkai works and it seems that it doesn't need much power to use but rather have a certain mindset while using your power



> So are current scans all caught up now?


nope. still a few chapters behind


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 28, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> So are current scans all caught up now?


 
to be more precise, raw is at 234 (shuld be 235 by now). ~17 chapters behind.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 28, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> tokine needs some zekkai spears or something if she wants to be useful in ways other than distract the enemy while yoshimori does all the work.
> 
> she was talking about how zekkai works and it seems that it doesn't need much power to use but rather have a certain mindset while using your power
> 
> nope. still a few chapters behind



Zekkai Spear?

If Tokine can use that, it definitely will make Yoshimori's Zekkai look like shit.

A powerful Spear that vaporise anything that it touched and it can be cast from every direction and range =  Imbalanced.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 28, 2008)

here
*Kekkaishi Volume 21 HQ*

Very nice. I hope the next volumes in future also would be redone.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 28, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Zekkai Spear?
> 
> If Tokine can use that, it definitely will make Yoshimori's Zekkai look like shit.
> 
> A powerful Spear that vaporise anything that it touched and it can be cast from every direction and range =  Imbalanced.



I agree 



MrCinos said:


> here
> *Kekkaishi Volume 21 HQ*
> 
> Very nice. I hope the next volumes in future also would be redone.



What manga is that in your sig?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 3, 2008)

reviving from the dead.
so, wuzzzzupp???

kiddin, i think i havnt posted link to the Chinese scan 235 

236 shall be out soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2008)

Still no new scans?


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 4, 2008)

No Don't think so no new ones on OM or MF


----------



## Sin (Nov 4, 2008)

This is a pretty good arc I'd say


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 4, 2008)

> Zekkai Spear?
> 
> If Tokine can use that, it definitely will make Yoshimori's Zekkai look like shit.
> 
> A powerful Spear that vaporise anything that it touched and it can be cast from every direction and range = Imbalanced.


zekkai isn't the end all of techniques. there are ways to counter and/or beat it and it's not like tokine should be able to fire those theoretical spears at will. it should be taken into consideration that any enemies tokine faces from now on may have to be kept alive and disabled rather than completely obliterated.

any hax she could do with her zekkai spears would pale in comparison if yoshi learns white zekkai. yoshi could kill or disable whoever or whatever he wants that is less than 100 feet away from him and in all directions at the same time.


----------



## Sin (Nov 4, 2008)

Yoshi's White Zekkai is so broken.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 4, 2008)

if ppl think she shouldn't get any form of zekkai then how about sharpened nenshi? string cutting ppl are cool IMO


----------



## Sin (Nov 4, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> if ppl think she shouldn't get any form of zekkai then how about sharpened nenshi? string cutting ppl are cool IMO


That'd be badass as heck.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 5, 2008)

The only badass in this manga is Yoshi's mum, Yoshi has a way to go before he reaches her level


so i was wondering does anyone think Yoshi>Masa yet??


----------



## Sin (Nov 5, 2008)

Masamori has a much higher level of control over his techniques.

He's still able to beat Yoshi unless Yoshi snaps and uses White Zekkai.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 10, 2008)

Not in a million years.  In this manga, not in a million years would I have imagined that ever happening!  That's pretty much it, there's no point to continue reading.  They'll never top it!


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 10, 2008)

Kekkaishi 219

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee tokine


----------



## Frostman (Nov 10, 2008)

T...T...Tokine!?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 10, 2008)

Chinese scan 236
not much happens. some kiddo talks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, Yoshimori certainly got an eyeful 

But this can not end well


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2008)

Omg Tokine's gonna kill him

This will end badly

Funny chapter.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

I like how this chapter seemed so serious...until we actually got to Yoshimori.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 10, 2008)

Fucking Kaguro needs to come back from the dead, again. And start being his epic badass self.

The manga isn't the same without the guy.  Same with Gen too.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow. Yoshimori is basically going to lose his chance with Tokine. "I saws you nekkid." "PERVERT!"

If this were a doujin it'd be the perfect set-up though.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 10, 2008)

She won't catch him peeking.  It'd be far too damaging.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Wow. Yoshimori is basically going to lose his chance with Tokine. "I saws you nekkid." "PERVERT!"
> 
> If this were a doujin it'd be the perfect set-up though.



I actually had the same exact thought. Seriously...if this was a doujin, it would have gone in a completely different direction 

Too bad, we're going to get the opposite reaction


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 10, 2008)

That's what I'm hoping. I mean how would he build trust back up? That and he'd be all emo and quit his job. Either that or just end up a cold bastard.


----------



## rhino25 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, I totally didn't see that coming at the end. I'm with Wesley, how can they top this?


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Nov 11, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wow, Yoshimori certainly got an eyeful
> 
> But this can not end well



Or can it?


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, about Yoshimori peeping scene, everything will end well....Believe it !

and It seem Yoshimori is the most dangerous being in this series if he is in his rage-mode.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 11, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Fucking Kaguro needs to come back from the dead, again. And start being his epic badass self.
> 
> The manga isn't the same without the guy.  Same with Gen too.



I miss Gen too it's not the same without him


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 11, 2008)

^I used to be really big on Kekkaishi. But Gen and Kokuborou(Kaguro) got written off. The manga has been less appealing to me now. Still a good manga, but nowhere near as good as it once was for me.


----------



## xpto (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh my, this last chapter sure was quite the eye feast.


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 11, 2008)

the story has gotten quite stale ever since the first arc...

well I got very very VERY excited during the ougi vs yoshimori's brother fight...

but after that...it's been kinda downhill

=/


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2008)

Why does Tokine have no nipples?


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 11, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Why does Tokine have no nipples?



yea but Most Manga Ecchi Fan service moments don't show nipple Always at a distance or things conviently covering the Nipples like Soap and Hair

I've only read two manga which had nipples in it myself


----------



## Frostman (Nov 11, 2008)

Steam is the worst enemy of an ecchi fan, hair and soap can be just as bad.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 12, 2008)

I like the censoring.


----------



## wertyu07 (Nov 12, 2008)

i miss gen too and kagemiya will never replace him.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 12, 2008)

tanabe needs to bring back gen's family and story for awhile but i hope that they don't bring gen back


----------



## Wesley (Nov 12, 2008)

His family were mortal, even if his sister was super hot.


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 12, 2008)

There's probably at least 1 more.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 12, 2008)

I say bring back the sickle lady for all your violent hanyou needs.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2008)

Lol maybe we need a Tokine goes badass arc


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 12, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Lol maybe we need a Tokine goes badass arc


Badass or naughty? 

We have the naughty set-up already.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 13, 2008)

The best part is how Tokine was thinking while bathing.  She's completely distracted, lost in thought.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 16, 2008)

Kekkaishi chinese scan 237


*Spoiler*: __ 



 first half is kids talking. masamori is baaaaaaaaaaaack. some phone talk between kagemiya and masa.


----------



## blackprettyboy20 (Nov 16, 2008)

neostar8710 said:


> the story has gotten quite stale ever since the first arc...
> 
> well I got very very VERY excited during the ougi vs yoshimori's brother fight...
> 
> ...



really?

how can you call this manga stale?


----------



## Wesley (Nov 17, 2008)

Gen was a good character, but the manga has dozens of those.  If you enjoyed the monster of the week antics at Kasamori, that's fine, but the manga has expanded beyond that and developing a more grown up world for Yoshimori to develope and become a man in.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2008)

Gen was a great character but his death was needed for Yoshi to get his priorities right.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 17, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Gen was a great character but his death was needed for Yoshi to get his priorities right.



Really?  Are you sure?  I know Yoshimori vowed to hunt Kagoro down, but it didn't really change his mindset.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 21, 2008)

Kekkaishi chinese scan 238


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 28, 2008)

Kekkaishi chinese scan 239

godddd, no activity at all


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 29, 2008)

137 been around for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 29, 2008)

> 137 been around for a couple of weeks now.


huh? 137 has been around since august. anyways there won't be any new chapters for a while so you can say that this manga is almost dead


----------



## El Torero (Dec 8, 2008)

I´ve started reading Kekkaishi for first time 2 days ago and is a very  manga

I´m currently in chapter 86


----------



## Wesley (Dec 8, 2008)

Not everything has to be gar.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 8, 2008)

I always thought the manga was boring,. Or rather it was boring compared to the anime which had a special sort of charm about it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2008)

Manga's great but yeah the anime really brought it alive.


----------



## rhino25 (Dec 11, 2008)

I miss scans for this manga...


----------



## ichi 15 (Dec 12, 2008)

raw 220 to 240


----------



## wertyu07 (Dec 21, 2008)

Not much action but, you gotta love yoshi/tokine moments


----------



## Wesley (Dec 21, 2008)

I want to see that scene animated.


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 22, 2008)

I hope we get a few more chapters in a few hours


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, I wasn't even expecting a Kekkaishi chapter. It's a great manga, I read 200 chapter in a couple of days, it's always a nice surprise to see one chapter up =)
The mangaka really knows how to link one arc into another, you can clearly see the story hooks as they slowly appear, nice.


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2008)

Normally in Shounen mangas, romance is really only a very small aspect if its not non-existent to begin with, but the storyline between Yoshimori and Tokine in Kekkaishi is really refreshing and doesn't detract from Yoshi's epic progression. 

Can't wait to see what's gonna happen next.


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 25, 2008)

Superman said:


> Normally in Shounen mangas, romance is really only a very small aspect if its not non-existent to begin with, but the storyline between Yoshimori and Tokine in Kekkaishi is really refreshing and doesn't detract from Yoshi's epic progression.
> 
> Can't wait to see what's gonna happen next.



I just want to see Yoshi do a spear


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> I just want to see Yoshi "spear" Tokine.



Don't we all. 

J/K


But seriously, I don't think the spear suits his style, and looks better when Tokine does it. He may have a panel or two in the future, when he does it as a last second save-the-day sort of thing, but not a consistant basis.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 25, 2008)

Play to your strengths says I.  Technique, power, it's all the same once you get right down to it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 27, 2008)

bout time, was looking for it.


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 27, 2008)

Any English Manga converted?


----------



## perman07 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmm, wish someone would start translating all the untranslated chapters in bulk. It was awesome when a group suddenly started translating 10-20 chapters a week of Kenichi!


----------



## sicaf (Jan 6, 2009)

Happy new year,

After a long time. Chapter 221 

Here


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 7, 2009)

well, new arc has just started. i read raw chapters but i got no idea what's going on. this arc includes so many weird stuff that my head starts spining whenever i think about it. 
i better wait for scans.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 7, 2009)

i'm guessing that karasumori is nearing it's critical point so a big bang will start soon


----------



## ichi 15 (Jan 7, 2009)

no one want to translate this beautifull manga


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 8, 2009)

thanx man, finally masamori made an appearance.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 8, 2009)

For those who read raw or chinese version, short summary please?


----------



## perman07 (Jan 9, 2009)

Please, can everybody discussing raws do so in spoiler-tags WITH warnings about raw-content? I do not want to disrupt my reading pleasure by knowing everything in advance.


----------



## sicaf (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Chapter 244 raw.

Jump Cover


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 14, 2009)

looks this new dude is dangerous and surprisingly strong. nice job tanabe sensei, keep the tension up


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 22, 2009)

Kekkaishi 245 Raw

awesome chapter, i think the excitement is back


----------



## ichi 15 (Feb 4, 2009)

chapter 222 is out 

while everybody was jizzin with lobbying restrictions


----------



## perman07 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ooh, cool. But the chapters coming out so rarely makes me kind of lose interest. Hope some translators start working hard


----------



## rhino25 (Feb 4, 2009)

OMG! A new chapter?! Joyous occasion! I thought this manga had been switched to monthly.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 4, 2009)

finally some1 revived this thread. 
a new chapter??


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 5, 2009)

Awesome, we waited for it to come out for a  long time now. Yes!


----------



## Jugger (Feb 5, 2009)

rhino25 said:


> OMG! A new chapter?! Joyous occasion! I thought this manga had been switched to monthly.


Translation is montly too bad i hate to wait translation for weekly manga over 3 month


----------



## ichi 15 (Feb 5, 2009)

actually there is some one who decided to translate all the remaining chapters.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 5, 2009)

finally some1 picked it up, recent raw chapters are really awesome, story started to get as exciting as it was before.


----------



## ichi 15 (Feb 6, 2009)

chapter 223 translation


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2009)

Still on 222 yet, great chapter. Why can't the scan be a little faster? Anyway Souji guy looks intriguing


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 9, 2009)

new guy seems like a new gen except he's not a half ayakashi


----------



## El Torero (Feb 10, 2009)

Last chapters spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, there is one guy who´s killing all the members of Council of 12 (he has killed Okumi, Ougi, and the man with the fox mask) and breaking their badges, and the other members are suspicting of Masamori, am I right? Well, AT LEAST, we´re knowing other members of the Council who aren´t Okumi and Ougi. Well, the Fox Mask lasted only 1 chapter lol. And the hot chick showed her badge, maybe she´ll be the next victim


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 10, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Last chapters spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 it's okuni, not okumi. i think the dude who's been killing urakai members is a wind user ( from ougi clan(at least looks like so, can be wrong)). it's really getting very exciting. finally power houses are on the move, enough with child fights. i got a lil bit disappointed when i saw okuni got killed. i woudnt mind to see her full power. fox dude was kinda cool and gave a very strong man impression. we didnt even get to see his face or what kind of power user he was. tanabe saving his "power ideas" for new characters.
on another note, the new kid, who appeared on the street, where he comes from had kekkaishi prisoner, which give birth to an idea that there're more kekkaishi clans somewhere and sumimura/yukimura's are not the only ones. 
this manga is really tremendous, so many possible ways to make it even bigger


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 10, 2009)

Kekkaishi Raw 246

Kekkaishi Raw 247


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2009)

Were still stuck on the intro to Souji, hopefully scans will be alittle quicker now.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 10, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> Kekkaishi Raw 246
> 
> Kekkaishi Raw 247



A Nice Short SUmmary would be good.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 12, 2009)

Kekkaishi 224 scan by mee-to-ichi 
i have to wait for online viewing, all the file sharing servers are blocked, i got no access


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 12, 2009)

he is one impressive fighter, but not as impressive as our yoshi. he is extremely fast, and next few chaps will be entertaining us.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2009)

Ah great chapter, if of questionable quality, can't wait to see Souji fight, he seems like an intersting character. I hope he changes his attitude tho, the whole Kekkashi slave thing is a bit weird, btw is he the new Gen by any chance?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm glad we got a few chapters.  Does this mean we'll have to wait months for another release?


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 14, 2009)

i think somebody will keep making chapters until we are closer to the latest raws


----------



## Aeon (Feb 15, 2009)

I just caught up with the series. Now the wait begins for new chapters to appear...


----------



## sicaf (Feb 19, 2009)

Chapter 226:
Ultimate Legend Leonel Benjamin Agüero is born


----------



## perman07 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm, I don't have a clue about what's going on in the last panels. I know one thing though. Tokine's Kekkai-usage was way cooler than Yoshimori's usage in this chapter.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 19, 2009)

It's nice how a few chapters have appeared in such a short time.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 20, 2009)

finally, we'll get to know lil bit more about karasumori. 
hiura's huge glow sword was impressive, i had forgotten that he could draw out such huge sword.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 20, 2009)

I think a little perspective would be nice.  What was the plot supposed to be again?


----------



## perman07 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I think a little perspective would be nice.  What was the plot supposed to be again?


Huh? Do you mean overall or just this arc? Cause it's kind of hard to say what's what in an uncompleted arc where lots of things still are mysteries.

But this seems to be all in relation to all that/those prophecy/prophecies (don't quite remember) where something terrible was going to happen to Karasumori.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _lil spoiler_ 



 if not mistaken, those black bithez are gonna flee/survive and more new characters will appear



let's just wait to find out what was the point of this arc.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _249_ 



omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg the dude that has been killing urakai members lately just appeared in karasumori in front of yoshi and the gangm


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 20, 2009)

Christ, Yoshimori can be a dick. Now it's turned into some kind of ridiculous man-off between him and Hiura. He's like "yeah yeah Hiura still think I'm weak cuz I'm the strongest mofo around, yeah" and then Hiura slices the Ayakashi in half.

Haha, his face. Hiura's pretty subservient and contrite but the badass lurks beneath the surface :3


----------



## Majeh (Feb 24, 2009)

Chapter 227 out by FH


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 25, 2009)

great chapter, really intense (at least for me). hiura is really amazing, especially his speed. if yoshi had that speed too.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 25, 2009)

you know, i was wondering if hiura is a blonde or not. it just started to bug me for some reason. in some pages his hair is as light as that other unimportant guy who wet his pants by just one look


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 25, 2009)

hope he's not, not another blonde character.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 25, 2009)

he shud have pink hair then  would be an interesting change.


----------



## sicaf (Feb 25, 2009)

hi ,

chapter 250 raw
And here a translation in english


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2009)

Strange, the last chapter pointed towards something happening to Tokine but then nothing happened and who's scream did Yoshimori hear? Anyway Hiura is fucking fast and fairly badass, he's intriguing, as shonen's go I predict he's a pawn but will turn good eventually?


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 26, 2009)

omg, yoshi couldnt be cooler than this. i guess his clumsy days are over and gets to the business immidiately.


----------



## Proman (Feb 28, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Strange, the last chapter pointed towards something happening to Tokine but then nothing happened and who's scream did Yoshimori hear? Anyway Hiura is fucking fast and fairly badass, he's intriguing, as shonen's go I predict he's a pawn but will turn good eventually?



I think that it might have something to do with the people that were like we need a stronger Kekkaishi.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 1, 2009)

> Strange, the last chapter pointed towards something happening to Tokine but then nothing happened and who's scream did Yoshimori hear? Anyway Hiura is fucking fast and fairly badass, he's intriguing, as shonen's go I predict he's a pawn but will turn good eventually?


yoshimori heard karasumori screaming and hiura is a good guy but he is probably involved with the bad guys in some indirect way like being the brother of the big bad or something


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 1, 2009)

For those who read RAW and Chinese, what happen to Karasumori later?

Spoil me !


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 2, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> For those who read RAW and Chinese, what happen to Karasumori later?
> 
> Spoil me !


 


*Spoiler*: _u will get spoiled_ 



 if remember correctly, some kids arrive from yagyou and try to extract that black circle from the karasumori (the one that got put by those 2 black cloth women). afterwards karasumori goes berserk as wel as ayakasi hybrids (kagemiya, wing guy etc.). this time kekks and hiura (new guy) tries to get them under control. now, kagemiya somehow keeps himself under control but pointy ear dude transforms and goes berserk. he bites some1 in the neck (like a vampire) and flies away, but not far. with the combination of speed and kekkai, they get them under control.
that's it for this arc i guess, i hope this was good summary.
another spoiler. next masamori appears and believe me really cool stuff are coming up


----------



## Death (Mar 2, 2009)

Yoshi is pure awesome now.  Karasumori choosing him to be the unofficial official protector is nice.  I only say that cause he is the legit heir to it, but he is also the only one to get a power boost and can hear when it cries out.  I love this series.


----------



## sicaf (Mar 4, 2009)

chapter 251 raw:

Volume 2


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 4, 2009)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, sweeeeet.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 4, 2009)

251 raw!


----------



## perman07 (Mar 4, 2009)

Why are you excited about the raws? Do you read japanese or are you just looking at the pictures?


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 5, 2009)

myself, just looking at the pictures. but u can easily get the general picture.


----------



## El Torero (Mar 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hell yeah, more people of the Council of 12!


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 5, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah, more people of the Council of 12!


 

*Spoiler*: __ 



finally man, finally tanabe revealed some of the urakai members. i have always had interest in that long blond hair dude, who's calm all the time. from their face expression i guess something exciting is gonna happen


----------



## Natsumeh (Mar 7, 2009)

I totally hated it when Gen died. So I stopped reading. But yeah. Its good.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 10, 2009)

well, all talk but a bit interesting. yoshi's flick pose was priceless, i laughed my ass off.


----------



## sicaf (Mar 11, 2009)

chapter 229:

chapter 252 raw:


an other wonderfull site:
STOCK


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 11, 2009)

sank you man. 229 was meh, xcept last page. there're indeed more kekkaishi clans than current 2 ones that we know. i wonder what land do they belong to.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 11, 2009)

i'm thinking that the new kekkaishi are from the clan/family/whatever the founder was before making his own style.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2009)

Last page was interesting, but didn't the Urakai send Hiura? So the Urakai are linked with the hunting?


----------



## El Torero (Mar 11, 2009)

252 Raw is online in Mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 




-More Masamori awesomeness.
-I wonder what was all the talk between Masamori and the Leader of the Council of 12. It reminded me to Light vs L for some reason.
-Masamori has a underling which transforms in a black wolf.
-I´m still questioning myself wtf is that two tailed cat which is with Yoshimori since chapter 435.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

This is one of the best ongoing current shounen. It needs more attention.


----------



## Jugger (Mar 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> This is one of the best ongoing current shounen. It needs more attention.



Yeah and it got to be good it?s being translated in finnish


----------



## MethoDX (Mar 12, 2009)

229 was actually pretty good. I enjoyed it.

As a side note though, it had to be the worst grammar I've seen from a scan in a long time. Did no one proof read it? 

Doesn't matter, still much love for Franky.


----------



## sicaf (Mar 18, 2009)

chapter 253 raw:
Link removed


----------



## sicaf (Mar 18, 2009)

chapter 230:


i like wednesday


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 19, 2009)

i almost forgot about ougi and his little brother. well it seems that masamori is still trying to decide if he is going to fight/oppose yoshi or help him all the way.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 19, 2009)

Another slow chapter it seems. Hopefully things pick up.


----------



## sicaf (Mar 25, 2009)

chapter 231:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2009)

Let me break this cycle 

Yoshimori needs to figure out a way to break that box and while that means completely clearing his mind, I'm guessing he'll probably pull it off in actual combat rather than through training


----------



## Aeon (Mar 26, 2009)

With this latest chapter, it looks like thing may start picking up after around 3 chapters of mostly talking.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 31, 2009)

chapter 233 is up in manga helpers. it seems that the incantation that the bad guys made is not so easily removed without damaging the land


----------



## Aeon (Mar 31, 2009)

Seems like Karasumori is in pain.


----------



## sicaf (Mar 31, 2009)

chapter 233:


chapter 234:


chapter 235:


yeah


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 1, 2009)

well, i feel like i was disappointed a lil bit. this yoshi vs karasumori talk was weird. and that collar thing didnt make sense to me, was it there all the time and kept karasumori under control or did actually invaders put it there recently. and page 9 in chapter 235 is missing, i think.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 1, 2009)

The invaders put it there as kinda of a claim that it was theres so no one else try to take it


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 1, 2009)

i know invaders put it there, it's just it didnt make sense to me, i guess i'll read it once more to see if i missed something.




sicaf said:


> chapter 233:
> 
> 
> chapter 234:
> ...


 
dude, u post only in this thread?


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 236_ 



From the images we see in Hiura's mind when asked to recall where he has seen the "collar" before, it looks as though the invaders are individuals who go to a variety of different lands and subjugate the sources of power they find for themselves. I will be curious to see what the exact purpose is that they put that stolen energy to.

Also, regarding this chapter, I'm pleased to see Yoshimori maturing rapidly over the past few releases. His immature and overly suspicious (despite the fact that there were some grounds for those suspicions) reaction to Hiura early on seemed like a developmental setback. But, the way he appears to be orchestrating the movements of others and taking an adult interest in Hiura's growth and welfare now almosts remind me of Masamori's guardianship of the Yagyou, which is a good thing. 

I'm curious to see how the series continues to develop Yoshimori's emotional maturity in future chapters, as he masters the device given to him by his grandfather. More than anything, it will be interesting to see whether he is able to gain power from the exercise by learning the skills as they have been established or by reconstructing them in the framework of his own special talents.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 2, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 236_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yoshi did seem to be really awesome this chapter. I like the relationship that him and hiura are developing. Its not friendship, more like a trusted sidekick/subordinate. The "That guy...he'll make it" was a really cool line.

I like how he is becoming more manipulative, but with no ill will behind it. So basically a nicer version of masamori.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 3, 2009)

237 is out as well. i havnt read it myself yet, waiting for online viewing, but i hope this arc is over and there'll be a new beginning.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 3, 2009)

training is going quick with yoshimori and it seems that masamori is still thinking of whether he wants to be the bad guy or not


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 3, 2009)

It is amazing that Yoshimori finished his training within one days.

I wonder, how creative will the next box jutsu look like...


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 3, 2009)

i see it now. next step is gonna take a while, sorry to disappoint y'all.
i think new arc is gonna start and some awesomenesses are waiting for us.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hope you're not referring to raw-spoilers Mat®icha, extremely irritable about that in general..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, now that Yoshimori got that great tip concerning clearing his mind and was able to break the box, I wonder what awaits him in the underground well?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah perm.  i'd be mad too given all the details he just spoiled for us.  Story's ruined.  /thread.  Life is over.  I quit. >.>


----------



## perman07 (Apr 3, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> yeah perm.  i'd be mad too given all the details he just spoiled for us.  Story's ruined.  /thread.  Life is over.  I quit. >.>


Haha, I used the word irritable, don't exaggerate. It isn't unreasonable to want people to use spoiler-tags. Only requires dragging over spoiler area and pushing spoiler button after all.


----------



## Majeh (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive noticed many chapters have been scanned this past week. How close r we to the raws now..?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2009)

Ch.239 has now been scanned.



*Edit:*

The latest raw I see out is ch.249


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2009)

I didn't get what that Ichigou guy was talking about?


----------



## neostar8710 (Apr 5, 2009)

wowwww

I caught up today to the raws (couldn't resist)

wowowwow

The story has definitely gotten awesome again, gotta admit...i was losing faith in this manga after the kokobrou arc, but yeah, it's definitely pure awesomeness.

so much going on!  I can't wait to see where this all leads to!

p.s. I think they will animate Kekkashi again


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 6, 2009)

perm- to your favor, it's not raw spoiler.

*Spoiler*: _now, for really disappointing spoiler_ 



 raw is at 254 and yoshi is still in that well with that two tailed cat. damn, dunno why it's taking this long but they better wrap it up. nevertheless, lots of pure awesome chapters are waiting to be scanned






239 was sort of interesting, i got the impression that hiura is related to these puppets and in fact he's one of them. would be nice to get background info why thse bitchezz want to destroy karasumori.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 6, 2009)

240 is out at franky house, too lasy to post link.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmm, that cat said a lot of probably relevant stuff. Clearing his mind was necessary for being the Karusomori's liaison.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2009)

The travel companion comment has perked my interest 

All in all I hope Yoshi's new feline trainer will have some interesting training sessions for him, because this probably won't last just one chapter. 

And Yoshi's elder brother looks like he's getting himself involved in something that could cause huge waves within the Urakai organization.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 6, 2009)

masamori is definately going to rule urakai and become a semi bad guy. that is where the story will ultimately go but i hope that he isn't the last "bad guy".


----------



## Death (Apr 6, 2009)

I like the cat.  At first I thought he might be Karusomori's avatar for a moment.  Not from this current chapter, but from 339.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 8, 2009)

241 is out at Then Madara tells him that that too was all just a part of his plan to drive him into a corner, or as other translations will say,
awesome chapter.


----------



## Xnr (Apr 8, 2009)

Death said:


> I like the cat.  At first I thought he might be Karusomori's avatar for a moment.  Not from this current chapter, but from *339*.



Say what? I though Kekkaishi is almost fully translated. As I see it has 24 volumes out and FH is translating it atm, so they shouldn't be so far behind.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 241 Spoilers_ 



Anyway, I am starting to doubt Okuni. He/she (I already forgot the gender) might be the one pulling the strings of these Shinyuuchi incidents. Her trying to frame Ougi is probably a plot to take out a strong rival and nothing more.

And the cat is so . I find the parallel between Yoshimori and Hiura in how they need so little to make them happy. Yoshi needs just so little praise to make him even more motivated, although you can argue that is the way for most shounen chars. Hiura, on the other hand, needs a shaa pen .




I am really excited about this manga. It is much more interesting that any other shounen atm and most of the time as well including the 'The Big Three'.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2009)

I know I get extremely happy when someone gets me something simple like a mechanical pencil


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 8, 2009)

And he likes sweets.  This is how slash is born.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 8, 2009)

okuni has always been suspicious but i still think that masamori doesn't care either way and ougi has to be taken out.


----------



## Xnr (Apr 8, 2009)

^
Yeah, but I firstly figured she just seemed mysterious and all that stuff, but now she is a real threat. Moreover, I think she may be the one who pushes Masamori to fight his brother for the title of successor or something like that. Then, at the end, when everything is settle she makes her move and becomes the final villain.


*Spoiler*: _Naruto spoilers for those who do not read the manga_ 



You could see her as something similar to Madara in his role of manipulator.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 8, 2009)

i can't help but think that the electric cat could be the same thing as masamori's shadow fish. that is what comes to my mind every time i see the cat


----------



## Death (Apr 8, 2009)

LooneR said:


> Say what? I though Kekkaishi is almost fully translated. As I see it has 24 volumes out and FH is translating it atm, so they shouldn't be so far behind.
> 
> I am really excited about this manga. It is much more interesting that any other shounen atm and most of the time as well including the 'The Big Three'.



Yes, 339.  You only see the shadow at first and it is basicly spying on him.  That plus the grandfather saying something about both of them may have made an agreement when both awoke.  That's why i said what i did.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _a lil appetizer spoiler for 242 and 243_ 



 i just had alook at those chapters again, masamori finally strikes ougis mantion (i think). and a new character (wind user) shows up in yagyous HQ and i think takes away the survived ougi kid. that new character later on will annihilate few urakai members


----------



## Xnr (Apr 10, 2009)

Chapter 242 DDL Here

 Chapter 242 Online Reading


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Interesting chapter. It seems the conflict within the Urakai will be the biggest up to date and will be really something. I am intrigued by this guy. Was he mentioned before. Is he the eldest of the Ougi's. I seem to have forgotten most of the details waiting for the next chapter of the manga.[spoiler.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 10, 2009)

Is the new guys are the prodigy / True Successor of Ougi Clan or one of the Giant Lump of Meat Ougi?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 12, 2009)

i just had a look at raw 255 and i have to share it

*Spoiler*: __ 



 OMG, all kids are in the school yard, and suddenly three clown like people (also may be ayakashi) appear from the sky and start to show some tricks. a huge ring (majinai) appear above karasumori and whole school building gets elevated into the air, pretty high, and finally those two girls standing on flying carpets appear and with very mean eyes. 

serious stuff is gonna happen, i'm very posotove. i bet yoshimori will use karasumoris power this time and will also control it. interesting thing is that hiura is in there as well. i wonder whose side he will choose. i wont be surprised if he will side with yoshi gang. typical shounen mumbo-jumdo (at least i expect)


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 12, 2009)

> am intrigued by this guy. Was he mentioned before. Is he the eldest of the Ougi's.


he was mentioned before a few chapters ago, he is the youngest son but the succesor of the ougi main family branch and is probably the most powerful aside from the combined ougi brothers.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 16, 2009)

kekkaishi 243-244 is out on Link removed

awesome chapters.


----------



## Death (Apr 16, 2009)

The last two chapters were awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How the fuck did Okuni get killed? 

Tho shit is finally happening.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 one more urakai 12 member is gonna get killed by the same wind user (next leader of ougi). this is madness, urakai members are treated like playing toys. i think next victim is long hair blonde (dunno exactly) guy but i hope he survives


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 16, 2009)

that just shows how a real prodigy fares against organizations made by second rate ability users


----------



## perman07 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm, I should reread this manga.. When there was the long break without translations I started forgetting a lot of details.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 23, 2009)

things are moving faster now. shinigami is kicking ass and proving himself worthy of being beaten by either masamori or yoshi yet i feel that it would be awesome if tokine is the one who takes him down


----------



## ichi 15 (Apr 23, 2009)

247 is out on MH.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




WTF? So the guy who has killed 3 of the 12 members of the Council of Twelve and the one who is fucking Urakai...is Urakai leader? 

And he looks like he has Yoshimori age!


----------



## ichi 15 (Apr 23, 2009)

248-249

-Official Bleach Appreciation Thread-


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 23, 2009)

great releases, it's getting sooo HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.


----------



## Death (Apr 23, 2009)

It's always good to get a few chapters at a time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I want to see Tokine's training now.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 23, 2009)

This series , you are genius and you will own everyone.

so far, all the capabe genius all were around the age with Yoshimori


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, the chapters are being cranked out :S
*
Ch.247-249 (DDL & Online Readers)*

Naruto Chapter 445 Spoiler Thread


----------



## Aeon (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, 5 chapters today. We're almost caught up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2009)

I want to see what Yoshimori's landlord/animal looks like xDD

The cake creature drawing was lol worthy.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 24, 2009)

i wonder how the final form will be. i bet it's going to be a stupid crow or something like that


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 24, 2009)

what the hell man? the founder of urakai is a KID, no wait, he is old but somehow he changed himself to a kid, oh no wait, Jump wants tanabe to draw more stupid looking kids rather grown ups because the manga is only for kids. WTF
i hate it.

anyway, story is getting more interesting. we're almost caught up with raws, raw is at chapter 256.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



At least Yoshimori finally gave up on trying to make Cake-Man his landlord.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 24, 2009)

Cake-man is the awesomest of the group


----------



## Aeon (Apr 24, 2009)

Drawings don't count.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 24, 2009)

Cake-man was so manly, I demand him back 

I still don´t get why the Urakai founder wants to destroy Urakai


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 24, 2009)

Cakeman would've been on par with pwngoat.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah..Yoshimori finally do something cool again.

and I demand Cake-Man as well.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 24, 2009)

Where is that from?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Where is that from?



Since it's Rokudaime, my guess would have to be from *Yes Pretty Cure 5*  

I will say that Yoshimori would probably be proud of such a creation


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 24, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Where is that from?



It is from Pretty Cure GoGo Movie. One of the monster of the week 

but seriously, Yoshimori should just create a landlord that resemble Tokine...and he is the master will educate his "tokine"

Problem solved


----------



## Majeh (Apr 25, 2009)

Dam these releases r very nice. Cant w8 to c what yoshimoris able to do when he completes his training.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, Ch.252 & 253 are out as well


----------



## Thorn (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm diggin' all these new releases.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 25, 2009)

fantastic pace, these guys are awesome. only few more chapters till raws and i really really hope we'll get weekly releases like naruto and others.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 25, 2009)

if the releases are this fast i don't mind if they take 2 or 3 weeks to make them


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 25, 2009)

Cakeman is a guest-star in chapter 253 as well


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2009)

Yoshimori's landlord is close at hand, I want to see it eventually becomes


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 25, 2009)

it's cakeman of course. why would the cat be surprised otherwise?


----------



## El Torero (Apr 25, 2009)

I promise everybody I?ll wear a set of Cake-man if he?s the land lord.

I hope so, Cake-man is too epic and manly, he must appear


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2009)

Nothing like confectionery delights to show off how badass you are


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2009)

Yoshimori has officially become a man.  I mean he's still a little goofy, but he's a fuckup no more.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 25, 2009)

he is madarao's (the gay dog) friend who died while fighting madarao in it's true form. masamori found a way to revive him (well he was a spirit/youkai to begin with) and put him under his service


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2009)

Pretty intense, looks like Hiura and Yoshimori will soon duel it out aswell, I mean how many bloody fights are gonna take place now in karasmori? And I bet Shinigami will switch sides.

And anyone else alittle disappointed that the kid is the final villain?

And I hope cake-chan isn't Yoshimori's landlord because that would be stupid, even for him.


----------



## Xnr (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the answer. I now remember. Have not read the manga before the end of the anime and am aware they differ a little bit for the Zekkai ending the series had.

As for the final villain I am not sure if the kid is the one. I mean he is too shallow for a Kekkaishi baddie of that status. I would rather see a duel b/w the two brothers over the power of Karasumori, because it was said several times that it kept something hidden. Then, Yoshi brings back his aniki from despair/ insanity/ whatever and we have a happy ending or something along those lines.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 26, 2009)

Little sneaky Yoshimori dare to make a promise like that to Hiura because he know he is stronger than Hiura.

Well done, Yoshimori...you actually manage to twist & trick an obedience puppet's thought.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 26, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Little sneaky Yoshimori dare to make a promise like that to Hiura because he know he is stronger than Hiura.


He is?

I dunno if Hiura was really the one who killed Ukina then hes got to be pretty strong


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 26, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> He is?
> 
> I dunno if Hiura was really the one who killed Ukina then hes got to be pretty strong



You know, in their first encounter, Hiura is at the mercy of Yoshimori's zekkai....and now he can enter Musou state at will..I dont think Hiura can beat him any longer.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 26, 2009)

i'm positive that yoshi will deside on final shape of landlord at the upcoming karasumori assault.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 26, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i'm positive that yoshi will deside on final shape of landlord at the upcoming karasumori assault.



was it that cat talk to yoshi granpa that yoshi landlord i going to be karasumori


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 26, 2009)

Jugger said:


> was it that cat talk to yoshi granpa that yoshi landlord i going to be karasumori


 
dude, i dont understand what you're saying.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 26, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> dude, i dont understand what you're saying.



I thinks he says

that the cat said to grand pa that Karasumori will be yoshimori's landlord


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2009)

Ch.254 out now


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh man, things are going to get heated up. I love how Yellow builds up arcs so well.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 26, 2009)

oh man, so many messed up thouths there. masamori is truly twisted person. i loled at eye dude, crying after his mama
well, hiura got his order about karasumori assault but later on it's gonna get weird (next few chapters will reveal it).
the long waited time has come.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 26, 2009)

Everything got heated up and it seem there are quite a lot of forces have their different goal for Karasumori.

I wonder, is the Urakai Leader have the same league with the other 2 girls? somehow I forgot either they have the connection or not.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2009)

The leader knows the founder and was obviously mad, I wonder if they duel it out aswell? So the arc is finally coming togehter with so many fights already being set up. And Hiura is strange, I can't figure out his intentions at all.

@Mat®icha: How far ahead are the raws?


----------



## Jugger (Apr 26, 2009)

257 was latest raw we will catch raw soon


----------



## Aeon (Apr 26, 2009)

Things are about to get crazy.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 27, 2009)

I am happy that FH and other scan team deliver it fast.


----------



## Howdy (Apr 28, 2009)

Here's a question:

Have we seen any personal landlords besides Kurohime so far?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 28, 2009)

Nothing official but Yoshimaru has ideas


Thats it i think


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2009)

lol, that was one heck of a magic show those characters put on


----------



## ichi 15 (May 4, 2009)

256 is out

awkan


----------



## blazingshadow (May 4, 2009)

shit is about to hit the fan


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2009)

^Best speed translation ever!!!


----------



## Jicksy (May 4, 2009)

if were lucky, another chap will be out tommoro... 258 shud be latest raw


----------



## Mat?icha (May 5, 2009)

i dont think 258 is out yet.
256 is really a piece of shit. i was mad when i read raw and i am mad again after reading 256 scan. a protector can not be this lame, ok, you first show me what you are gonna do to karasumori, after that i'll bust my ass off to get it back from you. lame.


----------



## ichi 15 (May 5, 2009)

258 was out since saturday

Link removed


----------



## Mat?icha (May 5, 2009)

thanx man, i had no idea.


----------



## yo586 (May 5, 2009)

I do not dig this seal stuff, it bores me and quite frankly I have no f'in clue what is going on right now.

As far as I'm concerned, all is stalling until Yoshi unleashes his newfound awesomeness on these guys.


----------



## Aeon (May 14, 2009)

It's not like we're far behind the RAWs anymore. The latest chapter is 259 and it still is dealing with this seal stuff that's going on.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just looked over the RAW and was that our first glimpse of Yoshimori's landlord?


----------



## Mat?icha (May 14, 2009)

Aeon said:


> It's not like we're far behind the RAWs anymore. The latest chapter is 259 and it still is dealing with this seal stuff that's going on.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
dude, where from do you get latest raw? the web-sites i usually read from dont have it.


----------



## Aeon (May 14, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> dude, where from do you get latest raw? the web-sites i usually read from dont have it.



Here you go...

Wall Street Journal


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 14, 2009)

I agree with the sentiments of not being interested in all this seal stuff.


----------



## Aeon (May 14, 2009)

I'm pretty lost myself and I don't particularly like the female antagonists either. :S


----------



## Mat?icha (May 15, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Here you go...
> 
> cannon


 

what the HELLL
i check that shit hole everyday, how come i missed it?
anyway, very boring chapter to me.


----------



## Aeon (May 15, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> what the HELLL
> i check that shit hole everyday, how come i missed it?
> anyway, very boring chapter to me.



Yeah, things are feeling too dragged out.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 24, 2009)

257 was just downright boring. Not liking the fight at all, think I'll take a break from this until it's done.

I'll admit the Masamori bits were interesting, but it's very likely it just trickles down to the antagonist woman being super strong.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 25, 2009)

Yoshimori should just say, screw the rule I going to Zekkai everything else ! RAWWWRRR!

Seriously, the pacing is terrible...for this arc.


----------



## Aeon (May 25, 2009)

Man, that's like 5 or 6 chapters in a row where it feels like no real progress has been made.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2009)

Ch.258 scantlated by FH.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 31, 2009)

So how's the manga been lately? I'm behind like 20 or so chapters I think.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 1, 2009)

Might have been boring lately, but I think things are picking up in 258. It feels like it's time for Yoshimori to do some ownage soon, can't wait for it.


----------



## Majeh (Jun 1, 2009)

Yoshimori is looking very intimidated. Im Hoping that look that hes giving Hiura is going to remind him of what hes supposed to be thinking about.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 1, 2009)

dunno why but i dont enjoy this arc even a bit, very boring for me, especially that majinai kid of yagyou is really boring. even action bits dont tick anything on me. anyway, ....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2009)

Ch.259 is now out


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 1, 2009)

What the matter with yoshi?! 

He was all badass lately and now he is acting like a coward.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2009)

He's not scared.  It's just too much stress to blank out.  That's why he looked to Gen and kept asking how do you fight while blanking.

Also the lack of discussion here is atrocious.  The manga is high tension and there are loads of things to analyze.  I thought the majinai was an illusion around issue 257.  Reinforced by the black flame not affecting her.  Hows and ever it appears to have successfully been cast.  Back to it being fake, to make such an illusion is impressive.  Could they be after a different target?


----------



## neostar8710 (Jun 1, 2009)

Even though a lot of people may find the current events boring, I thought the ongoing arc as a whole has been incredible.  I found the story to be a bit full and random after Yoshi defeated Kukobrou, but ever since Hiura joined Yoshi, the story felt more coherent and mysterious.

The current fight is kind of dull though...

Question:  Is the wing dude the leader of the Urakai or someone else?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 1, 2009)

neostar8710 said:


> Question:  Is the wing dude the leader of the Urakai or someone else?



Nah, he's like Ichigou and Hiura. They're like emotionless dolls that were created for whatever purpose that hasn't been completely explained yet.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 2, 2009)

too much majinai exposure, enough of this already. we want yoshi landlord. and what is that with masamori and blond dude hitting around the bush for eternity? just get to the point tanabe, damn. there could be some unknown reasons for the current quality of the arc but for the time being it sucks big time.
259 was very boring as well.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 2, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> too much majinai exposure, enough of this already. we want yoshi landlord. and what is that with masamori and blond dude hitting around the bush for eternity? just get to the point tanabe, damn. there could be some unknown reasons for the current quality of the arc but for the time being it sucks big time.
> 259 was very boring as well.




*Spoiler*: __ 



And unfortunately it's still pretty much the same from what I saw in the RAW of 262. We still have a back and forth between what's going on at Karasumori and Masamori's talk with the Urakai guy.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 2, 2009)

Aeon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And unfortunately it's still pretty much the same from what I saw in the RAW of 262. We still have a back and forth between what's going on at Karasumori and Masamori's talk with the Urakai guy.


 i know man, i know. i hope 263 show some development.


----------



## adil (Jun 2, 2009)

hey people, i was a kekkaishi anime only person, since it ended i kinda got mad, but it turns out the manga is awesome anyway... but i'm only upto like chapter 189.. how often does a new chapter get released?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 3, 2009)

it's a weekly (shounen???) manga, raw is at chapter 262 ans scan is 259, so we are almost caught up with raws. 

keep reading it gets more and more awesome.



260 is up on fail thread


----------



## Aeon (Jun 3, 2009)

adil said:


> hey people, i was a kekkaishi anime only person, since it ended i kinda got mad, but it turns out the manga is awesome anyway... but i'm only upto like chapter 189.. how often does a new chapter get released?



Heh, you're lucky you're reading now. Just 4 months ago when I started reading we were like 30 chapters behind the RAWs with new chapters being translated like once a month. I like to tease my friend that the reason releases sped up was because I started reading it.


----------



## adil (Jun 3, 2009)

oh good, so teh scans are getting closer to the raw..coz i remember when kekkaishi was still airing the anime, there were hardly any scans at all.. I don't think i'm gonna try and get to 260 since ilike to read a couple of chapters at a time... and i dont wanna be waiting weeks for the latest chapters, like with naruto


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 3, 2009)

The pacing the getting ridiculous.

I wonder, when is Yoshimori's mom will show up? She look pretty evil to me.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jun 3, 2009)

the villain with wings is so random...did they show him before?


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 4, 2009)

> I wonder, when is Yoshimori's mom will show up? She look pretty evil to me.


she is not evil, she is more or less what yoshimori would have become if he weren't such a cake otaku


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 4, 2009)

i dont think they will be able to hunt karasumori, at least that's what i expect. it's just this time the scale of drama is bigger, no big deal. maybe this time we will be able to see old farts' landlords and their full power. it's lame that tanabe never has shown them. also, seeing the power level of yoshi and tokine, i expect old farts to have tremendeous power, not even comparable to current kids. 
anyway, i was bored, at work, after lunch, wanted to rant lil bit


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 4, 2009)

tokine isn't really all that powerful and the manga has already stated that yoshimori is already stronger than his grandpa and tokine's grandma. if anything this might be the last time they will be able to 1 up yoshimori with their guardians/landlords/whatever those things are


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 4, 2009)

i dont recall yoshi being stated to be stronger than grandpa/ma. link???


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 4, 2009)

it was at the very early chapters so i don't remember. about tokine's grandma it's just me gauging her ability to hold the butterflies when yoshimori pumped pure power into the kekkai. i think there was also some mention about her almost reaching her limits while yoshi has just said a few chapters ago he hasn't hit his limit yet. you can say tokine's grandma = current yoshimori using musou


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 4, 2009)

i'll check that later, but i think it was yokike (tokine's granma??) who created that 4 corner kekkai and mostly controlling it. i'am sure yoshi got raw power and eventually he will surpess every singe kekkaishi (that's actually cliche shounen standard), but i dont think he is nearly as strong as old farts, not even close.


----------



## Majeh (Jun 4, 2009)

I think raw power wise he has tenfold over the old farts, but because he cant control it to the full extent he looks weaker, and the techniques he can use are less and a bit simpler. This is whats making him look weaker IMO.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 4, 2009)

Majeh said:


> I think raw power wise he has tenfold over the old farts, but because he cant control it to the full extent he looks weaker, and the techniques he can use are less and a bit simpler. This is whats making him look weaker IMO.


 
exactly, raw doesnt mean stronger. as i said he will surpess every1, but for the moment he cant control his powers and that's what makes him weak.


----------



## Majeh (Jun 4, 2009)

He needs a lanlord and he needs to know how to use that GIANT perfect zekkai he used to kill Kaguro.


----------



## adil (Jun 9, 2009)

oh man the more and more i read, i regret the fact that the anime was cut so short..they should have continued to animate all these chapters... Do you guys reckon there is a chance of that happening


----------



## perman07 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i'll check that later, but i think it was yokike (tokine's granma??) who created that 4 corner kekkai and mostly controlling it. i'am sure yoshi got raw power and eventually he will surpess every singe kekkaishi (that's actually cliche shounen standard), but i dont think he is nearly as strong as old farts, not even close.


It's not a coincidence that we haven't seen a single proper fight with the oldies. I reckon they would kick major ass if they had to. It is possible we will get the chance to see it soon considering that Yoshimori and Toshine seem to be over their heads now.


----------



## Majeh (Jun 10, 2009)

261 is out 
Link removed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2009)

Ch.262 is out as well


----------



## Majeh (Jun 12, 2009)

im very bored, i just wanna see yoshimori release his landlord or atleast do some blank mind ownage.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just looked over the RAW of chapter 264 and at least one interesting thing happens by showing Okuni is still around as what looks like a spirit. Other than that, things are still progressing way too slow for my tastes.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 17, 2009)

Aeon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked over the RAW of chapter 264 and at least one interesting thing happens by showing Okuni is still around as what looks like a spirit. Other than that, things are still progressing way too slow for my tastes.


 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 last bit of the chapter was a lil interesting. i'm kinda glad okuni is alive??? 
did i really enjoy kagemiya wasting half of the chapter?? NO.
masamori is finally fighting, i kinda hope he shows something new, kinda boring to see zekkai all the time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2009)

Ch.263 has been released.


----------



## adil (Jun 28, 2009)

so are the raws racing ahead of the subs now?


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 28, 2009)

^ nah, latest raw is 264 if i remember correctly. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that guy who masamori's gonna take on looks like relation to number san tbh


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 28, 2009)

well, as i was bitching before, i'll keep bitchin' about it. kagemiya just wasted half of the chapter. all we want is to see this asshole's landlord. majinai protector was interesting, i wonder who put it there.
next chapter should be lil more interesting if kagemiya doesnt ruin it for us again.


265 raw is late for some reason.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 29, 2009)

new chapter and no one responds?? 

did u see bird man??


----------



## Aeon (Jun 29, 2009)

I also noticed that the RAW for 265 hadn't appeared. Perhaps there wasn't a chapter this past week?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 29, 2009)

this is ridiculious. tanabe is taking too many breaks.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2009)

The fights okayish but I hope the pace picks up, right now Im abit confused.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, things are feeling way too dragged out. It also doesn't help that the author keeps shifting the story between the events at Karasumori and Masamori's conversation...


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 29, 2009)

thank you very much. at least some people feels the same i do.


----------



## Majeh (Jun 29, 2009)

Read 263 and still no landlord.  I could honestly care less if kagemiya is almost killed and saved by hiura to show a relationship growth.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 29, 2009)

tanabe better give yoshi a bigger powerup than we expect to compensate for this ass long meaningless fight.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow...so it really isn't just me.  Lol


----------



## Jugger (Jun 30, 2009)

Next chapter has color pages i have high hopes that then we will see yoshi landlord


----------



## Aeon (Jun 30, 2009)

I looked over the raw and I couldn't really tell what was happening. I guess I'll have to wait for a translation to better understand it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 6, 2009)

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg :mjfinally man, finally
i have been waiting for this moment


----------



## camus (Jul 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



dam, that cover pic and well the whole chapter overall made Yoshimori look bad ass. That was some Kamina style bad assery . I wonder what his landlord does, seems like he increases the kekkai's strenght or is that just Yoshimori on I don't give a darn uber mode.

sigh... I must say I'm stoked this saga did start kinda slow. Relieved that its starting too look really promising .


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 6, 2009)

reps to everyone, that's how i celebrate it here.


----------



## El Torero (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy god. I wanted Cake-man but HOLY GOD.

SUBBERS, STOP LAZING


----------



## Aeon (Jul 6, 2009)

Finally some progress with Yoshimori.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 6, 2009)

Cake-man would have done some major ass-kicking, but this one look quite good too.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



a morphing lizard. seems kind of ok but i wonder if it can do something else other than just sit on yoshi's shoulder


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 6, 2009)

Omg! Can't wait for trans on this one. That was great. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting shape that landlord has. They seem to get along pretty well, considering I have no idea what was said. Yoshi's kekkai seemed a lot stronger than before too. Sword guy was pretty surprised his weapon broke so easily and the Crow creature was really flailing about trying to escape. Guess those things really do give an enormous increase in strength.


----------



## Death (Jul 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The first thing i thought of when seeing Yoshi's landlord was Beetle Juice.  The striped snake and the sculpture that had the block for a tail or what not fused as one.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 6, 2009)

heh, what's the box?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 6, 2009)

i cant wait to see at least translation, last page left some kind of badass message. i hope tanabe wont take another break, AGAIN. lazy bastard.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 7, 2009)

Uwaaaaahhhh I want the Cake Man.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2009)

Scan for Ch.264 is out


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Scan for Ch.264 is out



You're my hero, thanks


----------



## Sin (Jul 7, 2009)

Great chapter.

Things finally make sense D:


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 7, 2009)

not a bad chapter, but kagemiya part was definitely most boring part.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 13, 2009)

raw 267 is out at mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



yoshi landlord did another form change, which is more badass. yoshi kekkai's the upper part of big majinai. i cant wait for scan


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 14, 2009)

Mat®icha said:


> raw 267 is out at mangahelpers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Holy shit man, I didn't think it would power him up _that_ much. Even Grandma is surprised. I wonder if the landlord gave him the idea or just helped with the boost in power. Great chapter.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 14, 2009)

one thing i'm still pissed about. WHERE THE FUCK ARE OLD FARTS' LANDLORDS? tanabe better come up with a good excuse.


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 14, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> one thing i'm still pissed about. WHERE THE FUCK ARE OLD FARTS' LANDLORDS? tanabe better come up with a good excuse.



Damn good question. Maybe those 'cats' that helped with training were really the old folks landlords? Or maybe only the current Successors can use them. That would add to the mysteriousness that surrounds Masamori too. Like how did he get one if that's the case? I wouldn't put it past him to do something sorta bad to gain power for the greater good...


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 14, 2009)

rhino25 said:


> Damn good question. Maybe those 'cats' that helped with training were really the old folks landlords? Or maybe only the current Successors can use them. That would add to the mysteriousness that surrounds Masamori too. Like how did he get one if that's the case? I wouldn't put it past him to do something sorta bad to gain power for the greater good...


 
those cats are guardians of somethingm i think. i dont believe they're landlords. after what granpa told to yoshi, means that he himself has definitely done it, which means he has a landlord. but we've never seen it. plus. old farts act soooo lame, leaving everything to kids to do. i think these plot holes make Kekkaishi a weak, shallow manga. 
i wonder if there's an official complaints web-site about Kekkaishi for foreigners.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe the landlords put a certain strain on the body and after a certain age it is no longer wise to bring out the landlords....just a theory.

Though Grandpa and Grandma's involvement have been minimal/ support roles rather than anything else throughout the story. If they do anything that completely over shadows the successors it might hurt the plot line.


----------



## adil (Jul 15, 2009)

But old people kick ass in mangas so it'd be nice to see an awesome all out fight from them, which then would probably mean they'd die soon after


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 16, 2009)

Yoshimori kekkai is freaking huge..it like cover everything on the sight and it is more than one...

It is sure fun to see the grandma's reaction on that.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 16, 2009)

adil said:


> But old people kick ass in mangas so it'd be nice to see an awesome all out fight from them, which then would probably mean they'd die soon after


 
definitely agree. tanabe is so much focused on young characters that he has forgotten about oldy people. ehhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Shiraishi (Jul 16, 2009)

One of my favorites. Looking forward to more.


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow talk about a cock tease. Scan for chap 265 was on MH yesterday but they removed it... I knew I should have downloaded when I had the chance.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 17, 2009)

^ ye i made the mistake of not dl it myself


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 18, 2009)

damn, i was lil too late for that too.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 18, 2009)

I was hoping that when they caught up they'd stay caught up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2009)

Scan for ch.265 is back up


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 18, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Scan for ch.265 is back up



thanx for good news/


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2009)

My job's firewall hates franky house.  Eta to (hopeful)mirrorage or online readability is 1 hour and counting.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2009)

Too kind, Kira.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like we learned quite a lot this chapter. The chapter had me confused until the very end.


----------



## yo586 (Jul 18, 2009)

still has me confused due to the poor translation.  anyone care to explain it?  I understand so far as that the brothers are dueling and apparently the good brother turned out to be the one attacking Karasumori


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 18, 2009)

Woo! Good news that the link reappeared. 

Thanx for the link!


----------



## NVZBlity (Jul 19, 2009)

cool design for the landlord. and it seems to be evolving (at least its appearance) by the minute.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, guess they decided to translate the latest chapters since things got more interesting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, didn't expect Yoshimori's Landlord to have such a form or personality but it sure is interesting. Going to be great to see if they continue showing what Yoshi is capable of doing now that he has Shiguma.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 19, 2009)

fantastic release.
amazing chapters. i was dying to read these two chapters. shiguma has a sence of humor and like talking, different from masamori's landlord kurohime. and i loved how shiguma changed his form, it looks sooooo awesome.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, these last two chapters made this manga hella awesome. I've noticed this manga has its ups and downs, but right now, it seems to be in an "up".


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 19, 2009)

Tokine looked so turn on by Yoshimori musou state.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2009)

So, does a landlord reveal a certain aspect about a person? Tokine's line about Yoshimori's landlord being his alter ego is intriguing.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 19, 2009)

his landlord has a pretty interesting personality... tokine said its his alter
ego? that cant be right, although it is a manifestation of oneself i guess. glad yoshi got his cool groove goin on though.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 19, 2009)

i wonder if yoshi's landlord can do all the things masamori's landlord can do. kurohime was able to detect things and whatnot


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 19, 2009)

It's a fucking stand!  It represents how he is in his own head before it gets all fucked up on the way out.  Oh man that was cool.  My OBD wanking hand is twitching.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 19, 2009)

_It seems that that striped creature is not the landlord (according to Tokine at least), but some kind of familiar, perhaps like Masamori's Kurohime_

What do you guys think...about this statement?


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 19, 2009)

I believe that statement to be false. Kurohime is Masamori's landlord. And since when did she say it wasn't a landlord? For all we know she doesn't even HAVE one, so even if she did say that... what does she know?

Yoshi went through that training in the well for a landlord to appear, and it did 2 chapters ago. Until grandma, grandpa, or Masamori says it isn't a landlord then I, for one, am calling it a landlord.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 19, 2009)

masamori barely even knows what a landlord is


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2009)

How could it not be his landlord? He's been training to bring out it out.


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 19, 2009)

The cat says it is a landlord. Maybe Masamori doesn't know what a landlord is, but he has one.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 19, 2009)

that doesn't mean he is going to recognize yoshimori's landlord for what it is or to be a reliable source if he says that it isn't a landlord


----------



## Death (Jul 19, 2009)

It just says he didn't go through the training, but he does have one.


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 19, 2009)

Lol ok good point. I stand corrected. Different people probably call it different names. The cats and the old folks call it "landlord", but since Masamori didn't go through the training he probably has a different title for it. He seems like he's been around the block a few times, so I just figured he would've at least _heard_ what a landlord is.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 19, 2009)

it was very good of shigume to explain that blank state wasnt a powerup but rather to eliminate impurities in power. boy, imagine arguments going on all over the place whether it's a power-up or not.

i recently found out that Tanabe Yellow (kekkaishi mangaka) is a female. i usually dont expect females to write deeper manga stories, no offence ladies


----------



## UrumiGTO (Jul 20, 2009)

omfg female mangaka? didnt expect it ofc


----------



## Jugger (Jul 20, 2009)

I did know it from the begin. Females always makes great shonen manga


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 20, 2009)

Jugger said:


> I did know it from the begin. Females always makes great shonen manga


 
i know one more, d.gray man's mangaka is a female. any1 else that you know? as for d.gray man, let's admit that it's not that deep, story wise. i like and read it btw.


----------



## MagicBreaker (Jul 20, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> it was very good of shigume to explain that blank state wasnt a powerup but rather to eliminate impurities in power. boy, imagine arguments going on all over the place whether it's a power-up or not.
> 
> i recently found out that Tanabe Yellow (kekkaishi mangaka) is a female. i usually dont expect females to write deeper manga stories, no offence ladies



Oh you, there are lot of popular female mangaka in shounen/seinen field than you think. 

Full Metal Alchemist (Hiromu Arakawa)
D.Gray-Man (Katsura Hoshino)
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! (Akira Amano)
Nabari no Ou (Yuuki Kamatani)
Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle (CLAMP)
Kekkaishi (Yellow Tanabe)
Ichigo 100%/Hatsukoi Limited (Mizuki Kawashita)
Hikaru No Go (Hotta Yumi)
Bakuman and Deathnote (Ohba Tsugumi)


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 20, 2009)

apart from 2 i mentioned, i will give credit to FMA and especially to deathnote. the rest look stupid ecchi manga which should be written by females anyway. no arguments

deathnote is a mindblowing manga, i remember i stayed up all night and finished it in one go. very good written.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2009)

MagicBreaker said:


> Oh you, there are lot of popular female mangaka in shounen/seinen field than you think.
> 
> Full Metal Alchemist (Hiromu Arakawa)
> D.Gray-Man (Katsura Hoshino)
> ...


Mmhm.  Is Ohkubo a dude?  I always pictured Ohkubo a femme.  Ah well, just makes SE that much better that I can't tell.


----------



## Sin (Jul 20, 2009)

Shigura is going to do some crazy evil shit pretty soon


----------



## Aeon (Jul 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kekkaishi 268_ 



Looks like the majinai has been destroyed but the school is still floating in the air.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 22, 2009)

wow, i am sooooooooooooooooooo glad that thing is crushed.


----------



## Majeh (Jul 22, 2009)

Read up to 267 and i am thoroughly satisfied with his landlord. That thing is definitely badass.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2009)

New chapter is out. 

Kekkaishi​_268​_[FH].zip


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Aeon (Jul 25, 2009)

It's also up on Manga Fox for those that want to read it online.


----------



## Majeh (Jul 26, 2009)

I wonder what masamori was thinking when he saw yoshimori in that image. Anyways, Yoshimori in the complete blank state is total badass. The way his landlord talks and looks as well as yoshi's confidence with his kekkais is definite win.

-Honestly i really want this to be animated again. These last few chapters with his landlord and shit would be epic animated.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 26, 2009)

I should consider watching the anime myself.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 26, 2009)

Aeon said:


> I should consider watching the anime myself.


 
you should, i totally recommend it. the quality is very good. muuuuuuuuuch better than naruto if you still watch it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 29, 2009)

269 is raw out. 
arrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Naruto Chapter 458 Prediction Thread (there is a chapter this week and next)


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2009)

The anime is pretty good, it starts off alittle slow but overall is very entertining and great animation. Its is as good as the original naruto anime.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Meh, I don't really care for what's going on with Masamori. Get back to Karasumori.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2009)

Scan for ch.269 is out


----------



## adil (Jul 30, 2009)

can someone tell me whether Okuni is male or Female?


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Kira!! 

@adil: Can't remember if it's ever been addressed. For some reason I have always thought 'female'. Wiki says female... but it's Wiki


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah, she is female, she has been addressed as a female many times in manga. well i wouldnt wanna do her, she's got only her eyes shining, the rest is rotten.

269, great chapter, masamori looks like gonna use a different tactic here with yumeji (tsukihisa).


----------



## Aeon (Jul 31, 2009)

Too much running aimlessly for my tastes. 

I do wonder if Masamori is playing coy or is up to something else.


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 31, 2009)

Masamori ALWAYS looks like he is up to something (no good?). Maybe it's just the way he is drawn, but every time I see him I always think "What the heck is he planning now?!" Definitely shady. I wouldn't be surprised if he double crossed that guy after luring him out "to talk".


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2009)

rhino25 said:


> Masamori ALWAYS looks like he is up to something (no good?). Maybe it's just the way he is drawn, but every time I see him I always think "What the heck is he planning now?!" Definitely shady. I wouldn't be surprised if he double crossed that guy after luring him out "to talk".



It's the way his hair is all but slicked back, with a little deceptive curl at the front. That's one the original signs of shadiness. 

Anyways, manga needs more cake baking, YoshiToki moments and white Zekkai badassery.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 4, 2009)

270 is out at mangahelpers. 
masamori=awesomeness


----------



## Aeon (Aug 5, 2009)

I wonder what they were saying to each other.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 5, 2009)

hopefully trans will come out soon.


*Spoiler*: __ 



yumeji has some wicked powers. i guess he was trying to kill masamori. then he would have to answer me


----------



## Majeh (Aug 10, 2009)

I just wanna see some more landlord ownage.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 10, 2009)

Scan is up at One Manga.

Kekkaishi 270


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 10, 2009)

i am pathetic, the chapter has been out for a while and i didnt even realized that i hadnt read the last chapter yet. stupid
anyway, great chapter, masamori hopefull wil put up a great fight against yumeji. yumeji's first attempt didnt work out, let's what else he got under his sleeves.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 10, 2009)

Yumeji thinks he can kill his brother, who, as far as we know, is the very top-tier of this manga.  I expect Masamori to not really fight back, or just get his ass kicked if he does.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 12, 2009)

Kekkaishi 271 RAW


Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Majeh (Aug 12, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> Kekkaishi 271 RAW
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!



Hmmm look at pics and not know what they are saying, or w8 for scan. Such hard decisions.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 12, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Hmmm look at pics and not know what they are saying, or w8 for scan. Such hard decisions.


words are not all you might see in the RAW. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i think yumeji is done for, with just one attack?cant wait for trans.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 12, 2009)

I thought an alliance was formed....


----------



## Aeon (Aug 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now I want to know exactly what he told Masamori to make him react the way he did.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 12, 2009)

kekkaishi trans' are always late, as well as scan. not much we can do about it.


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 12, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i sort of envy you that you can control yourself. i wish i could stop reading manga for just one week it makes it so delicious afterwords



yeah hard sometimes, but it's worth it sometimes!

did it with Hajime no Ippo once because the current chapters then sucked badly (randy boy jr. vs. miyata )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2009)

A scantlation for Ch.271 is out.


----------



## Goodfellow (Aug 16, 2009)

Hell yeah, more Masamori.

Definitively my favorite character


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 18, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Hes always had the power...just didnt know how to control it. His landlord is just helping him. And if you think he is over powered now, i cant w8 to c what hes gonna be like later cause of what his landlord said. REFER TO SIG :amazed



yeah, you are right! i think i should have said it in another way... i don' think he's top tier too, but it's like he's gone from power level 50 to 250 ^_^

still there are people with power level's higher than him


----------



## El Torero (Aug 19, 2009)

I want to know what Okuni is saying to Masamori in last chapter


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 19, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I want to know what Okuni is saying to Masamori in last chapter



what chapter do you mean? 271?

Chapter 271


----------



## Aeon (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't know what's going on anymore.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 19, 2009)

this yumeji just doesnt give up. i wanna believe that he hasnt shown his true strength yet, cause 400 years old dude cant be done by a single blade attack, who also declares that can defeat sousui. masamori should be confused as hell, cant blame him. the kid has been played with a lot by the old farts.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 20, 2009)

Masamori should not trust Yumeji at all.

If he really want to become the leader of Urakai or forming the organization, he should ask his little brother and his mom's help.

At least both of them are more trustful and have more potential a power house than the backstabbing Yumeji.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 20, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Masamori should not trust Yumeji at all.
> 
> If he really want to become the leader of Urakai or forming the organization, he should ask his little brother and his mom's help.
> 
> At least both of them are more trustful and have more potential a power house than the backstabbing Yumeji.


 
you are welcome new kekkaishi fella. i am sure you wont be disappointed as you keep reading.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 20, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> you are welcome new kekkaishi fella. i am sure you wont be disappointed as you keep reading.



What? I am not new for Kekkaishi..I have been posting quite a lot in this thread...


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 20, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> yeah hard sometimes, but it's worth it sometimes!


 
offtopic: just to control myself i desided wait reading op, naruto and bleach until they are all out. now op and naruto is scanned, waiting for bleach to come out. i know it's not too much, but it's a starting point.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 20, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> What? I am not new for Kekkaishi..I have been posting quite a lot in this thread...


  sorry dude, i meant to welcome other dude, Leraine. 
i should be more careful.

duble post, meh.


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 21, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> offtopic: just to control myself i desided wait reading op, naruto and bleach until they are all out. now op and naruto is scanned, waiting for bleach to come out. i know it's not too much, but it's a starting point.



hehe 

i can't stop to watch for OP spoilers atm ;(


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 21, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> hehe
> 
> i can't stop to watch for OP spoilers atm ;(


 if you mean anime, i stopped watchin op anie long time ago, i was soooooo angry with every new episode, to prevent any health issues i just stoped watching it.


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 25, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> if you mean anime, i stopped watchin op anie long time ago, i was soooooo angry with every new episode, to prevent any health issues i just stoped watching it.



i never watched the anime, i meant the manga ;D

need scans ;( btw


----------



## Aeon (Aug 28, 2009)

Scan is up on One Manga.

Kekkaishi 272


*Spoiler*: __ 



Okuni is going to tell Masamori the secret behind Karasumori.


----------



## dragonsun5 (Aug 29, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Scan is up on One Manga.
> 
> Kekkaishi 272
> 
> ...



Hi everyone - I am a huge lurker and have been keeping up with the forum for quite a while and have finally gotten my lazy ass to remember my account on this site.  Anyway I was reading through 273 and I just got the gist of what was going on: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Okuni is talking about what the real power of karasumori is and basically its a human being that is living beneath the school.  生きた I think roughly means living or was living so basically masamori is like there is a living human being waiting beneath the school.  Okuni believes/proves this since  kurokabuto attacked karusumori way back when. Okuni goes onto say that it is waiting for the one person in the whole world who has the power sufficient enough to release it or something to that effect and has been testing the yukimuras and the sumimuras since i think they had something to do with the founder and karasumori.  Then Okuni goes byebye. 




This is just my rough and really bad translation of the big part so I don't know whether I am right or really way way off.   But since I think it was such an awesome chapter and we are being tormented by a slow update I thought I could atleast do some rough translating.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm going to miss Okuni.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 29, 2009)

dragonsun5 said:


> Hi everyone - I am a huge lurker and have been keeping up with the forum for quite a while and have finally gotten my lazy ass to remember my account on this site. Anyway I was reading through 273 and I just got the gist of what was going on:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 

thanx alot new buddy and very welcome.
tell me about being lazy


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 1, 2009)

Kekkaishi 274 RAw
i cant read it, if someone finds online viewing for 274, please post the link.


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 1, 2009)

wow! incredible chapter!

poor Mat®icha


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 1, 2009)

Dofla (raw provider) was kind enough to give me online viewing link. 
enjoyy


ch.56

just click on "next image" button at the bottom of page


*Spoiler*: __ 



 this wind kid is super strong, he destroyed yoshi's kekkai's so easily


----------



## El Torero (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh wait.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Shinigami is back? AWESOME




Damn, before, they put the chapters on Online Viewing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, I guess the mystery of Karasumori's power being revealed  is something you'd want to hold off revealing until the next chapter 

And why am I not shocked that Masamori wouldn't allow himself to fall into such an obvious trap? xD


----------



## dragonsun5 (Sep 8, 2009)

chapter 275 is up...no online viewing though for those who can't dl  sorry. 

Really good though.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Looks like some shit is going to go down with Yoshimori after he saw huira...not good.  The prophecy coming to life? I don't think the shinigami even knew what he was doing or what he is going to unleash.  I also DON'T LIKE the new form of shiguma...so dumb looking.  I liked that he had legs and was more human looking...I hope it goes back to that in the next form..(another form after this hopefully?)


----------



## Aeon (Sep 8, 2009)

I can't believe their letting the gap between scanned and RAW chapters grow again.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 8, 2009)

^ its not that far a gap tho =/

am i the only one whos seeing a masamori v yoshi fight at some point?


----------



## Moon (Sep 8, 2009)

Liking where things are going


----------



## Shade (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome chapter.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 8, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> ^ its not that far a gap tho =/



But they tend to grow quickly...

Anyway, as for the latest chapter. it's great to finally learn more about Karasumori.


----------



## dragonsun5 (Sep 8, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> am i the only one whos seeing a masamori v yoshi fight at some point?



I feel like its going to be more of a masamori trying to save yoshi fight.  Like yoshi will get too in over his head and get consumed by karasumori which at this point I think is more of an evil entity or just raw power that is looking for a host Maybe his partner will help him get out of being used as its an extension of yoshi and not a power of karasumori.  

...I wonder if the founder did or found something that he couldn't control and that's why he begged the God for the land to seal it and keep it hidden or safe.  I want to more know more about the founder.  

Something's rotten in the state of karasumori   (doesn't quite have the ring of "the state of denmark" but w/e )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2009)

I highly doubt Yoshimori will finish off his opponents. That's not usually his style.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 9, 2009)

Holy god.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hiura suffering Gen´s fate?


----------



## dragonsun5 (Sep 9, 2009)

El Torero said:


> Holy god.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



And Yoshi now having the power to go bat shit crazy...yea this should be good...

btw does anyone think they'll bring back the huge zekkai of Yoshi's?


----------



## dragonsun5 (Sep 10, 2009)

So 273 is out - really great quality from FH - worth the wait. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




So I was slightly wrong - yukimuras and sumimuras aren't being tested but are there to protect the "living human" from escaping.  But okuni said that the living person is a spirit resevoir and shares the power - would this mean that yoshimori had the power since he was born? or that he chose him recently and that yoshimori had his own immense amount of power.  That would suck if all of yoshi's power and upgrades came from karasumori.  It also brings up another question about who gets chosen as the legitmate successor? Obviously there is only one girl in the yukimuras so I guess it would default to her but why choose yoshi especially when there is another kid in the family.  And why at birth?  And why not yoshi's mother as she seems pretty powerful in her own right.  This brings up so many more questions rather then answers them  >.< Damn okuni why did you have to go now!!  OH! and I just thought of another one - remember when Yoshi went all huge zekkai during the mudou arc? He was away from karasumori so how was he channeling that power? the Swan duck God thing even said that Yoshi was more power and dangerous then mudou ever would be.  




Great chapter


----------



## rhino25 (Sep 10, 2009)

^agreed!!! can't wait to read that one!


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 10, 2009)

273 is good but the real awesome starts in the latest raw


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 11, 2009)

[60]

Is it just me, or has this manga gotten a million babillion katrillion times better since Yoshimori got all badass?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2009)

That was quick. Scan for ch.275 is out.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2009)

When things get exciting is when chapters are released quicker.


----------



## dragonsun5 (Sep 12, 2009)

It said that it will continue in issue 42-43 - is it going to skip this week? What issue are we on? 

That - was an awesome chapter.  I still stand by though that I hate Shiguma's new form.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2009)

No, it means this upcoming week will be a double issue which means there won't be a chapter the following week.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 12, 2009)

I like how the landlord transformed into parrot-like form. It is actually look cooler than some human or lizard form in my opinion.

It seems that the writer was trying to experimenting a suitable/final landlord designs in every chapters for Yoshimori.


----------



## Mahdi (Sep 12, 2009)

^ I agree I wonder what the final design will look like?


----------



## Proman (Sep 12, 2009)

Yoshimori is finally a beast he's way better here than in the anime


----------



## Wesley (Sep 12, 2009)

Proman said:


> Yoshimori is finally a beast he's way better here than in the anime



Give it time.  His landlord will turn into a delicious cake before you know it.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 12, 2009)

the landlord is now a crow so i think this is the last level. i believe that yoshi was powering up his white zekkai when hiura got sliced like a tomato. if i'm right i wonder if the white zekkai will turn black which would destroy the entire school because of what happened making the prophesy come true


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, I hope that crow/parrot form is the final design of the Yoshimori's landlord.

It is kinda cool that have a parrot/crow sitting on your shoulder for whole time while fighting.


----------



## dragonsun5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't know.  I just don't like the look of it.  I love the wings aspect but the rest of the design just looks so simple and completely non-badass to me.  I loved the version before this with the one leg coming out and with arms. I wonder what will happen if yoshi loses his concentration.  He can only summon shiguma when he is the blank state right? 

I don't think he was gearing up for a white zekkai blazingshadow.  Whenever we've seen that it was always spontaneous burst of energy brought on by desperation - never controlled.  I don't even think he can do it consiously or even knows he does it.  Noone has ever told him that he did it or what the outcome of it was.  I do like the idea though of him going all crazy black zekkai. 

Who also thought yoshi telling off karasumori was just awesome.  Least he kept his promise.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 12, 2009)

he was able to do the triple kekkai trick that only tokine and masamori could do and he didn't train for that. the idea of ultimate musou mode is to bring all his powers to the surface of which includes his white zekkai. he might not be able to remember the previous times he did it but that is probably why he was charging it up in the first place. he was figuring out how to make it right then and there.



> I wonder what will happen if yoshi loses his concentration. He can only summon shiguma when he is the blank state right?


the whole point of his training was so he would not lose musou mode no matter what. shiguma is there to keep him in that state without him concentrating on it.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a little question for you guys. I just reached 184 of this one btw, but from a little bit back, I didn't understand something: Most Badass Main Character What is it that he gives the crow?


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 13, 2009)

adee said:


> I have a little question for you guys. I just reached 184 of this one btw, but from a little bit back, I didn't understand something: chbrevolution What is it that he gives the crow?


 
i think we questioned this too when we saw it, probably there was some side notes but i guess the were cleaned up or something. 

onto 275, OMFG, yoshi just got abother power up and he simply refused karasumoris help, he is like another power reservoir. honestly i liked shiguma's new form, looks so bad ass and i thought it was eagle, maybe it is. 
i wonder if hiura is gonna have gen's fate as well, i kinda like his character. if tanabe kills him it'll be more dramatic, if not it will feel like another shounen cliche.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 13, 2009)

Yellow Tanabe sure don't held back when she killing all the redeemable antagonist huh?


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 13, 2009)

it was a marble like the ones you play with. it's shiny so the crow liked it.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 13, 2009)

honestly, that bird monster was probably the most random/worst character in the series.

so unnecessary


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 14, 2009)

i think the author just wanted evil ayakashi majiri in the story so the bird monster was born


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 14, 2009)

The author was obviously a little pyro and wanted something show it off with.  Realizing the dangers of fire, she madet he char as unlikable as possible


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2009)

Honestly I feel its time for hiura to go, he's been an interesting character but hasn't really added much. Im hoping for an epic fight next, this arcs had good fights but nothing amazing. Hoping for some good moves by Yoshimori.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 17, 2009)

i kind of hope he doesn't die because it'd be such a rehash of what happened with gen...won't feel as dramatic or good =/


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 17, 2009)

hopefully hiura will turn into gen instead of kicking the bucket lol


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 17, 2009)

man i havent read this in a while, can some give me a brief synopsis of whatss happened since the fox was defeated and the castle fell


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Honestly I feel its time for hiura to go, he's been an interesting character but hasn't really added much. Im hoping for an epic fight next, this arcs had good fights but nothing amazing. Hoping for some good moves by Yoshimori.


Now way man! Come on that's just a repeat of what happened with Gen. plus this one's so cool 


In other news, i couldn't manage to find a single Yellow Tanabe picture on google


----------



## Majeh (Sep 17, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> man i havent read this in a while, can some give me a brief synopsis of whatss happened since the fox was defeated and the castle fell



A lot has happened so for the synopsis being brief, probly wouldnt happen.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 17, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> man i havent read this in a while, can some give me a brief synopsis of whatss happened since the fox was defeated and the castle fell



Hime was never defeated.  She actually gave Yoshimori a temporary, Karasumori-styled power up (he's universally loved by Land-owners).


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 17, 2009)

No wonder Masamori was so jealous of Yoshi.  Zekkai owned.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> No wonder Masamori was so jealous of Yoshi.  Zekkai owned.


where did you read?

or are you saying based on spoilers...


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2009)

ah, ok, it didn't dawn on me that you checked raws...


btw, I thought of this while jogging today; easy method to seal karasumori well; take 'im out and make situation that tokine gets hurt and in danger and watch yoshimori go al kinds of batshit


----------



## Wesley (Sep 17, 2009)

adee said:


> ah, ok, it didn't dawn on me that you checked raws...
> 
> 
> btw, I thought of this while jogging today; easy method to seal karasumori well; take 'im out and make situation that tokine gets hurt and in danger and watch yoshimori go al kinds of batshit



I think the discovery that Karasumori is taller than him would be sufficient.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 17, 2009)

Chapter 276

Great chapter with more more badass Yoshi.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 17, 2009)

I want a Kekkaishi part 2


----------



## Xnr (Sep 17, 2009)

I think we are about to see the real plot behind the story after such a long wait. I highly anticipate Karasomori's ulterior design. I bet it's going to play some mind trick on Yoshi.

As for that Ougi guy. He may as well be toast, if he couldn't fly. I think we get a glimpse of Yoshi's all-out burst mode ( lol Digimon reference) and he'll completely wipe the floor with the guy.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 17, 2009)

LooneR said:


> I think we are about to see the real plot behind the story after such a long wait. I highly anticipate Karasomori's ulterior design. I bet it's going to play some mind trick on Yoshi.
> 
> As for that Ougi guy. He may as well be toast, if he couldn't fly. I think we get a glimpse of Yoshi's all-out burst mode ( lol Digimon reference) and he'll completely wipe the floor with the guy.



And then all that would be left is Yoshimori destroying the world.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 17, 2009)

what the fuck, yoshi just gone berserk again. probably we wont see shiguma for a little while. lil hard to predict what's gonna happen next. shinigami dude is in bad luck as of now. i got goose bumps as i kept reading, very excited for the next chapter.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2009)

Wesley said:


> And then all that would be left is Yoshimori destroying the world.


Too reminiscent of that recent Naruto-Pein debate for comfort.
There should have been less of a parallel


----------



## migukuni (Sep 18, 2009)

yoshimori's the highest tier looking right now...

i wanna see what tokine can do when she gets her own land owner


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2009)

migukuni said:


> yoshimori's the highest tier looking right now...
> 
> i wanna see what tokine can do when she gets her own land owner


She can probably provide us with an idea of what Yoshi's mother can do then.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 18, 2009)

i bet she will appear and stabilize karusumori


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 18, 2009)

Tokine will learn teleport.

At this rate, Tokine unable to catch up Yoshimori any longer. The gap is just too wide for her now.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2009)

YOshi > everyone on his side at the same time given proper conditions and he was against them.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2009)

which is weird coz his power really comes forward only when trying to protect them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2009)

Scans for Chapters 276-277 are now out.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 2, 2009)

unexpected turn of events. amazing chapter.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 2, 2009)

that was like a crack binge.......MOOAAAAAAAR!!!


----------



## Leraine (Oct 2, 2009)

On chapter 230. I'll catch up eventually.  :') *sniff

/and it only took me a bit more than a month =D T_____T


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone find yoshi power kinda like Orihime from Bleach. I mean the whole rejecting all events thing.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Anyone find yoshi power kinda like Orihime from Bleach. I mean the whole rejecting all events thing.



It's different than that.  He creates his own little world in which things exist or don't exist as he sees fit.  Basically like a god, although I'm not really sure if can create things within it like they can.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Anyone find yoshi power kinda like Orihime from Bleach. I mean the whole rejecting all events thing.


And?  Kubo merely stated the idea, is it really so wrong for another mangaka to deliver on it.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 2, 2009)

the idea is not kubo's invention in any case. the tsukihime visual novel introduced the concept more than *10 years ago*


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2009)

Reject is just a word.  Just because someone uses it in one context, doesn't mean that it will mean the exact same thing in another.  Let me put this way; if a girl rejects me, hopefully she's not willing me out of existence.

What Yoshimori is doing not particularly haxxed.  It's still the same basic kekkai principal of manipulating space.  The main difference is the degree of power and scale involved, not to mention the degree of manipulation.


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 5, 2009)

the raw for 278 is up....wtf happened??


----------



## rhino25 (Oct 5, 2009)

Lol no idea. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like one of the bad guys (or maybe 2?) somehow "reformed" or were resurrected. I thought that naked guy at the end of the chap was a girl earlier when they were fighting though... weird.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 6, 2009)

guys link please, seems mangahelpers doesnt have it yet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2009)

Scan for ch.278 is out.


----------



## yo586 (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't like how the author is trying to make the Shinimagi a character "trapped by fate."  I thought he was much more intriguing as someone who enjoyed murder.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 14, 2009)

RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
it is out, talk talk talk, seemed interesting to me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2009)

Scan for ch.279 is now out.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 18, 2009)

Nothing much happened on that chapter.

I don't know either Yoshimori is faking his maturity or he indeed grow up a bit.


----------



## Xnr (Oct 18, 2009)

You just know when they talk for such a long time something awesome is about to happen soon . The problem is how soon . I believe we will probably see more of the Ougi family after this recent revelation or maybe Yoshi's mother, but that's wishful thinking.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 19, 2009)

nice chapter, too much info. seems council 12 is going to do some action, cant wait for it. yoshi seemed more mature, finally. and did anyone notice two new characters? - the head of something department? they probably drink milk before going to bed and yet tanabe drew another set of kids. damn it, i bet he was forced by the management AGAIN!!
overall great chapter, promising development is coming up hopefully.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 23, 2009)

280 scan is out at mangahelpers, by binktopia. gracios.

edit: just realised i did triple post, must have hurt people to post here.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 23, 2009)

nah ppl hve things to do like get obsessed with the newest anime and stuff


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 26, 2009)

wasn't there supposed to be another run at the kekkashi anime? Regardless, I still really just can't find it in me to find any interest in masumori's side plot/quest for strength and power.

Although a complicated character he has yet to do anything that has shocked or really impressed me. Granted the first appearance of his zekkai was pretty cool, and I am taking nothing away from his very well polished abilities.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 26, 2009)

^ seems like it. wonder who this time.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 27, 2009)

I still don't understand how this manga gets so little attention.

Maybe i should run some ad time promoting it in all my posts lol


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 28, 2009)

tenten-2-20 said:


> I still don't understand how this manga gets so little attention.
> 
> Maybe i should run some ad time promoting it in all my posts lol


 
i know why it's not very popular. cause there's no stupid love crap going on in this manga. i like how it is more story/mature oriented (even though tanabe is forced to draw almost all characters as a child).


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 28, 2009)

tenten-2-20 said:


> I still don't understand how this manga gets so little attention.
> 
> Maybe i should run some ad time promoting it in all my posts lol



Well, because the main character or the rival use the sword as their main weapon.

Or perhaps, the pacing og this series is kinda slow for their taste...or even better, the main character didn't fight reckless or charge reckless as other main character.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2009)

Scan for ch.281 is now out.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 31, 2009)

Yoshimori back to himself in the last panel


----------



## Majeh (Nov 2, 2009)

Im confused. The cat says he cant go any further but Shiguma says he has a long way too go. I can understand Shiguma because yoshi still loses his emotions, but im still at a loss.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 2, 2009)

cat also says he is going to the next stage, so there's still room for improvement.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2009)

Scam for  is now out.


----------



## Majeh (Nov 7, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Scam for  is now out.



A boring chapter for me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2009)

Once again Yoshimori's passion for baking comes into play. Now I'm hungry


----------



## Jugger (Nov 7, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Once again Yoshimori's passion for baking comes into play. Now I'm hungry



Well its better for you to not read toriko if that cake makes you hungry. Well that chapter really was juts passing by chapter little bit set up for future.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 8, 2009)

i'm just glad this fodder chapters are over (hopefully) and we can move on with the story. 
i personally would like to see more of yoshi training and improvements.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2009)

Scan for  is now out.


----------



## yo586 (Nov 16, 2009)

So seems like we got our two most potent ability users at this point.  The Kekkaishi, who have the ultimate physical hax vs The Psychic, who have the ultimate mental hax.  Throw in a supreme ultimate powerful being with a mean streak and it should be entertaining enough.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 16, 2009)

A build-up chapter /sigh.

and It seems that Yoshimori is going to act like "Naruto" soon.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 17, 2009)

o man, it finally came out. 
great chapter, i liked it a lot. i guess and hope that sousui saw masamori in suigetsu's memories.


----------



## yo586 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I read that author said in an interview Yoshis mom will be making first full appearance in 285.



And now I am really interested to see what translation says.  With this development I am pretty sure the manga is nearing its last arc.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2009)

Scan for  is out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2009)

Nothing much worth reading in this chapter but Yoshi's mom appearing at the end hopefully sets things for the next few chapters.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 2, 2009)

Well that was a surprise at the end.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 2, 2009)

yoshi's mum reappearance is a good thing, probs the most mysterious char in the series so far


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2009)

Scan for  is now out.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 7, 2009)

wow, interesting chapter.
wonder what will happen now


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 7, 2009)

great chapter. finally the deal is gonne get closed, i'm glad this karasumori mistery isnt gonna get dragged. sumiko is working for some1, i guess this is something different from urakai.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 8, 2009)

Sumiko will become the villain for this arc?

I mean, she is just creepy and bad mother.

Even the nanny father also got pissed off with her.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 8, 2009)

she had innocent face when first she met yoshi.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 8, 2009)

Chapter 286

Weird nobody posted that before, it's been out for a while.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 8, 2009)

*read 286*

Oh sh-..I am now excited for this new arc. I wonder what lies inside that and how the lord look like.

Yoshimori's mom indeed a beast.

The only things I don't get it is, why is the "cold" "unease" feeling always associated with kekkaishi? I thought their main source of the power is to protect and make harmony. I hope the writer not going to tell us that the main purpose of kekkai is to distance themselves from anyone instead of protecting.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 8, 2009)

yoshimoris mother seems incredible strong...
didn't masamori fought someone with the ability to store souls? that guy with the "balls"? was a long time ago so i don't remember


----------



## Sin (Dec 10, 2009)

281-286 were awesome.

Yoshi's mom is fuckwin.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow, a castle right in the middle of Karasumori. It's going to be interesting to see what awaits them inside.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 11, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wow, a castle right in the middle of Karasumori. It's going to be interesting to see what awaits them inside.


 
dude, i thought you had good news as usual (link to a scan), this is not funny.

looking foward seeing 287  soon.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 13, 2009)

Chapter 287 finally out!


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 13, 2009)

haha what a chapter.. the stairs scene with yoshimori


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 22, 2009)

Chapter 288


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 22, 2009)

great chapter 
haha the womens bath in the ending was hilarious ^^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2009)

Why didn't Yoshi continue throw the women's bath? After all they're all shikigami's 

And I wonder if that child like personality really Kurasumori?


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome Sauce.
If thats karasumori I hope it nukes something for the hell of it >.>


----------



## Fran (Dec 22, 2009)

What an interesting development. So the MILF has something up her sleeve


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 22, 2009)

MILF lol, is epic


----------



## yo586 (Dec 23, 2009)

Was the dead guy chilling there that had the fire orb the founder?  Loving this manga lately.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 23, 2009)

is it coincidence? another child character who's this strong. hmm, i'll have to live with it. that was smart move by yoshi. sumiko is up to something, i wonder what was that she took from the skeleton.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 26, 2009)

Just realized how much unfinished business there still is in this manga, was starting to think it was wrapping up for a moment but...
The Shisui and our Grim Reaper friend and that whats it face cry baby girl is out there too...
Masamori still has things to do, and Sumiko's motives need to be addressed and Karasumori needs to be relocated...

Hmm maybe another 150/200 chapters left?


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 26, 2009)

kekkaishiverse is very vast, tanabe can throw in any number of lands and characters and extend story line indefinitely.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 31, 2009)

Chapter 289!


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 31, 2009)

I am really digging the pacing.  Yoshi's looking likea  good guy, but still scary in some scenes.  This manga does a really good job of showing the main guy deal with darker things.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2010)

Just for clarification, is that child Chuusinmaru really Karasumori?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 6, 2010)

semms like it. next chapter may clarify this lil bit more. 
i think that's him.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 18, 2010)

maybe karasumori is an old man until he rezzes using his ability which makes him a child again?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i think this is it, karasumori is sealed peacefully. cant wait for the scan. the school collapses btw.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 19, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i think this is it, karasumori is sealed peacefully. cant wait for the scan. the school collapses btw.



That is? don't you think it is a bit way too easy? :amazed


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 19, 2010)

i have no idea buddy, i expected something grander and epic, let's wait for the scan.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 21, 2010)

Chapter 290 lq


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 21, 2010)

yess, the story takes another great step forward. it would be awesome to see yoshi using karasumori's power as his own, like naruto and kyuubi.
i wonder where they are going. i feel excited about it.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 24, 2010)

Time for shit to hit the fan, seriously.
Carrying the equivalent of what a lesser god?
I expect the Shisui (did I spell that right 0_0?) To develop some badass interest...


----------



## Detective (Jan 24, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> yess, the story takes another great step forward. it would be awesome to see yoshi using karasumori's power as his own, like naruto and kyuubi.
> i wonder where they are going. i feel excited about it.



I believe there may be a Time skip coming up soon. It's just the way Sumiko told Yoshimori to say a proper farewell to Tokine. I don't think it's a case where he'll see her again in a couple days, weeks or months. More like a few years minimum.  

What I really hope will happen is that Yoshi is being taken away to train with his mom, and look for a new location for Karasumori at the same time. And like you said, *Mat?icha*, if that involves learning to use Karasumori's power as his own, then that would be amazing.

Plus, I'd like to see a scene where Tokine notices that Yoshimori has gotten taller than her. It would be a nice call back to something she said earlier in the manga.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 24, 2010)

that would be awesome, i didnt think of it this way. yoshi all grown up and strong.


----------



## yo586 (Jan 24, 2010)

Agreed, the manga is well set up for a time skip at this point.  I'd like to see it.

That said, I don't expect it to happen because there is a lot unresolved on the Urakai side of things.  I think we'll just soon get a lot of time focused on that while Yoshi is presumed traveling.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 24, 2010)

imagine yoshi is back, can control karasumori's power and by a chance there's a strong enemy trying to attack him. yoshi kicks his ass easily and we get to see his advertisement.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2010)

I guess Yoshi has to give his good byes for now, but I wonder what's he going to do during that time away?


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 24, 2010)

Is it realy stated that it will be a very long trip?

I mean, why would the author want to do the time skip?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 25, 2010)

the whole time skip theory is made up here, it's not real unless stated by the tanabe sensei. it's just a speculation we are discussing here.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 26, 2010)

RAW291 is out
Link removed

dl-ing now, cant wait for it.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 26, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> RAW291 is out
> Link removed
> 
> dl-ing now, cant wait for it.



uploading is down, fuckin shit host, can someone reupload?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 26, 2010)

tell me about it man, suckers dont work.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks for the mirror
yeah, seems like a timeskip is gonna happen like someone stated before


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 26, 2010)

read the raw and liked it. seems like it's gon be a time break. that bitch shed some tears at last. i wonder what she said. 
damn you sukimo, what a MILF. she is sooooo hottttttt. look at me, drooling over a drawing


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 26, 2010)

Just catched up with the latest chapters, and I find myself surprised that I actually want this manga to go on and on(what annoyed me in Bleach or Naruto). I really do hope that there will be a time skip, it would be nice to see some of the characters more matured and powered up.


----------



## youknowme (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice twist in the last chapter. Seems that wasn't Yoshi's mom after all, and just her shikigami (with only 1/7th of her true power). I'm curious to see where the series is headed now.


----------



## hehey (Jan 31, 2010)

Dam yo, Yoshi's mom but be a monster i that was only 1/7th of her.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 31, 2010)

I wonder how much variant that the author can come up for the box technique.

Anyone care to make some guess?


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 1, 2010)

dammit, still no scan


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 1, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> dammit, still no scan



Calm down...here it is Ch291


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 1, 2010)

thanx, but cant download it at work, only online viewing. still, glad it's out.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a mixed feeling for the next event or arc. Sure it is good to see Yoshimori to grow stronger under his mother guidance and there would be more epic battle will occur..however, how about Tokine? Will she get shafted like other female character in other series and stay in the kitchen and being helpless until Yoshimori come back and tramp her over?

Tokine don't have any reason to train or stay out at the midnight anymore, so she basically can't level up any longer and stuck at her current level while Yoshimori continue gaining experience to level 99.

and it is shame that Tokine didn't offer herself to Yoshimori for one night for a good memory. I would love to see Yoshimori's reaction after he return to his hometown and learned that he have a child already..


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 1, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> I have a mixed feeling for the next event or arc. Sure it is good to see Yoshimori to grow stronger under his mother guidance and there would be more epic battle will occur..however, how about Tokine? Will she get shafted like other female character in other series and stay in the kitchen and being helpless until Yoshimori come back and tramp her over?
> 
> Tokine don't have any reason to train or stay out at the midnight anymore, so she basically can't level up any longer and stuck at her current level while Yoshimori continue gaining experience to level 99.
> 
> *and it is shame that Tokine didn't offer herself to Yoshimori for one night for a good memory.* I would love to see Yoshimori's reaction after he return to his hometown and learned that he have a child already..


 
dude, u made my day. i would rep u again if i could.
in all seriousness, i also wouldnt like to see tokine to stay in the shadows and become like sakura. i bet she will also develop in her area of expertise.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2010)

With this arc officially over and a new saga ready to begin, I could really see a second season being animated with little difficulty.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 1, 2010)

Mat®icha said:


> dude, u made my day. i would rep u again if i could.
> in all seriousness, i also wouldnt like to see tokine to stay in the shadows and *become like sakura*. i bet she will also develop in her area of expertise.



Dude your friggen cold man....wtf did Tokine do to deserve that?

Ideally I hope she does some training of her own, going by the idea that she'll support Yoshi when he comes back.
Maybe Masamori can come and take her, be sick to see her come out with some beast Zekkai.

It seems right now she's the um...wtf was that girl from xman? Kitty, of the manga.
She should learn to phase her hands through living things...

Actually...that should be her new power up.
Phase through virtually anything at will...this wouldn't work on kekkaishi's since they apparently make their own dimensions 0_O.

Be sick to see our little Wind Heir try to slice her and she just phases through it and tries to impale him with some kekkai.
Hell it wouldn't even be a huge leap, just expanding on what shes already doing.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 2, 2010)

new raw looks awesome. i cant wait.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 7, 2010)

CH 292

Enjoy


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 7, 2010)

SWEEEEET..........


----------



## 8 (Feb 7, 2010)

searching for a new manga to read. this one has already 73 pages of discussion. 
should be at least mildly interesting.


----------



## 8 (Feb 7, 2010)

the art style reminds me of nurarihyon no mago. looks very promising so far.
i think i'll marathon this. 

doh.. 5 year time-skip right in the end of the first chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, Yoshi just arrived and he not only has to train, but a potentially new enemy appears?


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 8, 2010)

i knew it was gon be this exciting, now cant wait for 293. been so long since we had ayakashi fights. great stuff.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 8, 2010)

I wonder, how many more stronger guys than Yoshimori are still outside there?


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> I wonder, how many more stronger guys than Yoshimori are still outside there?



Just one. 

And that is the Yoshimori from the future who needs to finish off a fight as quickly as possible before returning just in time to get the cake he was baking for Tokine out of the oven.


----------



## 8 (Feb 9, 2010)

great manga. i'm glad i picked it up. catching up soon.

but damn.. why did gen have to die. just when i started to like him. at that point i thought we had three main characters. so surprising. his awakened form was too awesome..


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 10, 2010)

yea, that was surprising, but unpredictable. too bad he died, but if he hadnt kekkaishi would be another generic shounen.


*Spoiler*: __ 



293 starts with yoshi slaughtering all the fodder ayakashis. he gets careless and got almost stabbed, but her fake mom saves him. he brings out musou and finishes the job. then he kind of uses a jutsu where i think he can dedect his enemies. this extends as far as where two guys were standing, a guy and ayakashi. the ayakashi gets scared by the feeling, i think. some more talk from the guy. he looks like the immortal dude we had few volumes ago.


----------



## 8 (Feb 11, 2010)

finally caught up with this. 

lol @ his mom. can't even be bothered to come over herself, and see her family. instead she just send a shikigami 

suspicious bitch is final villain material 



Mat®icha said:


> yea, that was surprising, but unpredictable. too bad he died, but if he hadnt kekkaishi would be another generic shounen.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


293 spoillers 

anyone know at which day the scans usually come out?


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 11, 2010)

8 said:


> finally caught up with this.
> 
> lol @ his mom. can't even be bothered to come over herself, and see her family. instead she just send a shikigami
> 
> ...


 
no one can tell. it depends on the scanners. now different groups scan this manga but none of them has been consistent.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 12, 2010)

Ch 293 is out.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 12, 2010)

crap, cant download it i'll download it when i get home.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 12, 2010)

this page


----------



## 8 (Feb 12, 2010)

his bro and his mom are so alike. same face and both are shady figures. 


uchihasurvivor said:


> Ch 293 is out.





Mat®icha said:


> this page


aye new chapter.

new sensor jutsu. it seems like his mom wants to improve his skills drastically.
wanted to see more of his landlord. maybe next week.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 12, 2010)

man, this upcoming fight should be awesome. this is what manga was lacking, an ayakashi fight. also, i cant wait to see musou's awesome forms


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 12, 2010)

Am I supposedly to believe that those ayakashi are more stronger than those ayakashi in the school ground?

Yoshimori literally dead for 2 or 3 times in that battle...Even with Musou mode, he  almost got killed.


----------



## 8 (Feb 13, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Am I supposedly to believe that those ayakashi are more stronger than those ayakashi in the school ground?
> 
> Yoshimori literally dead for 2 or 3 times in that battle...Even with Musou mode, he  almost got killed.


thats probably right. when madarao ask if there was something odd about the place, that suspicious woman (forgot her name) had a shady look on her face and didn't answer. i take that as an "ehehe you wouldn't know :]". it seems like there are far more ayakashi, and they are on a much higher level.

i bet she took yoshimori there for solely for training


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 13, 2010)

He nearly died because initially he was being too slack.
Then his weak point (cus he lacks byakuganz) is his back so even with musou if he doesn't know it's coming then...
Musou gets rid of the imperfection in his powers I don't remember it saying he'll have byakuganz.

As such now he can sense mofo's and then with Musou he'll easily catch them all.

What'll annoy me is if theres more people who will just get past his perfect Musou Kekkai.
Better just be wind boy and the other high rankers.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Feb 13, 2010)

well we also have to remember that at the school grounds yoshimori also always had a partner watching his back.  Also I think the author just did a poor job of illustrating exactly how many ayakashi there were. I mean they say there are "so many of them!" but the numbers just didn't look overly impressive.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2010)

Yoshi has his work cut out for him. He's already shown quite a few weak spots when defending the new area. Going to be interesting to see when the real enemies start attacking.


----------



## Mahdi (Feb 13, 2010)

I find it interesting his mothers shikigami is so well made. Im looking forward to seeing her musou in the future.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 13, 2010)

if she has it. she could be like masamori and not have musou but still be badass


----------



## Majeh (Feb 13, 2010)

all i know is that yoshimoris mom's shikigami is only a 7th of her real power and she makes yoshi look like an ant. =\


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 22, 2010)

RAW 295 is out at HNI 885
dl-ing right now, very excited.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 looks like our hera got caught in the guy's door/dimension or did he? obviously he's gonna come out there to surprise even myself. seemt this dude's power is to open gates and send/trap anything he wants insde the doors. anywho, the fight has started and prolly gonna take few chapter until we sii yoshi to show us some bigass jutsu.


----------



## Leraine (Feb 22, 2010)

Majeh said:


> all i know is that yoshimoris mom's shikigami is only a 7th of her real power and she makes yoshi look like an ant. =\



all i know is that for now she doesn't seem too likeable. =\


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 25, 2010)

Argh need a new chapter...


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 26, 2010)

Ch 294
Ch 295

is out!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmmh...interesting method of gaining entrance into the kekkai. Looks like Yoshi fell into the trap. Let's see what Stage 2 entails...


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 26, 2010)

thanx for the link.

here is online read
Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 279 Translated


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 27, 2010)

kumon looks like kyuubi in terms of the perched position >.>
Yoshi looks like Naru jumping into the gate >.>

but w/e....


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope that the "Yoshimori" who enter the door is just his shikigami in order to lure them.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 4, 2010)

Chapter 296 is out!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2010)

Seemed rather anti-climatic but I guess that's somewhat okay given that the opponent wasn't a real enemy.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 4, 2010)

i like the way the story is taking


----------



## neostar8710 (Mar 4, 2010)

i just read 296 and i am dumbfounded.....wow


----------



## yo586 (Mar 4, 2010)

neostar8710 said:


> i just read 296 and i am dumbfounded.....wow



right?  I mean, its a little absurd, hopefully they will explain it well.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 4, 2010)

i would guess that the explanation is due. the founder himself? i would have never guessed.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 5, 2010)

I got trolled by this writer..I am seriously believe that the guy is going to be a villain to be defeated for this arc...


----------



## blueblip (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice touch. Didn't see this coming at all. I'm thinking it will come down something like Yoshimori having to choose between sealing away Karasumori forever, and siding with the kekkaishi side, or choosing to let Karasumori be free, but going against the kekkaishi side, for some reason or the other. It might even put him at odds with Masamori.

MASAMORI FOR FINAL VILLAIN  !!!


----------



## rhino25 (Mar 5, 2010)

lol i didnt see that coming. guess thats why madaro thought the place seemed familiar. that dog is gonna flip out next chap. should be fun.


----------



## yo586 (Mar 5, 2010)

I was under the assumption that the founder was the dead old dude with the hat that was holding the orb in Kekkaishi's mansion.  I'll wait to see how this plays out, but I think that would have been a much cooler option.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 7, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> i would guess that the explanation is due. the founder himself? i would have never guessed.


Yellow definitely pulled a black hood over us!

How the hell is he like Mudou (not aging)?


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 7, 2010)

adee said:


> Yellow definitely pulled a black hood over us!
> 
> How the hell is he like Mudou (not aging)?


 
tell me about it. hopefully this chapter will explain this.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 7, 2010)

Whoa that was kubo level.
"Who said we were guarding Karasumori because the founder was dead?"
"We guard it because he's too lazy to"


----------



## chiveri (Mar 7, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> Whoa that was kubo level.
> "Who said we were guarding Karasumori because the founder was dead?"
> "We guard it because he's too lazy to"



Why? This gives a totaly new side to the plot.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 7, 2010)

maybe the founder is a ghost? dead ppl don't necesarily leave the story forever unless you accept death and have no regrets or are a bad guy.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 14, 2010)

thanx a lot, dl-ing. too bad scan for 297 isnt out yet.

wow, guess who's back? very interesting.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 16, 2010)

Having just finished watching the anime, I wonder if anyone can tell me where to pick up in the manga?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 18, 2010)

kekkaishi 297!!!


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 18, 2010)

never saw this coming O_o


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 18, 2010)

damn shit got real.
Masamori's about to f' himself up to some next levels I feel it....
Why doesn't Tokimori teach some new awesome jutsu theres got to be more....


----------



## 8 (Mar 18, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> never saw this coming O_o


your kidding? nothing surprising this week..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2010)

I have to agree that Yoshi failed big time if the goal was to separate him from the lord. At least now he's going to get some practical training in forming a seal for the lord.

And what's Masamori up to now?


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 18, 2010)

8 said:


> your kidding? nothing surprising this week..



should have said that i read the last few chapters today and i thought that guy outside was an enemy^_^


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 21, 2010)

298 and 299 and we dont have a trans....ugh if this keepz up....


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 24, 2010)

Chapter 298 is out!!


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 24, 2010)

Founders hardcore &...wtf...wtf....WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

*Spoiler*: __ 



MUDOUS ALIVE ARRRGGGHHH THE SECOND COMING!!!!.
So Masamori is stepping into darkness but....how long until Mudou snaps....Be nice to see Masamori stronger than ever taking down Mudou but...even then the Mudou from before was stronger than this one would be >.>.

Also wtf is with rezzing the dead? Seriously they can do that? Then why the hell is GIN STILL DEAD.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 25, 2010)

Quite nice seeing Mudou again.
I wonder why Yoshi isn't using the left hand AND the right hand, double gunning is so Wild West!


----------



## Majeh (Mar 25, 2010)

If he can use his left hand to do shit and it makes it faster, why not do it?


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 26, 2010)

Majeh said:


> If he can use his left hand to do shit and it makes it faster, why not do it?



To improve his right hand.
In addition to that I think it's kind of like a training weight for him.
By using the less dominant hand when he switches to his main hand he is even greater since it would probably take a bit of repetition for the weaker hand to come up to speed.


----------



## yo586 (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh sheet evil Masamori incoming


----------



## Garfield (Mar 27, 2010)

Chapter 44 is out.

TL note 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah so Arashizaki Shrine is going to be the next place of concealment! I look forward to this. And badass dragon is badass. Is that dragon Tokimori's musou creation?


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 27, 2010)

To say Im slightly confused is an understatement.

Tokine going to fight a land god....by herself? Or with Yoshimori?
With Karasumori's power it should be doable right if Yoshi's involved but...shes doing it herself!?.

Also wtf is the founder doing....or is he not the actual founder...confused...

Masamori's part makes the most sense though clearly, it's pretty straight forward.


----------



## yo586 (Mar 27, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> To say Im slightly confused is an understatement.
> 
> Tokine going to fight a land god....by herself? Or with Yoshimori?
> With Karasumori's power it should be doable right if Yoshi's involved but...shes doing it herself!?.
> ...



I think the author meant to imply that Tokine would have to fight the land god while Yoshi had the (presumably more difficult) task of safeguarding and sealing Karasumori.  Thus the mention to them dividing the task the founder failed to complete by himself.

Founder is probably doing as Yoshi's mom is, making preparations.  No one knows what exactly.  But I'd bet whatever it is he's gonna be doing it awesomely.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2010)

It's been awhile since I've seen Tokine, so it's nice that we get to see what she's been up to all this time. It's going to be interesting to see how her abilities evolve.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 1, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> To say Im slightly confused is an understatement.
> 
> Tokine going to fight a land god....by herself? Or with Yoshimori?
> With Karasumori's power it should be doable right if Yoshi's involved but...shes doing it herself!?.
> ...


Maybe it's because more than just the land's lord will be against this and fighting?


----------



## blkdiablo013 (Apr 1, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> It's been awhile since I've seen Tokine, so it's nice that we get to see what she's been up to all this time. It's going to be interesting to see how her abilities evolve.



I agree too.  

I think that Yoshi is great for his powers while Tokine is great for her exceptional control of dimension (i.e she could go through any wall/materials in alternative dimension.

could it be that they are needed to seal Karasumori together?  For example, Yoshi would use his great power to contain Karasumori while Tokine prepares the gateway to alternative dimension.  When they are ready, Yoshi and Tokine could push Karasumori away into alternative dimension to seal it permanently, rather than seal it on Earth?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 2, 2010)

Chapter 300 is out!!


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 2, 2010)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Chapter 300 is out!!



THIS IS SPARTA!!!!


Chapter was awesome, wondering where that wind bastard had gone to.
So we'll get some backstory on Ougi and The Reaper.
Tokimori's probably dead and lives on in spirit only for some kind of love for the lord...thats my assumption.
And white Zekkai's name revealed...shinkai?
Interesting, but it apparently isn't the only advanced tech...so wtf is more kickass than that? Some kind of rope upgrade?

Im assuming now that everything we've seen so far is just a base, and theres an upgrade to it.
So Zekka - Shinkai
Ketsu - Perfect Ketsu triggered by Musou.
Shinigami - ???
Nishin (is that the rope thing) - !!!????
Musou - ?????


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 2, 2010)

great chapter. so many movements at the same time, i like it. about time yoshi had another power-up, needs to be ready for the upcoming happenings.


----------



## rhino25 (Apr 2, 2010)

is there a link to read online yet? cant dload where i am...


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 2, 2010)

The relationship between Tokimori and Karamusori look like father and son..Perhaps there is a twist for that?


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 3, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> The relationship between Tokimori and Karamusori look like father and son..Perhaps there is a twist for that?



Damn you beat me to it.. They way how they are depicted is definetly as a sort of family bond and most likely father and son or siblings.. Wasnt the description of the Lord as someone who simply grew to powerful???!!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 3, 2010)

If _anyone_ reads page 15, it's hard to miss the connection :3
Obviously yoshimori noticed it too.
----

Ah so the white zekkai extended is called Shinkai!


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2010)

Snif snif, poor wind guy is a sacrificial lamb.  Incoming ally@


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Snif snif, poor wind guy is a sacrificial lamb.  Incoming ally@



I believe this was decided from the moment Shichirou came to check in on Yoshimori and Co. after Hiura almost died. 

Another excellent chapter. Unless I am mistaken, Shinkai directly translates to the "Deep Sea".


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2010)

I think shin is this case is true or real.  Like its the REAL zekkai.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I think shin is this case is true or real.  Like its the REAL zekkai.





I need to stop taking things at face value.


... unless the Shinkai version of Zekkai has a literal range that can be proportionally compared to a body of water(not as big as an ocean obviously, but quite a perimeter around the user). Similar to that of the Seikuken/Ryuusei Seikuken technique from HSDK. Anything within the user's range is pretty much obliterated and/or protected depending on Yoshimori's intentions.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 8, 2010)

Chapter 301!!!


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 8, 2010)

great chapter, seems yoshimori is going to be sacrificed!
shinkai, creating worlds, wow


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2010)

Interesting chapter considering Yoshi would need to learn how to use Shinkai. And of course meeting up with Sen to talk to Ougi. Quite an awkward meeting at the end of the chapter


----------



## neostar8710 (Apr 9, 2010)

so the founder is evil???

oh man...craziness


----------



## yo586 (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't think its as simple as the founder is "evil."  It is probably more that once Yoshi uses Shinkai, he can't leave the new world, or something like that.  

Anyways, I like where this is going so far.  I wonder if Yoshi's mom knows he is gonna be sacrificed?  And I'm still hoping Yoshimori learns to teleport and do fun stuff other than just this Shinkai technique.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 11, 2010)

She's been going back and forth with this but it's kinda hard to pinpoint his motivation down


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 17, 2010)

302
Ch.268


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2010)

I love how Yoshi and Co's sense of defeat came as a result of seeing Shichiro spending his free time with two girls.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 19, 2010)

srsly epic chapter 

We get some set up, some lolz, small development that Yoshi is changing...
and a bit of Info on the reapers state of mind.


----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> I love how Yoshi and Co's sense of defeat came as a result of seeing Shichiro spending his free time with two girls.



This is truly the underdog story of a young man growing up in hard times.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 25, 2010)

303 chinese scan

Preview Pic


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 28, 2010)

A-team rescues the day again
chapter 303 scan:
*400 Points*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2010)

Scan for ch.304 is now out.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (May 7, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Scan for ch.304 is now out.



Hi I sent you a pm but probablly since you are busy and/or have too many messages you did not notice.
I will wate for your answer thanks


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 8, 2010)

Bring on 305!!!! Shit is getting interesting!!


----------



## forkandspoon (May 19, 2010)

Is this manga any good? I mean it's 300 some chapters is it good enough for me to spend all that time catching up?


----------



## Mat?icha (May 19, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> Is this manga any good? I mean it's 300 some chapters is it good enough for me to spend all that time catching up?


 

definitely yes, you wont regret it. the storyline is quiet original, good character designs and awesome fights.


----------



## Garfield (May 19, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> Is this manga any good? I mean it's 300 some chapters is it good enough for me to spend all that time catching up?


Yellow Tanabe is quite good, she takes the same old character set and makes an incredible story out of it. It's not complex, but very engaging. And very realistic in many ways, especially the romance parts.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 19, 2010)

Wow..the next chapter would be blast.

Is that small kid, the King?


----------



## forkandspoon (May 19, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> definitely yes, you wont regret it. the storyline is quiet original, good character designs and awesome fights.








Mat?icha said:


> definitely yes, you wont regret it. the storyline is quiet original, good character designs and awesome fights.





I'll have to catch up this weekend then, been reading manga like crazy since I got my ipad lol , two weeks ago I caught up on Hunter x Hunter and reread the big 3 and Kenichi a few weeks before that.


----------



## yo586 (May 20, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Wow..the next chapter would be blast.
> 
> Is that small kid, the King?



He is probably the kings younger brother who was alluded to as having more power several times.  I'm curious as to who the girl is he is with, and what her power she is lending is.


----------



## Majeh (May 26, 2010)

307 out
*SS*

Dam why do cliffhangers where the main character comes in make the main chara seem so badass. =)


----------



## yo586 (May 26, 2010)

Ya this is promising to be the most impressive display by Yoshi yet.  Should be sweet.


----------



## ensoriki (May 26, 2010)

Yoshi KNOWS how to make an entrance.
Shichirou better step aside and let the pro handle this.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2010)

Okay, now that was an awesome and unexpected entrance.


----------



## Wesley (May 26, 2010)

But where is chapter 305?


----------



## Mat?icha (May 27, 2010)

this is rediculious, not again??!! there's not even raw of 305 in the net, i searched many times. i'll try to hold off a bit, hopefully 305 will pop out sometime soon.


----------



## Lork (May 27, 2010)

I cheered when Yoshi appeared...what an entrance!


----------



## Rokudaime (May 27, 2010)

It would be a twist if the next chapter revealed thatYoshimori is under the leader's control


----------



## yo586 (May 27, 2010)

305 also really is more of a set up chapter, but now that its out yall can catch up on the action.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 27, 2010)

305 by ateam
Grab it here.


----------



## Wesley (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the download.


----------



## Garfield (May 28, 2010)

The brothers are evil!


----------



## Majeh (May 30, 2010)

308 is out.
Link removed

Dam good chapter. Yoshi definitely getting greater and greater.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 30, 2010)

Why steal fodder?


----------



## Mat?icha (May 30, 2010)

unexpected ending, i would have never expected this, so he wsa just recruiting some fighters.


----------



## Major_Glory (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone have a scan or a translation at least of c309?


----------



## Kirito (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow. That men floating in the sky part was creepy.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey, if you flip the Wind-Clannapping panel upside down, it looks it's raining men.

Kekkashi is awesome.  It's the only Shounen I know that doesn't ever disappoint.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 18, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Hey, if you flip the Wind-Clannapping panel upside down, it looks it's raining men.
> 
> Kekkashi is awesome. It's the only Shounen I know that doesn't ever disappoint.


 
totally agree, try Psyren too, full time awesomness.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 18, 2010)

Ougi clan is awesome.

Even an old man on wheelchair still can be that badass.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 26, 2010)

chapter 311 is out at manga stream. just awesome, everyone is going all out at full power. shit is hottt.


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 26, 2010)

The commander overpowered?


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jun 26, 2010)

so am I the only one dissapointed and unimpressed by the powers of those council members. I mean I remember that chick talking shit to masamori, but with her powers she couldnt do shit to his zekkai imo & yes the commander is very overpowered, cuz I predict that he's gonna control the kurokabuto's and pretty much stomp everybody in the area.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 27, 2010)

zekkai would be really useful....and kill any allies near him if he used the holy land's power to enlarge it and destroy the others.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> so am I the only one dissapointed and unimpressed by the powers of those council members. I mean I remember that chick talking shit to masamori, but with her powers she couldnt do shit to his zekkai imo & yes the commander is very overpowered, cuz I predict that he's gonna control the kurokabuto's and pretty much stomp everybody in the area.



I'm pretty disappointed myself. The leader of the council got beaten by Zero, a minion 

Though I really hope the commander can't do that, or he'll have become too powerful for the manga. Masamori already seems kind of weak in the face of people like Shichirou.


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 27, 2010)

^ thats why he will probably delve into forbidden techniques


Edit: Zero is pretty damn cool by the way


----------



## yo586 (Jun 28, 2010)

I like how they aren't going to take too long in the destruction of the Urakai, and how most of the corrupt officials really suck.  Didn't want to see several dragged out battles of people I don't care about.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2010)

Finally read through the entire manga. Glad I caught up.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 29, 2010)

just started reading this just got to shishio's flashback


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 30, 2010)

keep reading, it's really an awesome manga, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 30, 2010)

Gen!!!!!!!!! 

Thank god Yoshimori got that Zekkai upgrade and erased Kaguro's sorry ass. Fuck yeah. Ok I'm addicted to this series now


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 1, 2010)

Same thing for me pretty much.

Damn Yoshi'a mom is pretty fucking broken to take on that Dragon so casually


----------



## Wesley (Jul 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The leader didn't even need to kidnap Wind clan for soldiers.  He could have taken the Urakai down at any time.  Alot of people died for no reason.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 2, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Same thing for me pretty much.
> 
> Damn Yoshi'a mom is pretty fucking broken to take on that Dragon so casually



A seventh of her power is still so strong. I wonder if she's as strong or stronger than the commander. /fails at powerscaling in this manga


----------



## Aeon (Jul 2, 2010)

Chapter 312 is out by A-Team.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yoshimori confirmed that the lord is Tokimori's son. Apparently there's more to it as well.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 2, 2010)

Where can I download it?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 2, 2010)

Kekkaishi Ch 311-312

Here's the link to their site. A-Team


----------



## Zaru (Jul 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm surprised he was the only one that got out of there.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2010)

Thats epic "You came out of my balls man"...


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 2, 2010)

is 312 out?

edit: there it is nvm


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 3, 2010)

Zaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In fact, I am more surprised that the commander didn't go after him when he can easily do that.

So the only person who can defeat the commander is Yoshimori after all.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 3, 2010)

If someone were to kill the little girl that's backing him up, the Leader would be alot more managable.  Of course, she might be one of those types that won't die no matter how many times you kill her.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 4, 2010)

Really starting to think that Masamori is going to die...by yoshimori's hands or his mothers.

Masamori seems to be struggling against darkness, but the weakness he feels...will probably consume him.

Urakai being weak makes perfect sense, they're all inferiors to their clan heads in the first place.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2010)

Scan for ch.313 is now available.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 9, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Scan for ch.313 is now available.



Good to know, lol. I had checked last night hoping something was out.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 9, 2010)

Interesting flashback.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 10, 2010)

Good Chapter, Tokimori's a freak >.> If I understand our little baby powerhouse was born with all of a lands power from the start?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 12, 2010)

I like the series, but alot of shit has seemed like filler past chap 150+

Hope it changes


----------



## Perseverance (Jul 12, 2010)

Can i ask when this manga starts getting good... Like around what chapter?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 12, 2010)

Around chapter 48 when Shishio appears


----------



## Perseverance (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok thanks =) On 26 atm.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 12, 2010)

great flashback, still many loose ends, but hopefully mangaka makes them believable.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2010)

314 raw

Just to bring this some life hopefully.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 21, 2010)

still catching up, I'm at the part where Souji joins up


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2010)

Scan for ch.314 is now out.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 22, 2010)

amazing chapter, totally satisfied. man, tanabe sensei pulled this off real good. usually past stories are messed up in most of the mangas, this one is good. anywho, the dude has a huge number of subordinates, i wonder where's most of them now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2010)

What a sad backstory, for all 3 of them. Well, he did get the power he sought for his son, but man, it cost him quite a bit.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 22, 2010)

Kill the little parasite!


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 22, 2010)

makes me wonder if yoshimori's mother is an ayakashi or not. it would be cool to see if masamori or tokine ends up learning how to do that ayakashi control thing like the founder did


----------



## Mahdi (Jul 28, 2010)

^that would be cool. I see he really wasn't playing when he said he made every ayakashi that came close to him a subordinate.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow...Tokimori is indeed evil guy in the past..he have so many ayakashi serving under him...is that giant cat ayakashi was the same one who teach Yoshimori's musou?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 29, 2010)

i think yes, that was him.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 29, 2010)

latest chapter (chinese scans)

Right under Andrew Loomis anatomy books and right above random pictures.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 29, 2010)

Why are the english scans so far behind?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2010)

Ch. 315 is out.



Zaru said:


> Why are the english scans so far behind?



What I can tell from that Chinese site is that we're only 1 chapter behind.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 30, 2010)

crap, i'll have to wait until i get home. thanks though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, at least we found out how Hakubi met it's end.

And if you never felt sorry for Chusinmaru before, this chapter would give you a reason. =/


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 30, 2010)

Good Chapter for sure.
That Lamia/Gorgon, whatever she was, I kinda felt sorry for her, that's a very awkward way to blow up.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 1, 2010)

chinese 316

Ch. 315


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 2, 2010)

Translation:
Chung ching chu chu pang chi wa wa gun shi bum in the butt

ummm


*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont understand a damn thing they said....but I think Yoshi has to kill his mother...or Tokimori's going to absorb her...or shes the reincarnation of Toki's wife...or ugh...chinsuuwhatever must be sealed in her...or...shes in a porno?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2010)

Scan for ch.316 is now out.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, a lot of things have now been explained.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2010)

^The history between both families as well as why Yoshi's mom was always away all these years have finally come to focus.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 10, 2010)

annnnd fuck that dude.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 11, 2010)

Very informative chapter as it seems that this series going to end soon...

Why am I have the feeling that Yoshimori will not seal the "lord" , instead he will save him and make him human.


----------



## yo586 (Aug 11, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Why am I have the feeling that Yoshimori will not seal the "lord" , instead he will save him and make him human.



Ha yeah, and he will jump around and scream "I'm a real boy!"

I'm really pleasantly surprised at the in depth backstory and pacing we've been seeing lately.  I think this is a well planned out and underrated Shonen.  The only hiccup for me was the abrupt and side story like nature the Urakai was handled in  . . . but overall its been excellent lately.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 20, 2010)

Just caught up with this, by far one of favorites currently running today.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2010)

Scan for ch.317 is out now.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow..wow...Now there is a valid reason why Yoshimori going to fight the LEADER and his friends. It is totally perfect set-up for both of the sides to fight each other as final battle. 

Very brilliant writing...IMO


----------



## Bluth (Aug 24, 2010)

Finally got around to reading this.  I'm quite impressed!  When I first saw Kekkaishi I think I was a little put off by what seemed to be a manga that was bit childish with its design of barriers and how it was monster of the week type format.  After I got through the start though, I was quite surprised at the amount of depth that was formed over time, as well as how likable most of the characters were.  Character interactions were surprisingly good as well, I have to say that Yoshimori has developed some intriguing relationships with the various characters.  

It's one of my favorite on-going shonens now.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow it all makes sense now.
She had to get the Urakai taken over in order to make it the stage for an epic battle.
It's gonna be like finding Kagura all over again.
Don't trust Mama at all though >.> I don't understand her motivation. Yoshi doesn't want people to get hurt anymore, but why the hell is she helping?


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 24, 2010)

just looked at the 318 raw and the shit is just hitting up.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 25, 2010)

So was that shikigami mama or real mama?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 25, 2010)

Seemed like the real Sumiko to me


----------



## Aeon (Aug 25, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Seemed like the real Sumiko to me



Yeah, I'm leaning towards that being the real her as well.


----------



## Shidoshi (Aug 26, 2010)

I missed what happened in 315.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2010)

Scan for ch.318 is now out.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 28, 2010)

all 4 options are blocked for me i'll have to wait for online viewing. i dont know how far, but it seems we're getting close to the end, cause all the big shots have been revealed.
i was very disappointed with commander vs urakai fight, tanabe sensei dropped the ball on this fight. those two kuro-things were just for show, sure they will fighting people later but on this fight that old fart was a disappointment. major let down.


----------



## Blade (Aug 28, 2010)

I want to ask, is this series good?

For example, does it have good fights and good plot?


----------



## Koori (Aug 28, 2010)

Blade said:


> I want to ask, is this series good?
> 
> For example, does it have good fights and good plot?



It's a must read


----------



## Bluth (Aug 28, 2010)

Blade said:


> I want to ask, is this series good?
> 
> For example, does it have good fights and good plot?



I was bit skeptical at first, but once you get into about the first 50 chapters, it becomes very very good.  A bit of variety to the fights, some good character development, good character interactions, well conceived story that engages you once it gets going.  A very unexpectedly good shonen.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 28, 2010)

Ummm..Kakeru got mind-controlled instantly? What a letdown..


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmmm...I expected to Kakeru to put up some kind of a fight...rather than this.



Blade said:


> I want to ask, is this series good?
> 
> For example, does it have good fights and good plot?



It takes a while for the series to hit it's stride, but once it does it becomes very good 

It's a definite reccomendation from me.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 29, 2010)

kakeru really disappointd me. what's going on? commander got like everything, the two kuro fighters, kakeru and her strongest spell. kekkai users must come up some real good power ups. masamori is cooking up something again.


----------



## Blade (Aug 29, 2010)

Deva_Emperor said:


> It's a must read





Bluth said:


> I was bit skeptical at first, but once you get into about the first 50 chapters, it becomes very very good.  A bit of variety to the fights, some good character development, good character interactions, well conceived story that engages you once it gets going.  A very unexpectedly good shonen.





Emperor Joker said:


> It takes a while for the series to hit it's stride, but once it does it becomes very good
> 
> It's a definite reccomendation from me.




Thanks for the recommendations fellas.

I'll check it out, possibly one of these days.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2010)

first time posting in here and this is one of favorites Mangas. XD


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Sep 5, 2010)

just tried the link for the 317 and 318 links and got brought to a blank white screen that said You Are Banned....anyone else getting that. Because i honestly wouldn't know of any reason why i would be banned all i do is use the sight via the links for kekkaishi chapters


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 6, 2010)

tenten-2-20 said:


> just tried the link for the 317 and 318 links and got brought to a blank white screen that said You Are Banned....anyone else getting that. Because i honestly wouldn't know of any reason why i would be banned all i do is use the sight via the links for kekkaishi chapters



maybe they banned a certain ip-range from your provider for abusing or something.
shouldn't be permanent


----------



## Frieza (Sep 7, 2010)

Just caught up.. Because of the break in One Piece, but I am absolutely glad I read it. I wonder how Tokine will be able to improve.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2010)

Scan for Ch.319 is now out.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 8, 2010)

Transition chapter. Nothing mind blowing happened but was good none the less.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm still not sure why Masamori was turned away, but that seemed like quite a waste of time.

At least he met Tokimori and moving forward with another plan.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting CH no doubts.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 8, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> I'm still not sure why Masamori was turned away, but that seemed like quite a waste of time.
> 
> At least he met Tokimori and moving forward with another plan.



It may be cliche but I assume the woman will appear later to assist when they actually are attacking.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 8, 2010)

can someone tell me what chapter/chapters the last episode of the anime covered?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2010)

Scan for ch.320 is out now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Scan for ch.320 is out now.


Thanks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2010)

Masmaori certainly isn't the strongest of the remaining heads, so how is he going to be the key in defeating the founder?


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow..wow...The raijin identity caught me off-guard..Who else see that coming...that *SHE* is raijin? I can't recognize her until her tied her hair up up.

And yeah, it seems Masamori that he become weaker and weaker. Why stopping him to improve his strength?

The most importantly, how are they going to stop the LEADER's HAX mind control techniques? It is proven that brute force and strategy don't work against him.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 10, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Masmaori certainly isn't the strongest of the remaining heads, so how is he going to be the key in defeating the founder?





Rokudaime said:


> The most importantly, how are they going to stop the LEADER's HAX mind control techniques? It is proven that brute force and strategy don't work against him.



It seems to be pretty obvious that kekkai techniques are the only real barrier against the mind control worm swarm.  Seems the author is suggesting that this will play in and Masamori will get in close for the ultimate kill.  I'd bet somehow in the middle of Yoshimori doing/prepping his ultimate technique, the leader threatens his safety and Masamori experiences a typical Shonen powerup.

I just hope Yoshimori, Tokine, Yoshi's mom, and the grandparents get a few panels of epic owning before this manga wraps up.  I don't want Yoshi to do nothing but the seal from this point onwards.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2010)

Scan for ch.322 is out now


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Sep 17, 2010)

could anyone PM a DL for 317-322. Anytime i try to read 317 or 318 the link here says banned. And i don't know anymore online sites that host this manga.


----------



## Moon (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is 317-320

Don't know where 321 is, but 322 can be found here.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 17, 2010)

Okay chapter, nice to see some more development between Yoshimori and Tokine.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 17, 2010)

starting to sound like a fanboy, but I think the manga's pacing as it reaches its final arc is great.  This chapter was very well done and I normally hate shonen pairings.  The one between tokine and yoshi is done well and warms me heart


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2010)

Is it weird that I just thought about the advantages of kekkaishi abilities during sexual intercourse?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 18, 2010)

What were your conclusions?


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 18, 2010)

When will us see Yoshimori and Tokine kiss? 

Tokine look hot in this chapter.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 18, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> When will us see Yoshimori and Tokine kiss?
> 
> Tokine look hot in this chapter.



Last chapter is my guess


----------



## Bluth (Sep 19, 2010)

yo586 said:


> starting to sound like a fanboy, but I think the manga's pacing as it reaches its final arc is great.  This chapter was very well done and I normally hate shonen pairings.  The one between tokine and yoshi is done well and warms me heart



It's a very sweet relationship, it's done just enough that it's relevant without it taking away from the main story.  It also helps that neither character is annoying in any way, well in my view anyways.


----------



## Farih (Sep 19, 2010)

Tokine and Yoshimori have the rare appeal of Ed/Winry; it's obvious it'll happen but we're not hit over the head with it and the two characters just have a nice flow.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 20, 2010)

Farih said:


> Tokine and Yoshimori have the rare appeal of Ed/Winry; it's obvious it'll happen but we're not hit over the head with it and the two characters just have a nice flow.


yes, right in the money....


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 21, 2010)

So where did 321 disappear off to?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2010)

More importantly, Yoshi and Tokine should be training together now


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> What were your conclusions?



Kekkai make for great birth control.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2010)

Finally, a scan for ch.321 is out.

Ch.321-322


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 25, 2010)

For those, who like me cannot access that^ page, it's available for online reading at [RAW]Psyren 136


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2010)

I am on 48 chapter. Decent so far. But it seems it will have more potential in the next chapters. I'll keep reading it just to see how it will turn out.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 25, 2010)

I hope yellow tanabe throws some new chick at Yoshimori just to shake up the relationship.
That spirit container chick would do.


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2010)

I am on 140 chapter. It became quite good i can say.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 26, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> I hope yellow tanabe throws some new chick at Yoshimori just to shake up the relationship.
> That spirit container chick would do.



I honestly doubt that's going to happen, as the final arc is almost here as it is, adding in a love triangle this late in the story would be rather inane


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2010)

I am on 220 chapter so far, yeah it is a good series.


----------



## ichi 15 (Sep 28, 2010)

chapter 323 Link removed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2010)

Scan for Ch.323 is now out.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2010)

Seems like things are certainly, picking up. Hopefully we'll see the fruits of Yoshi's training


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2010)

Can't wait to see what the master of Hakuma looks like.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 30, 2010)

Thats exactly what ran through my mind


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2010)

The recent chapters were so "calm", there must be some massive shitstorm coming up soon.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 30, 2010)

There is another live under the Urakai? I am surprised that THE LEADER didn't go for it or mind-controlled it...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 1, 2010)

Its apperantly too powerful for him


----------



## Garfield (Oct 1, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Can't wait to see what the master of Hakuma looks like.


I'm hoping it's a funny little grasshopper


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

324 is out.

Taurus' thread on the Silver Haired Legion (SHL)


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2010)

Aw, older brother feels like just a hired gun?  Angst?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm seriously having doubts on whether Masamori can seal the deal. Something's bound to go wrong


----------



## Legend (Oct 2, 2010)

im afraid he may die, and yoshi may avenge him


----------



## Kikyo (Oct 2, 2010)

I love all the Tokine action. I missed her a lot.

I have a feeling that Masamori may just barely do the deed and die just after resolving his issues of inferiority towards his younger brother. But I'm hoping Tanabe does something different.


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

Next chapter is gonna be interesting.

Let's see what this Mahora can do.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2010)

CH 325 is out and guys Tokine FTW!!!


Chapter 31 has been released.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 11, 2010)

i felt like that wasnt a chapter at all, nothing interesting, too many cliffhangers and an empthy chapter. i am not satisfied.


----------



## yo586 (Oct 11, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> i felt like that wasnt a chapter at all, nothing interesting, too many cliffhangers and an empthy chapter. i am not satisfied.



seconded, there is so much going on right now no need to do a mostly filler chapter.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 11, 2010)

Wait what? The LEADER castle is located in other dimension with the master? Something that I didn't see it coming.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2010)

Thankfully, Tokine is a trustworthy person, otherwise, I wouldn't have given her such detailed direction unless she provided me with the way outside first.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 16, 2010)

So. The masters world, and the masters actual residence are two...seperate worlds?
Dream inside a dream people, welcome to inception .


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey guys, few I love Kekkaishi and i got hooked on it watching the anime.  I noticed the anime has finished up.  Is the manga still going and if so, is there a good website that I can read the manga at.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 17, 2010)

yea, it's ongoing. 
just google it, any manga site has this manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2010)

Scan for ch.326 is now out.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 20, 2010)

FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAAAAAAAAAP
Cool chapter for sure.
Mama Sumimura is back and trippy as ever >.>
Considering how kekkai and even zekkai have been bested and destroyed before, her statement is certainly impressive.


----------



## Legend (Oct 20, 2010)

Their mom always creeps me out >.>

Anyone know where i can read the older chapters?


----------



## Mahdi (Oct 21, 2010)

What the hell kind of powers does the mother have?? Like where has she trained at that theyre not sending yoshimori.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 26, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> What the hell kind of powers does the mother have?? Like where has she trained at that theyre not sending yoshimori.




Plot Twist, She is the creator of marvels Negative Zone


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 27, 2010)

From what I read it sounds to me like she was referring to shinkai rather than kekkai or zekkai. As for Masamori, his conversation with Tokimori makes me think that the founder taught him a new technique or told his some fundamental principal that'll make him stronger.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.327 is out now.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 30, 2010)

thanx alot


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2010)

I know Tokine has been advancing in her training, but given the explanation for Hado, Tokine has certainly leveled up. 

I just wonder if she can hold out until she convinces that lord.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 30, 2010)

this again shows that she's weak emotionally, but she just may pull this off.
coup de'tat looks very interesting, nice twist in the plot.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 3, 2010)

So wait she draws energy from the whole friggen world, like shes intuned with it completely?
She should just kick the guys ass out of there then and tell him to go blow himself.

Get mean Tokine.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 3, 2010)

At least we got the explanation of why she was able to walk through walls.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.328 is out now.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 16, 2010)

thanx man.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks. Nice sig Yamato reminded me I need to get caught up on Adventures.

Still whats the deal with the girls I dont think I understand the "dolls" or Haruka's purpose.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 18, 2010)

I need to catch back up with this.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 29, 2010)

Aw come on Tokine >.>
Wonder what our little ghost boy is going to do with the truth


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice chapters. It seems that the Founder is in a pitch. As for the so-called powerful demon, Kabuto....it got OHKO...basically, the ayakashi become a fodder in the end. 

I wonder how Yoshimori going to fit into this...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Nice chapters. It seems that the Founder is in a pitch. As for the so-called powerful demon, Kabuto....it got OHKO...basically, the ayakashi become a fodder in the end.
> 
> I wonder how Yoshimori going to fit into this...


I am wondering the same.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2010)

At this point, seeing how Yoshimori fits into all this should make this current battle all the more interesting because I'm feeling a bit loss among the current battle taking place.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 7, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Nice chapters. It seems that the Founder is in a pitch. As for the so-called powerful demon, Kabuto....it got OHKO...basically, the ayakashi become a fodder in the end.
> 
> I wonder how Yoshimori going to fit into this...



I wouldn't call Kabuto "fodder" per say.
It's still a threat if the big dog's don't step up to the plate. Since Kidoin uses just a lot of ogres, and if they let something like Kabuto take out essentially their ground troops (the ogres) it's going to be more troublesome for them.
Let the pawns take out the pawns and everythings good but if you've got no pawns well this would be a problem .


I like how she's hiding Yoshimori these past two chapters, it's adding to that suspense.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Dec 8, 2010)

Since, this series is still going on, i take it that the anime is ends in filler?


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 8, 2010)

Hollow Prince said:


> Since, this series is still going on, i take it that the anime is ends in filler?



yup.
Current manga has everyone at war.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 8, 2010)

I wouldn't say it ends in filler but after a major story arc.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Aeon said:


> I wouldn't say it ends in filler but after a major story arc.


Yeah what Aeon said. It didn't end in a filler in fact it was canon until the last 2 minutes of the last episode iirc...


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 14, 2010)

sweet man.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 16, 2010)

so what chapter of the manga does the last episode (52) of the anime cover up to ?


----------



## Aeon (Dec 16, 2010)

gaarasbitch said:


> so what chapter of the manga does the last episode (52) of the anime cover up to ?



I haven't watched the ending of the anime myself but I believe the Kokuboro arc ends around chapter 121.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 17, 2010)

is the raw for chapter 333 out yet ?


----------



## RODtheTV (Dec 26, 2010)

I hate to be this guy, but I am doing it anyway. I took a 3 year or so hiadus of this series, right around the arc where Yoshimori tapped into the soul of the land and saw the true soul of kashimori, which I think loked like a little kid.

Can someone spoiler tag me a slight synopsis of whats been going on, I want to know but can't take reading about 100 or more chapters of it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 27, 2010)

333 Chinese

Ch.5


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 31, 2010)

<3 KY.

About the chapter.
WTF?
Were there actually three brothers or...the amount of "Just as planned" if it really is

*Spoiler*: __ 



yumeji


 is ridiculous.
Deliciously ridiculus.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2010)

You kind of had the feeling there would be someone to double cross him and take advantage of the fact that girl wasn't there with him...


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 31, 2010)

but...this just goes in my mind like "What the fuck"
Either Yumeji is alive and he controlled Zero to fake his death or there is a third brother.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 31, 2010)

I believe that the guy is Yumeji. What a twist. 

Now I don't know who is going to be the final villain for Kekkaishi.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 31, 2010)

Can't quite remember exactly what happened to Yumeji though.. Wasn't it just one of those created guys (Zero, the guy he is currently IIRC) who dropped swords on him without confirming his death? In shonen, if deaths aren't confirmed properly, assuming they're alive is foolish.

Or maybe Zero already was Yumeji when he declared Yumeji dead.


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 31, 2010)

What a twist! Kekkashi is not known for their plot twists but this one is a big one.  To think that he was still alive.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 31, 2010)

This twist is so unexpected, because the whole situation of his death and everything that happened afterwards...gave no hint to this.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 5, 2011)

Chinese 334 is out, same link as usual one. very lazy to post it here. interesting turn of events, i liked it.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh man, the brothers must really hate each other gut to the max. It is funny yet depressing to see both of them trying to kill each other.

Spoiler for 334


*Spoiler*: __ 



It is funny to see the leader to abandon anything (his pawn) and focus 300% on killing Yumeji.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 5, 2011)

Yumeji whipped out that Aizen I'm hoping Masamori can get past those serpents to witness the sibling battle. He IS suppose to kill the founder after all through prophecy. Hoping to see what choice that Land God made about leaving the castle


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 7, 2011)

By the way, The 334 scan is out.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 7, 2011)

This be some crazy fatricide right here.


----------



## Legend (Jan 7, 2011)

every time i click a link it says "you are banned"


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 10, 2011)

so is no one gonna post a fucking DL link for chapter 334 ??!


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, you can read it online here: seems
And here: seems

We need more Tokine  good chapter anyway.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 12, 2011)

chinese scan 335 is out. interesting, very interesting

Scantily-clad's IRC


----------



## ryz (Jan 16, 2011)

YAY! Kekkaishi thread! I though only I read this awesome manga.

335 out: This happening


----------



## perman07 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hmm, so looks like Tokine finally convinced that land lord to talk.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 18, 2011)

Masamori needs to stop this PIS shit and kill the founder.


----------



## Pastelduck (Jan 18, 2011)

I think this is the most anti-climatic battle I have ever seen.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 18, 2011)

If Masamori ends up being the new container for the founder due to his feeling of uselessness since fate has decided him fit to be the "Garbageman"...


----------



## perman07 (Jan 19, 2011)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> I think this is the most anti-climatic battle I have ever seen.


Yeah, it hasn't been as grand as the scope indicated it would be.. Though I think this is still the prelude to the main action. Neither of the brothers are dead, Masamori still hasn't done anything. The land lord and Tokine have yet to talk. And obviously, Yoshimori and his mother are still around waiting to do something which will tie in.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 21, 2011)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> I think this is the most anti-climatic battle I have ever seen.



No it's setting up so that the founder has regained his entire arsenal (gained back all his snakes) so Masamori will likely be attacked very soon. 
The problem is that Masamori be fucking chilling like a villian instead of killing the founder.


----------



## Pastelduck (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I hope so.  I really do enjoy this manga and if this battle ends in a whimper I'll be dissappointed.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 24, 2011)

I doubt the climax of this arc was reached.
It was stated the founder was weaker than normal, he'll probably regain strength here and everyone will be shock, since if I recall he absorbed power from various shinyuuchi.
Im expecting a "oh shit he's final boss tier" expression on Masamori who try's to flee or makes a stand and teams up with Shinigami.


Edit: Looked at the raws...seems like more drama is heading our way.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 25, 2011)

is chapter 336 out yet ?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2011)

^It is now. Ch.336


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 27, 2011)

337 Chinese scan is out. the chapter is all talk talk talk and the last page is ..............


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 27, 2011)

Im enjoying the talk...Im learning shit.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 28, 2011)

...This chapter show why hatred/revenge is bad. It can even turn once honest man into a twisted men. It seems that the founder isn't that evil as everyone speaks. 

Now I wonder...who is the freaking final villain for this series?

The only thing that I don't get it is, the relationship between the founder and Yumeji...How come they can become a brother and how Yumeji betray and play him a fool for so many years? Yumeji mind controlled the founder in the past?


----------



## Drakor (Jan 28, 2011)

Seems like from what he said its like this: By transfering bodies, memories fade over time. 

-Yumeji met Suigetsu and the Founder long ago when they were young
-Yumeji felt his powers very akin to him and probably thought they could even be related...maybe he was a lonely man?
-Yumeji mind controls Founder into becoming his brother when he was weak
-After 400 years, Yumeji doesn't even remember mind controlling him...and they now know only hatred for one another as brothers. 

I think this is how its best explained...but to think Suigetsu was an ayakashi never saw that one coming. Guess the reason they jumped bodies was to live forever by her side.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2011)

Plenty of themes swirling around this chapter including revenge, betrayal, loss but I think "love" would probably be the main one and the extent someone will go in order to protect or take revenge for someone they love. 

Let's see what Mahora can do against that spell.


----------



## Mahdi (Jan 29, 2011)

So lemme get this straight.....they both slept with Suigetsu?


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 29, 2011)

^ yes, they both lived as husband/wife with Suigetsu at different times.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 29, 2011)

Kikyo said:


> ^ yes, they both lived as husband/wife with Suigetsu at different times.



Suigetsu, what a  slut. 

I guess that people were right that women and money are the reason that can cause a great men downfall.


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 29, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Suigetsu, what a  slut.
> 
> I guess that people were right that women and money are the reason that can cause a great men downfall.



It was implied that Suigetsu was mind controlled into forgetting she was the Founder wife first. Yumeji also mind controlled Founder to forgetting that she was married to the founder first as well.  And Suigetsu isn't really a woman, she's a dragon.  And quite frankly, there aren't any "great men" in Kekkaishi. They are all seriously flawed, in spite of their powers.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 30, 2011)

can someone tell me if we ever get to to see what ichiro ogi looks like under his hood/mask ? i probably should know the answer to this since i've read all of the chapters for the series, but i'm having a brain fart right now.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't hear any of you over the sound of suigetsu prancing about naked


----------



## perman07 (Jan 31, 2011)

Is it just me, or does the author of this manga often suck at removing her own "voice" from characters? What I mean by this is that when characters speak or think, I often get the feeling that there's a certain long-winded way of talking and explaining.

The characterization of different characters leaves a lot to be desired IMO. Take the founder, Yumeji, and Suigetsu. To me, they feel more like chess pieces in the plot than distinct characters. And when there's tons of drama surrounding them like now, the chapters would be way more interesting if I actually cared at all about them.


----------



## yo586 (Jan 31, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Is it just me, or does the author of this manga often suck at removing her own "voice" from characters? What I mean by this is that when characters speak or think, I often get the feeling that there's a certain long-winded way of talking and explaining.
> 
> The characterization of different characters leaves a lot to be desired IMO. Take the founder, Yumeji, and Suigetsu. To me, they feel more like chess pieces in the plot than distinct characters. And when there's tons of drama surrounding them like now, the chapters would be way more interesting if I actually cared at all about them.



I think those are all very valid critiques.  Kekkaishi is awesome to me because of the buddhist-like trainings and powers and the main two characters' interaction.  All the other characters are a bit flat.

I think that she drew the land gods on the whole so well that I wish they played a larger role in the story than they have.  Their quirkiness would have made it more interesting.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 2, 2011)

chinese 338


----------



## perman07 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mat®icha said:


> chinese 338
> 
> 
> 
> could someone pls give me any kind of rep, so that it would be easier for me to navigate to this thread from my reputation page. it is a pain in the ass for me to browse through pages to find this page so i can post a link. one rep is enough.


Dude, you need to learn how to *subscribe* to threads.
- In the line underneath the page links, it says "Thread Tools 	Search this Thread 	Rating: Thread Rating". Those are buttons.
- Press Thread Tools.
- Press Subscribe to this thread.
- After you do this, the thread will always appear in User CP every time there is a new post. And if there is no new posts, you can always press "View all subscribed threads" in CP to find the thread you're looking for.

The most useful feature of subscribing to threads on this site is that when new posts come, that is often an indication a new chapter is out, and someone may have even linked to it in the manga thread. I for instance have no sites I keep tabs on to read Kekkaishi, I just visit this thread once CP shows there are new posts in this thread. Very often, that means a new chapter is out since there is not a lot of chat in between releases in this thread.

I still repped you though


----------



## Drakor (Feb 3, 2011)

Crazy to see how the most destructive spell created by a human, and an immortal beings life force were crushed so easily. Then again Masamori was made into fodder by the upper Urakai, and Mahora is the 2nd strongest land god... Guess yo586's wish came true with how Mahora makes such whims lmao

I'm thinking that little girl is Suigetsu and the Founders kid as well.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 3, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Dude, you need to learn how to *subscribe* to threads.
> - In the line underneath the page links, it says "Thread Tools     Search this Thread     Rating: Thread Rating". Those are buttons.
> - Press Thread Tools.
> - Press Subscribe to this thread.
> ...


 
i am already subscribed to the thread but if the thread is inactive for few days the thread disappears from my CP page. then i have to go and physically find the thread in the forums.


----------



## perman07 (Feb 3, 2011)

Mat?icha said:


> i am already subscribed to the thread but if the thread is inactive for few days the thread disappears from my CP page. then i have to go and physically find the thread in the forums.


Nah, just press the "View all subscribed threads" button, you can see old threads there too.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 3, 2011)

oh stop, he just wants a little rep.  here, i'll feed ya and we'll move on.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 3, 2011)

the scan is out. So if mahora is the second most powerful land god, who's the first?


----------



## perman07 (Feb 3, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> oh stop, he just wants a little rep.  here, i'll feed ya and we'll move on.


Move on? Are you saying you don't want to continue discussing the fascinating subject of thread subscribtions?!


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh shit we having a rep party?
Well if you wanted rep all you had to do was edit a manga page.
Instant rep.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 4, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> oh stop, he just wants a little rep. here, i'll feed ya and we'll move on.


 
lol, apparently you dont know me very well. i do not welcome such attitude.

perman - dude thanks for the tip, i didnt know i could bring back all subscribed threads. daym, imagine how many times i had do manually search for threads


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 4, 2011)

Mat?icha said:


> lol, apparently you dont know me very well. i do not welcome such attitude.
> 
> perman - dude thanks for the tip, i didnt know i could bring back all subscribed threads. daym, imagine how many times i had do manually search for threads



How about "bookmarking"?


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 4, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> How about "bookmarking"?


 
thanks Roku, it's all solved now.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 4, 2011)

wow i thought I was the only one how read this manga it should really be kept going as a anime also but I think theres only 50 episodes hopefully it helps fill the void that fullmetal brotherhood left


----------



## ryz (Feb 4, 2011)

^ It's common, I too thought I was probably the only person who read this, this manga needs more love

online:  Chapter 82


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 8, 2011)

allright, it worked this time. i didnt have to search for this thread.

chinese scan 339 is out and it is very interesting:


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 8, 2011)

Mat?icha said:


> allright, it worked this time. i didnt have to search for this thread.
> 
> chinese scan 339 is out and it is very interesting:



ummm...there is no final villain in Kekkaishi?


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 8, 2011)

What the fuck...seriously.
Okay Founders daughter was temporarily killed.
But wtf is this land god doing?
Legit....like I'm confused as hell on a stick.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 9, 2011)

What a buzzkill...

*Rant*

*Spoiler*: __ 



I had come to like this manga in how it went about things, having 0 random power ups, consistant strengths, no villains surviving fatal wounds and turning anti-hero the next, training arcs that were interesting but didn't take away from the moving plot, and a different approach through the Shinyuchi and Land Gods. 

To have the final villain suicide and basically shit on the future foretold makes me laugh a bit. Masamori was turned into low rank fodder so quickly you could feel his sadness and worthlessness each time he frowned thinking about it. You felt it when the Shinigami told him he was weak and apologized for saying it several chapters later to cheer him up 

I was expecting based on the prediction that Masamori was going to have an epic clash, especially when we saw the founder summon all his snakes and shit. Alas! His position in the top tier world was to be the torch a moth flies into. 



Well I guess "The Gazer" was just a crazy ridiculousy powerful assistant with the strength capable to kill Chushinmaru. What a villain he would of been... :amazed


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 12, 2011)

...lol wut.
So...not only is this person not the lord....they're strong enough to well kill chusinmori permanetly.

Wtf.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2011)

And Yoshimori re-enters the picture. Time for things to come to a head.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Feb 16, 2011)

Didnt expect that ending... Manga seems to be rounding up pretty nice..


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 16, 2011)

About the ending of chapter 340..why is he doing that?


----------



## Drakor (Feb 16, 2011)

He's doing it because the Ougi family served Mayuka for hundreds of years, and she refused to leave compliantly for the sake of the world. Yoshimori's mother told him it was required that she leave, so he "removed her" after reaffirming why he should have no regrets killing her.


----------



## Mahdi (Feb 16, 2011)

I want to know more about Yoshi's mother I mean shes just so badass and mysterious at the same time.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 16, 2011)

I was thinking of picking up this manga because I have been watching the anime on [AS] since it was releaed but would it be best to start from the beginning or does the anime cover much of the canon for a majority of its episodes?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 16, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I was thinking of picking up this manga because I have been watching the anime on [AS] since it was releaed but would it be best to start from the beginning or does the anime cover much of the canon for a majority of its episodes?



The anime pretty much ends after the first major arc of the manga.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 16, 2011)

What chapter would that be around?


----------



## Drakor (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd say its about Chapter 121


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 17, 2011)

I recently caught up with the manga and it just gets more interesting.   Wonder if the story is really ramping up or if it will go into a little more overtime, given the events around Masamori.


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 17, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> About the ending of chapter 340..why is he doing that?





Drakor said:


> He's doing it because the Ougi family served Mayuka for hundreds of years, and she refused to leave compliantly for the sake of the world. Yoshimori's mother told him it was required that she leave, so he "removed her" after reaffirming why he should have no regrets killing her.



Because they need another shinyuuchi for Mahora-sama to live in.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 23, 2011)

chinese 341


----------



## Drakor (Feb 27, 2011)

I knew I said it before about how Masamori has declined, but even as a comedy part its cruel yet funny to see Yoshimori calling him pitiful


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 28, 2011)

Finally Caught up; and The manga has a solid, push through. Didn't get boring at any point. Well paced


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 1, 2011)

So there is more to this then chusinmori.
Another watcher? Could make an interesting opponent out of that one.
I wonder if the "breaking your frames" deal is the humans becoming Gods.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 1, 2011)

i am just glad that the manga doesnt look like gonna end after karasumori sealing. and i am sad that we gon have 2 weeks of break, daym.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 1, 2011)

Mat?icha said:


> i am just glad that the manga doesnt look like gonna end after karasumori sealing. and i am sad that we gon have 2 weeks of break, daym.



when is the 2 week break ??


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Mar 1, 2011)

the next two weeks. The author will be taking a break from work.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 1, 2011)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> the next two weeks. The author will be taking a break from work.



fucking lazy bastard !


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 1, 2011)

gaarasbitch said:


> fucking lazy bastard !



Hey there are far lazier bastards, the breaks in Kekaishi aren't that bad. Compared to some manga's, two weeks is a god send.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2011)

Hmm, I'm curious now


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Hmm, I'm curious now



about what ?


@ spirit king, i understand & know that 2 weeks isn't that bad,but still. at least he isn't as bad as togashi !


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2011)

I find the manga to be a bit ridiculous and I hate how Yoshimori behaves. So not cool and its like he expects everyone to bend to his sense of morality, and for some reason the older folks don't show much backbone.

I like Kekkaishi but I dislike the main character, he sucks. And Tokine has disappointed me, becoming all soft and bitch like. 

The character that interests me most is Yoshimori's brother though. I see great plot potential, though a bit of predictability from his character.


----------



## yo586 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ya, the manga is a bit preachy but it is a shonen so pretty standard.

Right now I'm going to be annoyed if Yoshi doesn't have any more fights before the finale.  He was going to do some cool things like fly, and I wanted to see more tricks other than his white out manuever.  I dig the whole seal Karasumori mission and Buddhist subtexts to the Kekkaishi, but I'm reading it primarily for the kickass afterall.

Wait . . . how does the manga not look like its gonna end shortly after Karasumori is sealed?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 1, 2011)

i like how yoshi is.  he was trodded on as a brat now acts like a man and you find that bad?  this is pure evolution.  and his role in the manga's world is far too important to not be this confident in what he is doing.


----------



## hehey (Mar 18, 2011)

His mother staying behind to finish the seal?,..... *ITS A TRAP*!!!, dont trust her! (she always looked shady to me).


----------



## Aeon (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, something feels a little fishy about this. It's happening way too easily.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2011)

Wait, am I the only one who sees how sad this situation has become? A fake world created for him for all eternity to indulge himself in until he disappears and Yoshi will have to seal it off. Doesn't it seem awfully lonely if you think about it?


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know but is it really a good idea to re-create villainous character in that "world"?


----------



## Drakor (Mar 18, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wait, am I the only one who sees how sad this situation has become? A fake world created for him for all eternity to indulge himself in until he disappears and Yoshi will have to seal it off. Doesn't it seem awfully lonely if you think about it?



Its the only way to give him entertainment and a method for remaining ignorant. You saw how he responded when told he was injuring those around him in a sugar coated way. 

Its the only way to solve the problems of both worlds, the humans and the Land Gods


----------



## Mahdi (Mar 18, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> I don't know but is it really a good idea to re-create villainous character in that "world"?



I was wondering the same thing...he didnt stop at weak ayakashi he made strong ones as well...he pretty much included most of the villanious cast he has fought.


----------



## Orion (Mar 18, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wait, am I the only one who sees how sad this situation has become? A fake world created for him for all eternity to indulge himself in until he disappears and Yoshi will have to seal it off. Doesn't it seem awfully lonely if you think about it?



No one is saying it isn't sad but it is necessary, his power harms everyone it comes across, it has been nothing but trouble for hundreds of years.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 18, 2011)

Mahdi said:


> I was wondering the same thing...he didnt stop at weak ayakashi he made strong ones as well...he pretty much included most of the villanious cast he has fought.



Wait are those proper ayakashi or are those shikigami? Because if they're real and have a semblance of their original power, then Shinkai is pretty hax.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 18, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wait, am I the only one who sees how sad this situation has become? A fake world created for him for all eternity to indulge himself in until he disappears and Yoshi will have to seal it off. Doesn't it seem awfully lonely if you think about it?



I thought it was sad too, the way it was said him just fading away.    And then his mother saying she's staying behind.



Rokudaime said:


> I don't know but is it really a good idea to re-create villainous character in that "world"?



I thought that was odd too, especially with Gagin.   I would think Yoshimori hated the guy for killing Gin.

But I figure perhaps Yoshimori felt bad for them for being manipulated by the Urakai and thought they could have a second chance.   Especially when they all were getting what they wanted, to be with Karusomori.



hehey said:


> His mother staying behind to finish the seal?,..... *ITS A TRAP*!!!, dont trust her! (she always looked shady to me).



I think oppositely.  I think her shadiness was leading up to this point where she was hiding her real intention of sacrificing herself to complete the seal.

I'm expecting next chapter or two, it being revealed its another of his mother's shikigami or Tokimori stepping in and saying that he will finish the seal (using the last of his power), partly not to cause anymore pain for people.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 18, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wait, am I the only one who sees how sad this situation has become? A fake world created for him for all eternity to indulge himself in until he disappears and Yoshi will have to seal it off. Doesn't it seem awfully lonely if you think about it?



It is a bit...bitter-sweet, but isn't Chuushinmaru already aware of the true nature of his existence?  I think he finally understood why he was the way he was and couldn't be around other living beings, so he's prepared himself for his eventual fate.

My question is why Yoshimori couldn't use Chuushinmaru's powers to create a Shikigami with enough power to seal off the Shinkai seal, and how Sumiko was able to slip into Yoshi's Shinkai while in Musou mode without Yoshi being aware of it?


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 19, 2011)

It looks like it will end soon:


----------



## Mahdi (Mar 19, 2011)

Shidoshi said:


> It is a bit...bitter-sweet, but isn't Chuushinmaru already aware of the true nature of his existence?  I think he finally understood why he was the way he was and couldn't be around other living beings, so he's prepared himself for his eventual fate.
> 
> My question is why Yoshimori couldn't use Chuushinmaru's powers to create a Shikigami with enough power to seal off the Shinkai seal, and how Sumiko was able to slip into Yoshi's Shinkai while in Musou mode without Yoshi being aware of it?



Sumiko is the true wild card of Kekkaishi because no one knows exactly how strong or adept she is at kekkai techniques! Im quite curious myself.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 19, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> It looks like it will end soon:



Wow, if this ends up being true, it will end up feeling a bit anti-climactic that Yoshi didn't really do anything at the end except create that world for Chuushinmaru.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 19, 2011)

Agreed, there is no final or epic battle for Yoshimori. That would be extremely anti-climatic.


----------



## Legend (Mar 20, 2011)

im still wondering about the mom what are her intentions


----------



## 8 (Mar 20, 2011)

i'll be quite disappointed if kekkaishi is ending soon. i always though there would be much more to it.


----------



## ryz (Mar 23, 2011)

translation of a few spoiler pics leaked earlier on:
Chapter 40 scan

The Entire Raw:
Chapter 40 scan


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 25, 2011)

Some #344 pics: [-link to tweeted pic from Kubo-]

I'm not up-to-date with the series, but is this the last chapter?

EDIT: it's confirmed that the last chapter will be #345.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Mar 25, 2011)

How sudden.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 25, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> Some #344 pics: [-link to tweeted pic from Kubo-]
> 
> I'm not up-to-date with the series, but is this the last chapter?
> 
> EDIT: it's confirmed that the last chapter will be #345.



So anti-climatic. Or is this series got cancel notice?


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 25, 2011)

I dont think it got cancelled because it's one of major series of shonen sunday. I just read the first 30 chapters so I dont know how the y will end it or if there's a possibility of a sequel.


----------



## ryz (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it was long planned. It's not a coincidence Hiromu Arakawa (of FMA fame) is starting her new weekly manga with Shonen Sunday just after this ends.



----


Eldrummer said:


> EDIT: it's confirmed that the last chapter will be #345.



Source please?


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 25, 2011)

So next chapter is the last one huh.   Wonder if we will see a time-jump ending?


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2011)

Too bad that the series is gonna end. I thought it would had 1 more arc but whatever, still Kekkaishi is a good series.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2011)

I like the idea of Yoshi being nearly top tier for humans and non deities and in the end, NOT fighting.  I REALLY like that bit in this series.  He coulda stomped LOADS of foes in that previous huge battle, but had something MORE important to do.  props.  I just may buy your tankobons you sexy bitch.  Mangaka is femme, non?


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 25, 2011)

ryz said:


> I think it was long planned. It's not a coincidence Hiromu Arakawa (of FMA fame) is starting her new weekly manga with Shonen Sunday just after this ends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[-link to tweeted pic from Kubo-]


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 26, 2011)

What a depressing chapter. Yoshi's mom is hot. Too bad we never going to see how she fight. Until no,w I still don't understand how she teleport with using kekkai.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2011)

Yoshi's mom never did give off a motherly vibe but she did try in her own way. Too bad she has to sacrifice herself to seal off that world.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2011)

This is sad, really sad. I love this series. I am hoping for the anime to come back...


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 26, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Yoshi's mom never did give off a motherly vibe but she did try in her own way. Too bad she has to sacrifice herself to seal off that world.



I agree.

When we had her drop that dragon off, I thought she had a sense of humor, but in the end she appears to be this emotionless thing.   Which is diappointing.

Well since the chapter cut off at the last chapter, who knows, Yoshimori might have her right behind.  If not, then it's more or less a tragic ending where Yoshimori lost his mother, all because of Tokimori.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 29, 2011)

Pretty shitty that 400 years of history, the last 6-8 years of Yoshimori's life spent training as a Kekkaishi, along with his mother being used as a sacrifice to fix Tokimori's regretted greed fueled mistake happens mere seconds when Yoshimori thought he solved everything. 

I guess he can try to enjoy a normal life maybe even wife up Tokine. Especially since Yokai will no longer be attracted to Chuushinmaru's power thus making them "vanish" from existance.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Fourangers (Mar 29, 2011)

Sumiko's words to her husband was so........

I don't think during the manga it portrayed well Sumiko's motherly character, but this chapter gave her some kind of redemption....


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2011)

It's weird I started reading the series less than a week ago and now it is coming to an end. Overall I found it enjoyable, if I'm to compare to Naruto [Dodges rotten Tomatoes] some of the concepts are similar but it doesn't exactly seem forced, this with regards to the villains anyway I wouldn't say any of them were horrifically evil and were to an extent understandable but it wasn't forced down our throats with tragic sob stories. 

Feel that the founder trolled the characters way of life, lol. In the beginning I thought he acted for the greater good but it turned out he was a selfish prick who was desperately trying to clean up his own mess.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 29, 2011)

sucks that it is ending soon i like this series


----------



## Garfield (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn, last chapter coming soon eh?

I hope Yellow's next project, if and when it comes is a seinen / mature
I'll look forward for it.


----------



## ryz (Apr 4, 2011)

344 out:

Wallpaper

Get a tissue box, it's gonna be sad


----------



## Drakor (Apr 4, 2011)

Nooooo at least it had its good run, was definitely well rounded and interesting as a shonen manga.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 4, 2011)

needs to anime the rest. was a good series. definitely agree about next project.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2011)

Pretty sad chapter but we have one more left so let's see how they wrap everything up.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 4, 2011)

I have mixed feeling with this approach. I mean, the series just ended like this? Why the writer didn't give Yoshimori a major/last fight before she wrap the whole series?

It is like Luffy found One Piece without fighting any major villain or Naruto become hokage without taking part in the war and etc.


----------



## Koori (Apr 4, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> I have mixed feeling with this approach. I mean, the series just ended like this? Why the writer didn't give Yoshimori a major/last fight before she wrap the whole series?
> 
> It is like Luffy found One Piece without fighting any major villain or Naruto become hokage without taking part in the war and etc.



As if all the stories have the obligation to end with a major final fight...  

Kekkaishi is more plot devepolment than action-centered.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 4, 2011)

Koori said:


> As if all the stories have the obligation to end with a major final fight...
> 
> Kekkaishi is more plot devepolment than action-centered.



So I am the odd who have such a thought, is it?


----------



## Blade (Apr 4, 2011)

Kekkaishi is a good plot developed series, but without a major final battle to 'close' the series, it's kinda disappointing.


----------



## ryz (Apr 4, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> I have mixed feeling with this approach. I mean, the series just ended like this? Why the writer didn't give Yoshimori a major/last fight before she wrap the whole series?
> 
> It is like Luffy found One Piece without fighting any major villain or Naruto become hokage without taking part in the war and etc.



This is precisely why Kekkaishi is a better series! There _was_ a major fight, and it was fought by age appropriate characters. No sticking teenagers in to a grown up's fight.

Why do you think Naruto is at such an awkward phase now? Because the rookies are gaining victories which seem inappropriate to their skills, and questions the adult character's capabilities in turn. We start calling things like "plot shield!" in to action. because it doesn't feel natural to us.

However, Kekkaishi was more segmented. Characters do only certain things, and we were shown the relevant character development before hand, so it doesn't come out of the blue. Also, character parity is maintained.



Also to be noted, however, is the difference of the goals. I don't follow One Piece, but talking of Naruto, if his goal were to be say, "I wanna control the demon inside me!" then this manga would have reached a natural conclusion at around the Ch 500 mark, where he finally got full control of Kyuubi. But that's not his goal, so it continues.

In Kekkaishi's case, Yoshimori's goal was simple, no "Become the head of Urakai!" or "Gotta catch'em all (ayakashi)!" or some such, it was a very straight-forward "Seal this menace". He does that, so end of story.


I, for one, am very pleased at where Kekkaishi ends, no needless dragging on of a story just to mint money (*cough*DragonBall*cough*). But I still cry at it's end


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 4, 2011)

You guys can say all you want, but for me, in my deep heart, I am not really satisfied with how it ended.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 4, 2011)

ryz said:


> This is precisely why Kekkaishi is a better series! There _was_ a major fight, and it was fought by age appropriate characters. No sticking teenagers in to a grown up's fight.
> 
> Why do you think Naruto is at such an awkward phase now? Because the rookies are gaining victories which seem inappropriate to their skills, and questions the adult character's capabilities in turn. We start calling things like "plot shield!" in to action. because it doesn't feel natural to us.
> 
> ...


Great point of view and it is one of the reason why I love this series. Now the way is ending is too sudden imo and I wonder if the Mangaka planned this ending.


----------



## ryz (Apr 4, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> You guys can say all you want, but for me, in my deep heart, I am not really satisfied with how it ended.


Hey, you are entitled to your own viewpoint, all I am saying is that for once I like a series which ends _without_ the protagonist defeating an evil villain _*way*_ out of his league using a contrived plot device. (Harry and the plot contrived wand rules, Aang and the plot contrived power bending, etc etc...)

There are zillion series that beat the same old downtrodden path, so if a series tries something fresh for once, I for one will not complain.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 4, 2011)

Yoshimaru would have been able to stomp the shit out of all the villains by the series end, they're lucky he had other things to to take care of. Aang and Harry beating their respective villains wasn't contrived, people need to stop throwing around that word any time a character over comes the odds.

That said I didn't mind the end of Kekkaishi, there are plenty of series where the main character has some epic battle with the final villain but here it wasn't really necessary as the characters main goal wasn't centred around beating a big bad it was around sealing Chusin.


----------



## hehey (Apr 4, 2011)

the way it ended i wouldve preffered it if Masamori was the protagonist iof the manga. That whole last arc was pretty much a bunch of characters being involved in epic conflicts and fights that involed Masamori and the urakai and was full of politics and betraiyal and hundreds of years of history and epic shit and all kinds of awesome... and while all taht great stuff was happening Yoshimori and tokimori deal with sealing away the kid and their melodrama and family history,

arc over

The end.

The stuff going on with Masamori was always more interesting than Yoshimoris life starting pretty much after Yoshimori foiught Kaguro.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 4, 2011)

If things were focused on the older brother the entire story/foundation of the plot would have to change.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 4, 2011)

That was a satisfying ending and the reasons have all been covered by others


----------



## p0l3r (Apr 4, 2011)

Can someone tell me what chapter i'm on? I havnt read it for a while. Last bit I remember was everyone was under mind control at the mansion.


----------



## ryz (Apr 5, 2011)

345 chinese raw: Ch.121-123


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2011)

I didn't even realize until now that there was no plot left to do and the manga is about to finish


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 5, 2011)

ryz said:


> *This is precisely why Kekkaishi is a better series! *There _was_ a major fight, and it was fought by age appropriate characters. No sticking teenagers in to a grown up's fight.


No, it makes a "different" series not better. Also that's a terrible analogy, it's a shounen it makes sense for youth to be the ones to put the bad guys in their place or achieve their overall goal, that's the type of demographic it appeals to it infact it's actually a point against Kekkashi


ryz said:


> Why do you think Naruto is at such an awkward phase now? Because the rookies are gaining victories which seem inappropriate to their skills, and questions the adult character's capabilities in turn. We start calling things like "plot shield!" in to action. because it doesn't feel natural to us.


They had two and a half years of training and have move up in the ranks and have not fought a considerable amount to judge them as suck, why does it feel unnatural for "youngsters" to be fighting in a shounen?


ryz said:


> However, Kekkaishi was more segmented. Characters do only certain things, and we were shown the relevant character development before hand, so it doesn't come out of the blue. Also, character parity is maintained.


And this is complete bullshit coming from the mouth of a fantard.




ryz said:


> Also to be noted, however, is the difference of the goals. I don't follow One Piece, but talking of Naruto, if his goal were to be say, "I wanna control the demon inside me!" then this manga would have reached a natural conclusion at around the Ch 500 mark, where he finally got full control of Kyuubi. But that's not his goal, so it continues.


Yeah? Your point? 


ryz said:


> In Kekkaishi's case, Yoshimori's goal was simple, no "Become the head of Urakai!" or "Gotta catch'em all (ayakashi)!" or some such, it was a very straight-forward "Seal this menace". He does that, so end of story.


I'm really not getting what you're trying to prove that somehow no shounen protagonist ever has ever had a goal in mind and never completed before Kekkashi? Also they're plenty of shounen that are shorter than Kekkashi and get their plots completed at a faster rate. Stop talking out your ass.



ryz said:


> I, for one, am very pleased at where Kekkaishi ends, no needless dragging on of a story just to mint money (*cough*DragonBall*cough*). But I still cry at it's end


Or in most cases Yellow Tanabe just ran out of ideas considering that she's dragged the story for over 300 chapters now and just didn't see the need to continue it after a certain a point

Anyways I thought the ending could of been better, this really feels like an ending to a really long arc than an actual ending to the series. As others were stating maybe this was for the best since Kekkashi isn't an action-orientated shounen like One Piece and Naruto so it makes sense for it to go out in a whimper than a bang.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2011)

> No, it makes a "different" series not better. Also that's a terrible analogy, it's a shounen it makes sense for youth to be the ones to put the bad guys in their place or achieve their overall goal, that's the type of demographic it appeals to it infact it's actually a point against Kekkashi[/QUOTE
> It isn't a point against kakashi and just because it is typical in a Shounen series does not mean it should be done, it is nice to see variety. That being said, I agree with you on the point about it being different not automatically better.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 5, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I wouldn't say it went out with  whimper as that has negative connotations. Ending matched the character goals and plot, if it went out with a ''bang'' it would have been spoiled as far as I'm concerned.


I actually meant no negativity towards it, more like it ending with a "well...that's it" rather than a "end to end all" sort of feel


----------



## ryz (Apr 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> No, it makes a "different" series not better. Also that's a terrible analogy, it's a shounen it makes sense for youth to be the ones to put the bad guys in their place or achieve their overall goal, that's the type of demographic it appeals to it infact it's actually a point against Kekkashi
> 
> They had two and a half years of training and have move up in the ranks and have not fought a considerable amount to judge them as suck, why does it feel unnatural for "youngsters" to be fighting in a shounen?
> 
> ...



WHOA! 

If my post burns you that much, I wonder what your opinion of me will be like when you learn that:

a) I actually liked the way 666 satan ended *GASP* :amazed 

b) I dropped One Piece like a hot potato after three pages into the first chapter *OH, YOU DID NOT*  

Congratulation, I have different tastes than you. I could reply one-on-one on your points, but I am not interested in debating with some one who is rude like you.

I mean, cool, you hate the way it ended, and insist Yoshimori single-handedly do everything himself, while all the other characters get no development. Well guess what genius, we have already be shown the consequences of that in-story, Hazama Tokimori tried that, where did it get him? Despite all his story breaking powers, he was only managed to gain a status quo.

But oh no, we must follow the same old clich?d story line. Whatever floats your boat, dude.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2011)

I am a bit afraid that this type of ending probably lowers it's chances of getting a second season animated. Oh well, there's always a shot Kenichi will get another season.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 6, 2011)

ryz said:


> WHOA!
> 
> If my post burns you that much, I wonder what your opinion of me will be like when you learn that:
> 
> ...


Wow...nobody cares that you're trying to be different other than you're proving yourself to be ignorant, I'm just trying to point out that you're wrong in your assertion is all, also you cry about people not liking the ending but apparently it's okay for you to insult anyone who doesn't agree with you? Hypocritical much.


ryz said:


> Congratulation, I have different tastes than you. I could reply one-on-one on your points, but I am not interested in debating with some one who is rude like you.


In short, you have no rebuttal and just wasting time spouting nonsense failing to prove a point, also this is the internet buddy, your feelings are gonna get hurt from time to time 


ryz said:


> I mean, cool, you hate the way it ended, and insist Yoshimori single-handedly do everything himself, while all the other characters get no development.


Actually that wasn't what I was implying at all, the irony is that even if Yoshimori didn't do what most shounen protags are suppose to do characters still got no development regardless, so you're just proving that overall he was just a dull lead.


ryz said:


> Well guess what genius, we have already be shown the consequences of that in-story, Hazama Tokimori tried that, where did it get him? Despite all his story breaking powers, he was only managed to gain a status quo.


And what does this have to do with anything? 
You like bringing up points that have nothing to do with the topic at hand.


ryz said:


> But oh no, we must follow the same old clichéd story line. Whatever floats your boat, dude.


Judging from you childish rebuttal over not getting past the first couple a pages of One Piece I can see you haven't read many shounen, do you think every shounen ends with an epic battle and the fact that Kekkashi didn't makes it superior? It sure as hell doesn't. Touch, Cross Game, Mx0, GTO, School Rumble and among others are shounen that didn't end with a epic final battle, so no Kekkashi isn't so different at all now is it? 


Kira Yamato said:


> I am a bit afraid that this type of ending probably lowers it's chances of getting a second season animated. *Oh well, there's always a shot Kenichi will get another season.*


Don't hold your breath


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> All I got is jpg. picture. Why?



In regards to them releasing the chapter in that format



			
				A-Team said:
			
		

> if you know how/figure out the trick? keep it to yourself? if i see any comments explaining how to do it i?ll delete it then ban you~


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 19, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> In regards to them releasing the chapter in that format



I don't know what the tricks behind it, can you teach me how to do it?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> I don't know what the tricks behind it, can you teach me how to do it?



All you have to do is change the file extension from .jpeg to .rar and unzip as usual. 

And in case your file extensions are hidden:


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 19, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> All you have to do is change the file extension from .jpeg to .rar and unzip as usual.
> 
> And in case your file extensions are hidden:



Thanks for your help. I am computer idiot. If it is not your help, I doubt I can figure the trick even if I given 4000 years time. 

As for the final chapter, I don't like it. No kiss between Yoshimori and Tokine ...


----------



## Moon (Apr 19, 2011)

I am sad. ALL OF THE SAD. 

I certainly would not of minded a few more conclusion chapters that furthered the aftermath/ending. What we got seemed really compact and kinda bare minimum for closure. How the heck does the "main" character only get 3 pages in the conclusion? Yoshimori sure had a big change in emotion from the last chapter as well. 

Confession and response was weak shit after 345 chapters of build up 

Good bye 4th favorite series, I'll reread you at some point during summer break I'm sure. 3/4 of my top 4 are finished now


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 19, 2011)

Moon said:


> I am sad. ALL OF THE SAD.
> 
> I certainly would not of minded a few more conclusion chapters that furthered the aftermath/ending. What we got seemed really compact and kinda bare minimum for closure. How the heck does the "main" character only get 3 pages in the conclusion? Yoshimori sure had a big change in emotion from the last chapter as well.
> 
> ...



The ending should be like Yu Yu Hakusho where it were dedicated more than 2 chapters for all characters.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ahh it is over and I am sad. I am looking forward for the Mangaka next work.


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought it was a nice conclusive ending for a series that has had a great run. It could have been longer, but I don't mind at all. It has been a very fun series to read; I'm satisfied with the ending, and the build up to the ending. 

My favourite moments:
-Matsudo and Kagami's relationship, and his return from 'death'. 
-Everything MASAMORI



*Spoiler*: __ 








MASAMORIII


----------



## Moon (Apr 19, 2011)

Armpits said:


> I thought it was a nice conclusive ending for a series that has had a great run. It could have been longer, but I don't mind at all. It has been a very fun series to read; I'm satisfied with the ending, and the build up to the ending.
> 
> My favourite moments:
> -Matsudo and Kagami's relationship, and his return from 'death'.
> ...


It's been such a long time since I read Kekkaishi other than the last bit of the latest arc. Can someone remind me what happened to the guy (can't even remember names ) in the bottom panel of that last page?


----------



## ryz (Apr 19, 2011)

Moon said:


> It's been such a long time since I read Kekkaishi other than the last bit of the latest arc. Can someone remind me what happened to the guy (can't even remember names ) in the bottom panel of that last page?



He is Sen, and we see him with the rest of the night troops in the finale.

Thought on finale:

Unnecessary focus on Shichiro.

MasamorixKasuga? But I shipped MasamorixHattori, she even looked like Riza Hawkeye(FMA) so much!

The confession bit was Meh, could have been better.

Over all, not the best, but still a nice end. Wish Ierou had more than one chapter's room to play with. Let's see what her next chapter will be, will definitely watch out for it.

The anime dub is at episode 46, hope we get more episodes of the next part of the series, but I won't hold my breath on it.

This series's slot has been taken by Sliver Spoon by Hiromu Arakawa (of FMA fame), which, while being a pleasant read, is, IMHO, not in the same league as Kekkaishi. (Action vs Slice of Life)

Over all, the end of my most favourite manga series, and after the end of Psyren, I am now left with Naruto as the only manga I follow on a regular basis.(Though I do follow quite a few manhwa)

Anybody got any recommends?


----------



## Moon (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmm here are a few somewhat along that line, probably tried a good number of these already but here's the short list.

Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (best generic shounen ever)
Ao no Exorcist (Probably the top recommendation if Psyren and Kekkaishi are your thing)
Nurarihyon no Mago (I found the beginning a bit stale but gets fantastic later)
Blood Lad (New but fun)
Soul Eater (because I'm a fanboy)
Witch Hunter (manhwa so you may already be readin it)

You can get more from the Recommendations thread probably, these are just off the top of my head. They'll tell you JJBA of course as they always do.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2011)

The ending for some reason didn't leave a strong impression on me. Perhaps, I was expecting some type of epilogue to see what became of most of the characters further down the time line instead of leaving it up to the reader.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 19, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> The ending for some reason didn't leave a strong impression on me. Perhaps, I was expecting some type of epilogue to see what became of most of the characters further down the time line instead of leaving it up to the reader.



I was expecting the time-jump ending as well.    Not to mention Yoshimori and Tokine having more pages.   

Perhaps Tanabe would might do like Arakawa and write a one shot continuation post-epilogue and we learn more?


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 20, 2011)

Is the writer get bored of this manga and want to end it as soon as possible? Well, this is what I felt when I read the ending.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 20, 2011)

still havnt read 345, waiting for online readingrrrr so pissed
i am definitely sad that another one of my favorite manga ended. this week has started hard for me since yet another one of my fav manga Ares finished as well.


----------



## ryz (Apr 20, 2011)

Mat?icha said:


> still havnt read 345, waiting for online readingrrrr so pissed


Aizen's hits...


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2011)

Would you REALLY call L&BH generic?  *displeased gioface*


----------



## Aeon (Apr 20, 2011)

I was underwhelmed by the ending as well. Yoshi deserved more pages.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 20, 2011)

I was wondering why can't I go to another page when I noticed I'm already at the last one. Chapter was ok for an ending, but we could have 2 or 3 more pages, with something that actually resembled a confession. I still rate this manga very high, a pity it ended.


----------



## Masai (Apr 20, 2011)

I had no idea this had ended. I was wondering where Yellow would go with it after the sealing, but i'd never expect it to end so suddenly. I have yet to read 345, but 344 really left no indication the next chapter was the last. I hate deciding i won't like something before reading it, but i don't see how a last chapter like this will be entertaining.


----------



## berserking_fury (Apr 21, 2011)

This series completely let me down with this anti-climatic end. It was bad enough that Yoshimori was being used more as a plot device in the later half of the manga instead of a main character that had a more profound effect on the events unfolding (cause apparently that honor had to go to his older brother). But it's really messed up that in the end he and Tokine (who became barely even a side character at this point) only got three freakin pages.

 I was really hoping this series could have ended on a high note, but no , I'm most likely not going to remember this series fondly.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow that ending...was disappointing. I was expecting so much more...but it just felt rushed somehow...


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2011)

Lol at the end. Because it actually adresses something most manga completely omit: What are main characters who are dragged into a world of fighting going to do after the last villain is defeated? They can't make a living from it, so they'll do boring office jobs?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 22, 2011)

A terrible end to a manga that had so much potential.

I give it a 7/10 overall.


----------



## Lork (Apr 23, 2011)

Very disappointed with the way it ended. Anti-climatic for Yoshimori, IMO, but bleh...I will have to console myself and just re-read the manga but eek, going through this again. Anyway, it was an interesting manga but still, the ending...aarrrghhh


----------



## Gunners (Apr 23, 2011)

It feels as though the Mangaka left the ending opening, maybe if her new series is garbage she will get back to it?


----------



## Garfield (Apr 23, 2011)

I dunno, I was pretty satisfied with the endings. I've always loved the open ended endings like with Ichigo 100% and this one. Especially the penultimate chap with Masamori was pretty good.


----------



## berserking_fury (Apr 23, 2011)

adee said:


> I dunno, I was pretty satisfied with the endings. I've always loved the open ended endings like with Ichigo 100% and this one. Especially the penultimate chap with Masamori was pretty good.



I'd be ok with this ending if in the later half of the series Yoshimori wasn't being solely used as a plot device. I'll give you an example, when the Ougi estate was under attack and all those mind control snakes were heading to Shichirou and Co. Yoshimori comes out of nowhere does his little whammy and that's it. I actually thought that was foreshadowing for what he was going to do in the final battle, but no, the author needed to get Shichirou out of that situation and couldn't think of anything so in comes Yoshimori to magic the problem away. 

All the recent events seemed to involve Masamori. In truth he became the real focus of the story; his actions continued to drive the story further until they reached a head. That should have been Yoshimori or at least him pushing the story further to some extent more so then what we were given.

So in the end after being barely visible for important events, with long gaps between him doing anything note worthy. I'm supposed to be satisfied that he got three lousy pages that don't really wrap up anything for him.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 24, 2011)

i am sad yet again. finally it ended. started reading it long time ago and was always trying to promote this manga. it was a great run imo and i enjoyed almost every chapter of it. 
i thank those who did a great job of bringing us fresh scans and of course the mangaka for such a great project. i doubt i will start reading her next project, only because i try to quit all mangas since i am getting a bit older and it gets in the way of my work.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 24, 2011)

adee said:


> I dunno, I was pretty satisfied with the endings. I've always loved the open ended endings like with Ichigo 100% and this one. Especially the penultimate chap with Masamori was pretty good.



I don't mind open endings...this one though just felt sorely lacking.


----------



## Masai (Apr 24, 2011)

Hm, what do you know? That wasn't half as bad as i thought it would be. They addressed pretty much everybody and pretty much left the door wide open for a sequel, but even if the sequel never happens it just hinted that they lived a somewhat normal life from then on. Basically the ending fit with the rest of the manga in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 20, 2011)

So I want to read the rest of Kekkaishi(after Kokubourou arc). Which chapter should I start from? also is it good enough?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2011)

Vino said:


> So I want to read the rest of Kekkaishi(after Kokubourou arc). Which chapter should I start from? also is it good enough?



You should start reading at Ch.121-122. You'll be pretty much okay starting from that point. The anime did make a few changes from the manga storyline (i.e. giving Tokine a bigger role in the Kokuborou arc by having her follow after Yoshimori there instead of being left behind) but they were negligible.


----------



## Fran (Aug 20, 2011)

Ah, this manga had some _seriously_ good moments.

Matsudo/Kagami invading Kokuboro Castle
Anything and everything Masamori
Gen's death.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 26, 2011)

I didn't get the ending. Did she notice he likes her and returned back the feelings or wat? I hate math.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, that's sure to bug people how it looks like they became a couple, but yet nothing really solidified it.   It's as if the story was purposely left open-ended.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think the whole thing felt uninteresting after Kokubourou...and the wrap up arc felt too rushed IMO.


----------



## perman07 (Aug 17, 2013)

Finished it now (had only a couple of 5-10 chapters before the manga ended when I stopped reading it for some reason). Decent manga, though kind of underwhelming.

Yoshimori wasn't utilized properly in the ending. And while the final villain fight might be an overdone cliche, it's a cliche that works. Wasn't really any proper ending fights, disappointing really. I can appreciate breaking formulas for good reasons, just seemed like the author did to be different to me.


----------

